# Travelling to Australia in 2016 Gang



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I am creating this thread for those who have already received the grant and are planning to travel to Austalia in 2016. Here, we can discuss on the travel plans, to-do items before and after landing, jobs and other important topics to prepare ourselves for a better future in the new land. 

All the Very Best to all of you, Hope you have a bright future with flying colours in Australia. And please share your knowledge about the travel preparations and any important information related to Australian journey.

Thanks,
Jyothi.


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am creating this thread for those who have already received the grant and are planning to travel to Austalia in 2016. Here, we can discuss on the travel plans, to-do items before and after landing, jobs and other important topics to prepare ourselves for a better future in the new land.
> 
> ...


thanks

i am going to migrate in march 2016 in southern inland most probably in queanbeyan

kindly if some one guides me regarding job and accommodation there so would be so thankful.

Regards

Khawar hussain


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the response Khawar.

Have you booked the flight tickets? If yes which airlines have you found to be better?

I am planning to fly in the month of March itself but havent booked any tickets yet.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi All,
I am moving in Jan end. I will be travelling from USA , Tickets are booked (Cathay Pacific), landing in Sydney. Will be staying with my family (brother)


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I am also planning to move to Australia in Jan end with family (1 kid and my husband), but as I dont know anyone over there and have no idea, can you guys please guide me on which city should I go (for software testing), and where to stay initially .Also how much to carry for survval initially.
Ad how to search jobs over there...


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

Where u are going to settle? No not yet but probably Thai airways.


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the response Khawar.
> 
> Have you booked the flight tickets? If yes which airlines have you found to be better?
> 
> I am planning to fly in the month of March itself but havent booked any tickets yet.


Where u are going to settle? Not yet but would be Thai airways. 
Are u coming with family or alone?


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

khawar806 said:


> Where u are going to settle? No not yet but probably Thai airways.


 my husband and i will be travelling. My relatives stay in Sydney planning to go there initially but will have to relocate based on the job.

Is anyone aware of the job market for IT employees there? ?


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> my husband and i will be travelling. My relatives stay in Sydney planning to go there initially but will have to relocate based on the job.
> 
> Is anyone aware of the job market for IT employees there? ?


you have to find a lot, its difficult to find professional jobs there you need to be calm while searching the job.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

I am planning to move end of April or early May 2016, i am landing in Melbourne where i already have some relatives and friends. My move will be permanent, that is why i have a lot of things to deal with before moving.


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> my husband and i will be travelling. My relatives stay in Sydney planning to go there initially but will have to relocate based on the job.
> 
> Is anyone aware of the job market for IT employees there? ?


Hi jyothi318,

Job market is quiet different in Sydney. Unlike USA, Australia is a smaller market. Hence job availability is less compared to USA or India. Again there is offshoring concepts in major companies. 

It all depends on your skills , adaptability and years of your experience. 

It's not easier to get a job , in the same time it is not harder for you to get. 

Many of my friends got job in 2-3 months after their arrival. Few of them took 6-8 months. 

Hence it is difficult to predict the probability. 

BTW what skills you hold in IT?

Thanks
Thinkwise.


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

hi everyone, I am planning to head to Sydney by 1st week of march 2016


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Thinkwise, I am java/j2ee resource.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anyone please share their knowledge or analysis on further steps after receiving the grant like opening a bank account from offshore, travel details and things to do before and immediately after arriving Australia. 

Thanks,
Jyothi


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Thinkwise, I am java/j2ee resource.


Hi jyothi318,

As far as I know market is good for Java/J2ee in Sydney. 

Check in SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site for jobs related to your roles. If you have more job listing matching your skill then you should not have any issues in getting interview calls.


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please share their knowledge or analysis on further steps after receiving the grant like opening a bank account from offshore, travel details and things to do before and immediately after arriving Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi jyothi31,

Opening an bank account, applying TFN can be done in matter of minutes. So once you land then you can go for account opening. Even though you open it from offshore you need to submit your Australian address details once you land.

In my view, if you are not driving in India then start learning and master it as it is expensive here to learn. 
Open an NRI account while you are in India if you need.


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

*travel*

I am travelling to melbourne in mid of Jan with my wife n 2 girls . This time just to activate PR. Have booked my flight with Etihad airways. Have booked a place via Airbnb and rented a car too. I guess my ksa driving license can be used there for 3 months.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> my husband and i will be travelling. My relatives stay in Sydney planning to go there initially but will have to relocate based on the job.
> 
> Is anyone aware of the job market for IT employees there? ?


IT jobs are mainly in Sydney, followed by Melbourne. But it will all depend on your luck and efforts.

Good luck


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

jyothi318 said:


> my husband and i will be travelling. My relatives stay in Sydney planning to go there initially but will have to relocate based on the job.
> 
> Is anyone aware of the job market for IT employees there? ?


IT job market is very good. Huge shortage of skilled IT professionals in Oz. Companies are struggling to find suitable professionals. By 2020 shortage will increase to 200 thousand professionals.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> IT job market is very good. Huge shortage of skilled IT professionals in Oz. Companies are struggling to find suitable professionals. By 2020 shortage will increase to 200 thousand professionals.


Hi Danav Singh, I an happy to hear that.  I guess a number of people in this forum will also be happy to know this.:cheer2:


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am creating this thread for those who have already received the grant and are planning to travel to Austalia in 2016. Here, we can discuss on the travel plans, to-do items before and after landing, jobs and other important topics to prepare ourselves for a better future in the new land.
> 
> ...


Hello ,

Great idea to start this thread Jyothi, hope we all benefit from it 

I'm planning to move to Sydney by Jan 2016. haven't booked the tickets yet, which airlines would be better? I will be going alone, so will be looking for some initial accomodation. I think a flatshare kind of arrangement would be good to start.

I'm alson an IT professional and will look for jobs once i land. Please share your thoughts on how best to look for jobs.

And also share the inital things that we would need to tie up after reaching, like registering for medicare etc.


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

thinkwise said:


> Hi jyothi31,
> 
> Opening an bank account, applying TFN can be done in matter of minutes. So once you land then you can go for account opening. Even though you open it from offshore you need to submit your Australian address details once you land.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Can you please tell how to open the bank account from India before travel to Australia, and which bank would be best suited for opening a savings account. I might not have job when i land there, and it might take some time to find emplaoyement, so looking for a goo davings account, with not much fee and better %.
What all documents would be required?

Thanks for your response in advance
Abhi_2361


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

abhi_2361 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please tell how to open the bank account from India before travel to Australia, and which bank would be best suited for opening a savings account. I might not have job when i land there, and it might take some time to find emplaoyement, so looking for a goo davings account, with not much fee and better %.
> What all documents would be required?
> ...


There are a few options. I opened with NAB as they do not charge any fees in the first year. 

Good luck


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

hi Sha,

first of all I ma also in the same scenario. got the grant for 189 and have to book the flight ticket.

I am on the assumption that your on a 189 visa. while booking the flight tickets you had to mention anything like visa type for you and your wife ? Whats the luggage they let you gonna take for the first time ?

Thanks
Afdal



Sha75 said:


> I am travelling to melbourne in mid of Jan with my wife n 2 girls . This time just to activate PR. Have booked my flight with Etihad airways. Have booked a place via Airbnb and rented a car too. I guess my ksa driving license can be used there for 3 months.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Melbourne - Mar 2016. Let me know if you are looking for any info since i've already done a lot of research.


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Ramesh/ whomsoever

Thanks a lot in advance. Infact need some clarification on flight ticket booking, bag size n No.s etc. Will ask one by one.

On 189 Visa, I am the primary applicant, and my wife is coming along as a dependent. 

1. From visa grant to first entry do I have to report or do anything with Australian immigration department?

2. While booking for any flight from India to Australia (1 stop; either Singapore or Malaysia) what all details I have to furnish?? In some sites they ask for type of visa, and some ask about filling visa details etc..can you clarify on this?

3. I know that Some airlines let you take 40kg +7 kg (check-in baggage +cabin). But for eg Singapore connection flight from India to Singapore has not mentioned about the cabin baggage(7kg), should I have to pay extra for that?

4. How many bags I can take for 40 kg, 
Any dimensions or peculiarities?

5. Are you carrying any medicines /eatables / while traveling for the first time? Both checking and cabin ones

6. What's the best and profitable way to carry money when I am travelling from India to Australia, ultimately which s gonna b handy once I land. 

7. Inorder to use my indian license for the first three months, should I have to get any international permit from Our local RTO ?

8. Considering I am gonna make frequent Indian calls, Which is the cheapest and useful mobile connection to take?

9. Suggestions about airlines.

10. Any useful items for kitchen, family etc etc. If you have a list and you don't mind to share it, then it will be great.

##. Please share any useful information which you already heard or encountered during Australian process will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks & Regards
Afdal



rameshkd said:


> Melbourne - Mar 2016. Let me know if you are looking for any info since i've already done a lot of research.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

abhi_2361 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Great idea to start this thread Jyothi, hope we all benefit from it
> 
> ...


Hi Abhi,

I found the following information which might be of some help:

1) AirAsia operates daily flights from certain Indian cities to Australia. The fare is very less as compared to other airliners. A one way ticket to Sydney would be around 17-20K with 20 KG luggage as compared to 34K for other airlines.
So consider this option can be considered if you wanna save some money.

2) NAB is considerably a better option while opening a bank account as the transaction fee is less and few other facilities in the first one year. The account can be opened from offshore but one has to go to the bank and submit address and other details after landing in Australia. Also, a lot of major Australian banks allow opening of new accounts from offshore wherein you can deposit money before leaving for Australia, but wouldn't be able to withdraw. Once you are in Australia, you can visit the bank in person and activate the a/c by producing your passport and visa copies.

I am not sure of medicare. If anyone has info please post the details. 

Thanks,
Jyothi


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

afdalky said:


> Hi Ramesh/ whomsoever
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance. Infact need some clarification on flight ticket booking, bag size n No.s etc. Will ask one by one.
> 
> ...


Apart from your clothes, accessories and electronics, carry only those items which you may have difficulty finding in Australia. As such both Sydney and Melbourne have a good lot of Indian stores so Indian food and spices will not be a challenge.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> I found the following information which might be of some help:
> 
> ...


For Medicare, you need to visit their office in Australia. They will need your address and they will check your passport and visa.

Have a bright future


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> I found the following information which might be of some help:
> 
> ...


Refer this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html

My last post has details about flights.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

One more point..

3) Recruiters do not consider resumes that have non-Australian phone numbers so registering for a virtual number is a good option for this. There any many providers of Virtual numbers like flynumber.com. This virtual number will be Australian number and it will forward the call on your regular number mobile or landline. You can also forward the call to skype or voip. One time cost is 5 USD and incoming is 3 INR for mobile/landline. However, mention the hours of your availability in the resume else you might end up getting calls in odd hours.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jyothi318 said:


> One more point..
> 
> 3) Recruiters do not consider resumes that have non-Australian phone numbers so registering for a virtual number is a good option for this. There any many providers of Virtual numbers like flynumber.com. This virtual number will be Australian number and it will forward the call on your regular number mobile or landline. You can also forward the call to skype or voip. One time cost is 5 USD and incoming is 3 INR for mobile/landline. However, mention the hours of your availability in the resume else you might end up getting calls in odd hours.


I don't think it's a good idea to do that, eventually the recruiter would find out you're not in Australia but still in your home country and may not be interested in you anymore. Furthermore since the recruiter has wasted some time trying to contact you they may be annoyed and put you on a blacklist, if your resume happens to reach the same recruiter/agency you may no longer be chosen.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> I don't think it's a good idea to do that, eventually the recruiter would find out you're not in Australia but still in your home country and may not be interested in you anymore. Furthermore since the recruiter has wasted some time trying to contact you they may be annoyed and put you on a blacklist, if your resume happens to reach the same recruiter/agency you may no longer be chosen.


Ramesh, then what do you think is a better option to get calls while at offshore?


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

How long is the international driving license taken in India valid in Australia?

Is it worth taking an International driving license before travelling to Australia or can we get it there itself? Also what is the process. 

Please confirm.


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> How long is the international driving license taken in India valid in Australia?
> 
> Is it worth taking an International driving license before travelling to Australia or can we get it there itself? Also what is the process.
> 
> Please confirm.


Hi jyothi318,

International driving is not required in Australia. Your Indian licence is enough. If you are a resident it will be valid only for 3 months after your arrival and you need to pass driving test to get Australian driving licence.

For non residents then Indian driving licence is suffice.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Subscribing as i am planning to move in Mar 2016


----------



## pras_50 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello everyone,

My Wife & I have Class 189 PR and will be flying from Bangalore to Sydney in mid Jan 2016. First time visitors to Aus. We received our visa grant in Mar 2015. We had a visit before March 2016. I am a business analytics professional while my wife is IT Business Analyst. Both have around 10 years of work exp. 

Flights - Flights booked in Air Asia (cheapest available). Worked better in spite of adding on 40 kg luggage +meal when compared to Thai, Singapore, Cathy airlines. The tickets in January are way too expensive. I felt almost double of a return fare in other months. 

Plan - I will continue to hunt jobs while my wife will return after 3 weeks and continue her job in India. Plan is to get her once I secure a job. I will stay with few friends in first 2-3 weeks. Then look for a shared accommodation as I continue to hunt for job. 

Bank - I saw Commonwealth Bank ( said to be no.1) where I can open an account & transfer money before leaving. I need to activate the account & debit card once I land there. No charges in the first 12 months. Any feedback on this bank? I read on this forum that even NAB has similar feature. Is it wise to transfer all money through Indian bank to AU bank through wire transfer or actually carry AUD converted? 

Insurance & Medicare: I know we need to register to medicare after we land. What additional coverage should we opt? or can we live with Medicare alone until we settle down? 

Travel & Things to Carry: As of now , i don't intend to carry anything(utensils, cookware) from India except may be few masalas ( is it allowed?)

Anything that I am missing? Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that I secure a good job soon!

Thanks, 
Prashanth


----------



## naman_mehra (Jun 8, 2015)

Travelling to Aus (Melbourne) in early Feb of 2016.

IT Professional. 4 years of experience. Will search for jobs when there and later parent will travel.

First time visitor.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

pras_50 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My Wife & I have Class 189 PR and will be flying from Bangalore to Sydney in mid Jan 2016. First time visitors to Aus. We received our visa grant in Mar 2015. We had a visit before March 2016. I am a business analytics professional while my wife is IT Business Analyst. Both have around 10 years of work exp.
> 
> ...


Hi Prashanth,

All the Best for your job. Hope you grab a great opportunity soon. 

How much did the Air Asia flight tickets cost you and how did you book it (online from their site or thr travel agent)? I ddint know that baggage allowance is 40KG there.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Those willing to Travel Thai, you can get a 40kg allowance by calling your local Thai office. There is an offer for students & immigrants traveling on one way ticket. The price is reasonable for 40kg, much cheaper than Singapore or what IOM offers.
Cathay is the only close competition which offers 40kg at about 32-34K


----------



## pras_50 (Dec 1, 2015)

Jyothi,

Thanks for the wishes. 

I booked through AirAsia website. They give 20kg standard luggage. But I bought extra 20kg each for ourselves. So that added about 7k to tickets. Oneway costed us 52K while. Two ways was 80k.

In Air Asia being a low cost carrier , everything needs to be purchased. So if you pick standard 20kg luggage and skip meals, ticket prices were 70k when I booked. 

I know people who have done round trips in 45k! So by that standard this is way to expensive. All to do with timing of travel. We could have got slightly better ticket price if we were ok for longer travel duration / changeovers. Our itinerary is 1 stopover of 3 hours. 

If anyone could answer my questions on, Bank & Cash , Insurance & Medicare, Travel & Things to Carry, it would be great.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

pras_50 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My Wife & I have Class 189 PR and will be flying from Bangalore to Sydney in mid Jan 2016. First time visitors to Aus. We received our visa grant in Mar 2015. We had a visit before March 2016. I am a business analytics professional while my wife is IT Business Analyst. Both have around 10 years of work exp.
> 
> ...


Please see my reply after your questions.

Have a bright future.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

For money conversion one could check with bookmyforex, they seems to be offering a better rate for Wire Transfer and Travelers Cheque as compared to banks


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> For money conversion one could check with bookmyforex, they seems to be offering a better rate for Wire Transfer and Travelers Cheque as compared to banks


Yes, they seems good, i too am planning to get forex from them, moreover on 15-16 th December they have no margin day. It means you will get the rates prevailing in the market.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Subscribing!

Got our PR today, super ecstatic, planning visa validation trip in end of Jan for a week only and then final move somewhere in mid of june or early july 

Planning to book tickets today, any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Any pointers on temp accommodation and then finding a rental ?
I'm looking at few room shares through Airbnb but they seem to be a bit expensive. Has anyone booked through Airbnb , do they add any currency conversion charges?


----------



## pras_50 (Dec 1, 2015)

bright future said:


> Please see my reply after your questions.
> 
> Have a bright future.


Thanks. It is helpful. i will carry some cash with me. But of course not $10k. 

Also how are charges for transfer within local banks. If my friends in Aus were to transfer from their local account to my local account in Aus?

Also for utensils, what are the most critical or extremely expensive in Australia?


----------



## Menous2 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank u all


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

subscribing.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

pras_50 said:


> Thanks. It is helpful. i will carry some cash with me. But of course not $10k.
> 
> Also how are charges for transfer within local banks. If my friends in Aus were to transfer from their local account to my local account in Aus?
> 
> ...


Please see my answer in bold.


----------



## Arjnim (Dec 7, 2015)

*Making initial entry*

i have a doubt. I'm planning to make an initial entry with my spouse, stay for 2 days and return back. Is it mandatory to open bank account, register with centre link, tax file number, applying for Medicare during your first visit? Or can I do it when I move next time permanently? Please help.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Arjnim said:


> i have a doubt. I'm planning to make an initial entry with my spouse, stay for 2 days and return back. Is it mandatory to open bank account, register with centre link, tax file number, applying for Medicare during your first visit? Or can I do it when I move next time permanently? Please help.


Not required, you may just return after validating the visa


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Subscribing to this thread since I am also hopefully migrating to NSW in 2016


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Travel*

Not planned my travel yet. Looking to move in Feb/Mar 2016. 
I would prefer to get a job while being off shore rather than landing and then search for one. How do you think we can approach this? Are there any job agencies that we can subscribe to? I follow SEEK but dont know the success rate. Any opinions?



rameshkd said:


> Melbourne - Mar 2016. Let me know if you are looking for any info since i've already done a lot of research.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

bright future said:


> Medicare covers everything you need initially. Get your dental and eye work done in India if it is possible. You have to buy these private insurances and usually there is a wait of 2 to 6 months before you can access any benefits. You will learn more by googling.


After registering for Medicare is there any timeperiod after which the benefits can be accessed? Or is this duration of 2-6 months only for dental and eye treatments. Please confirm.

Thanks


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jyothi318 said:


> After registering for Medicare is there any timeperiod after which the benefits can be accessed? Or is this duration of 2-6 months only for dental and eye treatments. Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks


Medicare does not cover:
private patient hospital costs (for example, theatre fees or accommodation),
medical and hospital costs incurred overseas,
medical and hospital services which are not clinically necessary, or surgery solely for cosmetic reasons,
ambulance services.
examinations for life insurance, superannuation or memberships for which someone else is responsible (for example, a compensation insurer, employer or government authority),
ambulance services;
most dental examinations and treatment,
most physiotherapy, occupational therapy, speech therapy, eye therapy, chiropractic services, podiatry or psychology services,
acupuncture (unless part of a doctor's consultation),
glasses and contact lenses,
hearing aids and other appliances.
home nursing

Health Care Cards are available from Centrelink for those requiring additional financial help. Permanent residents are usually subject to a 2 year waiting period before one will be provided.

Newly Arrived Resident's Waiting Period - Department of Human Services


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

One quick question..

Does my parents are entitled to be covered under medical insurance if I plan to take them along to Aus in future?

Does parental insurance will cost tooo much once I migrate ?


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Medicare does not cover:
> private patient hospital costs (for example, theatre fees or accommodation),
> medical and hospital costs incurred overseas,
> medical and hospital services which are not clinically necessary, or surgery solely for cosmetic reasons,
> ...



   so though one is going on PR they have to bear the medical expenses by themselves for 2years?


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

One of my friends told that when a baby is born to parents holding PR visa the baby will considered as Australian citizen and certain amount would be paid by the government towards the baby's upbringing. 

Is this valid? Can anyone share the details if possible.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jyothi318 said:


> One of my friends told that when a baby is born to parents holding PR visa the baby will considered as Australian citizen and certain amount would be paid by the government towards the baby's upbringing.
> 
> Is this valid? Can anyone share the details if possible.


It's not that you've to wait for 2 years to avail benefits of Medicare. You can enjoy certain benefits from Day 1 while few others have a wait time of 2 years. Read through the links, they've more details. 
Medicare services

Regarding new born baby, I've not found a good explanation but there are some options for new born babies for immigrants. There used to be a Baby Bonus earlier, but that;s stopped now.

Newborn Upfront Payment and Newborn Supplement - Department of Human Services
Eligibility for Newborn Upfront Payment and Newborn Supplement - Department of Human Services

May be some seniors can share more details regarding this.


----------



## masterBrain (Jun 2, 2015)

Has anyone tried opening a bank account online before traveling?

Is there any recommended banks? I visited NAB and ANZ websites, and they both support opening a bank account while outside Australia. 


Any recommendations are welcome..


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

masterBrain said:


> Has anyone tried opening a bank account online before traveling?
> 
> Is there any recommended banks? I visited NAB and ANZ websites, and they both support opening a bank account while outside Australia.
> 
> ...


Just compare the fees and see what suits you.

I opened with NAB and was happy as it had no fees for the first 12 months.

Have a bright future


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Subscribing.

I am planning to Move to sydney either in Mid Feb or 1st week of July.
Let's see how things move forward.


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

I am planning to fly from Mumbai to Melbourne with jet airways. Layover is 110 minutes. Baggage will be through to Melbourne.

Do i need any transit visa while changing flight?


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

manB said:


> I am planning to fly from Mumbai to Melbourne with jet airways. Layover is 110 minutes. Baggage will be through to Melbourne.
> 
> Do i need any transit visa while changing flight?


If you are stepping out of airport then yes else No


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

I heard that Singapore airlines is arranging free tours and is proving Changi Dollar Voucher valued S$20 when your transit is through Singapore, till 31 March 2016. 

Can someone give me more details on these offers please.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> I heard that Singapore airlines is arranging free tours and is proving Changi Dollar Voucher valued S$20 when your transit is through Singapore, till 31 March 2016.
> 
> Can someone give me more details on these offers please.


Free tours have been available since long but flying Singapore airlines is overall expensive since they're one of the finest. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

manB said:


> I am planning to fly from Mumbai to Melbourne with jet airways. Layover is 110 minutes. Baggage will be through to Melbourne.
> 
> Do i need any transit visa while changing flight?


You wont get a transit visa if it is less than 3 hours. Isn't that the baggage is transferred by ground staff. If you have not booked 2 flights than you don't require to step out of the airport as baggage transfer will be taken care by airlines.


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> I heard that Singapore airlines is arranging free tours and is proving Changi Dollar Voucher valued S$20 when your transit is through Singapore, till 31 March 2016.
> 
> Can someone give me more details on these offers please.


Hi Jyothi318,

Please check here for more details. 
http://www.singaporeair.com/en_UK/promotions/transit-promotion/

You would be eligible for 2*$20 vouchers. One should be used in liquor or perfume stores. The other can be used in any shops in the airport.


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys,

I have the 189 subclass visa and my entry criteria is by July 3rd. I am however working for a US client from India and nominated for H1B so I plan to wait for the US visa lottery results which will be there by May'15 till I decide to quit and come over to Australia for jobs.

My question to the experts, can I meet the entry criteria of the 189 subclass by coming for a holiday trip to Australia for a week or so. What happens after that, will my visa be active for the next 5 yrs and I can plan to move to Australia later any time?? Please help.

Regards,
sdcard


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have the 189 subclass visa and my entry criteria is by July 3rd. I am however working for a US client from India and nominated for H1B so I plan to wait for the US visa lottery results which will be there by May'15 till I decide to quit and come over to Australia for jobs.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can just make a validation trip and can reenter anytime within 2yrs. After 2yrs though you'll need a resident return visa to enter. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please share their knowledge or analysis on further steps after receiving the grant like opening a bank account from offshore, travel details and things to do before and immediately after arriving Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Jyothi,

It is not hard to open account in Australia from overseas. you can go to many big banks and you can find out overseas account opening option. You can't handle account till you land in the Australia and you active your account in person.

If you need to transfer money to ease your initial days so its better you open your account on your own.

Regards
Varundev


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

RRV is required after 2 yrs or 5yrs?



3br4h!m said:


> Yes, you can just make a validation trip and can reenter anytime within 2yrs. After 2yrs though you'll need a resident return visa to enter.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

faroutsam said:


> RRV is required after 2 yrs or 5yrs?


5 years


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

RRV is required after your PR has expired and you want to return to OZ.


Read this for more details: *Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)*






faroutsam said:


> RRV is required after 2 yrs or 5yrs?


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi All

I am planning to travel somwhere in Feb to Sydney. Deciding on the airlines to book tickets. Malaysian airlines look best from Bangalore to Sydney. 

regards
Abdul Waheed


----------



## nash5040 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi there...i am planning between Apr-Jun'16 for Sydney. Anybody to Sydney? and do we have any Mechanical Engg in this group?


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

nash5040 said:


> Hi there...i am planning between Apr-Jun'16 for Sydney. Anybody to Sydney? and do we have any Mechanical Engg in this group?


I am going to Sydney but in Jan end.


----------



## nash5040 (Oct 16, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> I am going to Sydney but in Jan end.


Hi Rishi,
Good to know, how your preparatory work going? and did u found any accommodation? What's your field of expertise..


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

nash5040 said:


> Hi Rishi,
> Good to know, how your preparatory work going? and did u found any accommodation? What's your field of expertise..


Well my tickets are done, renewed my passport. I have my family (real brother) there so initially will be staying there.
My field of expertise is Project Management in IT.


----------



## nash5040 (Oct 16, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> Well my tickets are done, renewed my passport. I have my family (real brother) there so initially will be staying there.
> My field of expertise is Project Management in IT.


Good, you have a back-up there...well my field is Project Management in EPC ...So your travel date is nearing soon...keep us updated


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

subscribing.

booked my tickets through cathay pacific. travelling on christmas i.e 25th December. Lading sydney on 27th hopefully. Currently applying for as many jobs online. No luck yet. Wont stop trying though.

Cheers


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> subscribing.
> 
> booked my tickets through cathay pacific. travelling on christmas i.e 25th December. Lading sydney on 27th hopefully. Currently applying for as many jobs online. No luck yet. Wont stop trying though.
> 
> Cheers


Being Xmas and Holiday time the response wouldn't be that prompt. In addition most of the consultants/ company don't respond if you are international.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

True Rishi. The response isnt so good yet. And the fact that i am applying from offshore makes things all the more difficult.

However, I am trying to tailor my cv accordingly. Also, i am applying for jobs which are related to my studies but which are low paying. I am only looking at gaining local experience and am looking forward to getting accustomed about the local construction laws. Any amount of money (equal or above minimum wage) will do as long as the work is good as of now.

The hunt is on 

Cheers


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi @Faris_ksa, Congrats on getting the visa!
Hi @khawar806, what's your occupation? Our estimated move into Southern Inlands will be next year.


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I am planning to travel by April as I got my PR a few weeks back. I am an IT guy with close to 10 yrs of experience in mainframes. Any idea about the mainframe job market there? I will be traveling with the family (spouse and 1 yr old kid) and am planning to share the accommodation till I get a good job with other Indian families who are willing to do. 

Please send me a message if you/any family you know are willing to share the accommodation. I am looking to fly down to Sydney.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to travel by April as I got my PR a few weeks back. I am an IT guy with close to 10 yrs of experience in mainframes. Any idea about the mainframe job market there? I will be traveling with the family (spouse and 1 yr old kid) and am planning to share the accommodation till I get a good job with other Indian families who are willing to do.
> 
> Please send me a message if you/any family you know are willing to share the accommodation. I am looking to fly down to Sydney.


Haven't got pr yet, but hope to get it be jan. Will also be traveling with wife and kid but to Melbourne. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## ankit232 (Sep 20, 2015)

can anyone plz tell me that do i also need to show my parents proofs and documents if i want a visitor visa for Australia?? I mean can i attain a visitor visa on my own bank account without any indulgence of my parents in the file??


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Is Indian permanent license valid in Australia? I read in a blog that Indian permanent license is valid for 3 months and International driving license is valid for 1 yr. Seniors please confirm.

And so if I carry the International driving license can I drive with this document alone for the mentioned time of 1 yr or is there any further formality to undergo post landing?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jyothi318 said:


> Is Indian permanent license valid in Australia? I read in a blog that Indian permanent license is valid for 3 months and International driving license is valid for 1 yr. Seniors please confirm.
> 
> And so if I carry the International driving license can I drive with this document alone for the mentioned time of 1 yr or is there any further formality to undergo post landing?


Each state has different rules. I've checked Vic, Ind license is valid for 36 months when on PR, the license must be written in Eng.
Validity of international driving license is no different


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

rameshkd said:


> Each state has different rules. I've checked Vic, Ind license is valid for 36 months when on PR, the license must be written in Eng.
> Validity of international driving license is no different


Not quite, this is for Victoria:

_If you hold a permanent visa (issued under the Migration Act 1958) you may drive on your overseas driver licence if it's written in English or accompanied by an English translation or international driving permit for:

*6 months from the date you first entered Australia* (if the permanent visa was issued before you entered Australia), or
6 months from the date when the permanent visa was issued (if the permanent visa was issued to you while in Australia)._

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers

In NSW you can only drive on an overseas license for 3 months, so checking the rules for your State is essential.

It's very important to remember that for any State of Australia, and indeed any country, an International Driving Permit (IDP) does not replace your valid Driver's License from your country - you can NOT drive with only an International Driving Permit, and in Australia, you must be able to present a valid Driver's licence from your country, on demand.

While you won't need an IDP to drive if your normal Driver's License in English, you may possibly need it with some Hire Car companies, as well as your current valid licence. 

cheers
kaju


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

kaju said:


> Not quite, this is for Victoria:
> 
> _If you hold a permanent visa (issued under the Migration Act 1958) you may drive on your overseas driver licence if it's written in English or accompanied by an English translation or international driving permit for:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details Kaju.. 

I am moving to NSW and though Indian permanent driving license is in English I am planning to take International driving license as its validity in NSW is more than the permanent license. Anyways i will be caarrying both to Australia


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the details Kaju..
> 
> I am moving to NSW and though Indian permanent driving license is in English I am planning to take International driving license as its validity in NSW is more than the permanent license. Anyways i will be caarrying both to Australia


No problem - just remember that the International Drivers Permit is not a driver's license. It does not give you permission to drive, and you can not use it for that.

So you will still only be able to drive for 3 months in NSW on your Indian license, with or without the International Drivers Permit. You will need to apply for a NSW Drivers license to drive longer than 3 months in NSW 

Moving to NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services

cheers
kaju


----------



## Wanderlust.. (Dec 21, 2015)

*First Post*

Hello Everyone,

My first post on expat forum ... However, i have been a long time silent reader of this forum. I obtained my PR with relatively less struggle, thanks in large parts to the exhaustive information that is available here. 

Our PR journey started around Jan 2015 and we received our grants within 5 months(me - primary, husband - secondary). We did hire a consultant but sad to say, they proved to be more of a hindrance than help. I ended up doing most of the process on my own relying solely on advice from expatforum members. 

We have finally decided to make our move to Sydney on March 7th. The enormity of our decision - of packing up all our worldly belongings and leaving behind a comfortable and settled life, family and friends - is hitting us only now that we have booked our one way ticket to Australia  

Would love to connect with folks planning their move around the same time frame. Any WhatsApp or FB groups out there? 

This forum has been a source of immense support and i would love the opportunity to pay it forward and help anyone in need of guidance/suggestions/encouragement. I managed to do pretty well in my English language tests and will be happy to share tips/ coach anyone stuck with their IELTS or PTE - A. Please do PM me. 
(IELTS - Overall- 8.5, L- 9, R-8.5, W-8, S-8.5 , PTE-A-Overall - 90, L/R/S/W - 90)

“Some failure in life is inevitable. It is impossible to live without failing at something, unless you live so cautiously that you might as well not have lived at all—in which case, you fail by default.” - JK Rowling


----------



## Wanderlust.. (Dec 21, 2015)

Forgot to add, We booked our flights - Cathay Pacific , from Hyderabad to Sydney for 7th March in a pretty reasonable price for a star airline - 25k with 40+7 luggage allowance. Anyone planning to book tickets from Hyderabad can look at this option.


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*Hi*

Hello Everyone,

Very good & helpful thread..Nice Initiative..Subscribing...

Thanks everyone for their valuable advice & posts...


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Has anyone attended interviews through Skype? 
Please share your experience on technical interviews, how is it in Australia?


----------



## s.santhosha (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Wish everyone Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! 

I am an IT professional from bangalore and will be moving to sydney on 5th Feb 2016.
Accommodation is one thing i need to finalize.
Let me know if there is anyone travelling this time, we can catch up.

There are WhatsApp(#NSWnxtGen) and Telegram Groups(India2Aus) for people migrating to Aus.

Wish everyone a great success ahead.


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

s.santhosha said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Wish everyone Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!
> 
> ...


Hi, am flying on 20th feb from delhi...... Do share your initial staying plans in Sydney.....
If you have prepared any pre travel list then kindly share as that will help me a lot in preparing mine.... Thanks in advance


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you for sharing valuable information. Subscribing  

Any one going to Adelaide?

Regards

Mitzz


----------



## rohitp (Nov 18, 2012)

Travelling on 16th Feb 2016 with family permanently.


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

Mitzzz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for sharing valuable information. Subscribing
> 
> ...


I will be going to adelaide in 2016.do keep in touch.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope1112 (Nov 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to everyone and happy new year in advance 

So we got our 189 grant on the 24th Dec and our trip is planned on the 10th Feb. I need advice from experts regarding rentals as prices are increasing like crazy at Airbnb so i was wondering what is the possibility of finding short term rental apartments after arriving there? I mean renting on Airbnb for 10 days for example and meanwhile search while there does this work, is it a good idea or we'll end up paying even more...?!


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Hope1112 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone and happy new year in advance
> 
> So we got our 189 grant on the 24th Dec and our trip is planned on the 10th Feb. I need advice from experts regarding rentals as prices are increasing like crazy at Airbnb so i was wondering what is the possibility of finding short term rental apartments after arriving there? I mean renting on Airbnb for 10 days for example and meanwhile search while there does this work, is it a good idea or we'll end up paying even more...?!


Congrats for your visa and best wishes for your future.
Your plan seems nice as that's what generally people do. But please provide some details viz city, your budget, preferences etc and experts can help you over here.


----------



## Hope1112 (Nov 24, 2015)

bright future said:


> Hope1112 said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas to everyone and happy new year in advance
> ...



Hi bright future, thanks alot, wish you get your new years gift as soon as it starts 
You are right sorry i should have provided that. We are heading to Sydney for 1 and 1/2 month and we are looking for something in the range of $500-550AUS per week, bills inclusive...


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Subscribing..moving to adelaide on 24th Feb..........


----------



## Hope1112 (Nov 24, 2015)

bright future said:


> Hope1112 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi bright future, thanks alot, wish you get your new years gift as soon as it starts
> ...


 We are looking for one bedroom apartment, no specific suburb as we are not still familiar with the country however nothing further than one hour from the center. Basically searching Airbnb this price is like a dream to find everything seems to be 700 and up. We prefer it to be air conditioned and has wifi but it seems impossible to find. Do you recommand a different way of searching or is it possible that we can look ourselves once there and how can we do that?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

*Roomshare*

I'm arriving alone to sydney on 5th Feb 16.
Does anyone has any lead about a good roomshare/flatshare in and around Parramatta region?

I am checking gumtree but thought if there's someone already frozen an option.

Hiraman


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hope1112 said:


> We are looking for one bedroom apartment, no specific suburb as we are not still familiar with the country however nothing further than one hour from the center. Basically searching Airbnb this price is like a dream to find everything seems to be 700 and up. We prefer it to be air conditioned and has wifi but it seems impossible to find. Do you recommand a different way of searching or is it possible that we can look ourselves once there and how can we do that?


Hi

We are also looking for shor term stay for 8-10 days. Pls do share what you finalise on. What we have seen 2br are in range of 175-200AUD/days.


----------



## mahbub717 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I got my grant on 10 August 2015. Planning to go Melbourne on 24 April 2016. I visited Saudi Arabia from 10 september to 21 october(after getting my grant). Do I have to notify case officers or any one about my any visit outside the country that occurs between the grant time and arrival time in Australia?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not required.





mahbub717 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got my grant on 10 August 2015. Planning to go Melbourne on 24 April 2016. I visited Saudi Arabia from 10 september to 21 october(after getting my grant). Do I have to notify case officers or any one about my any visit outside the country that occurs between the grant time and arrival time in Australia?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Planning for April 2016 to Sydney.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello Folks,

I am planning to move to Adelaide In Feb Second Week, I could open My account from my home country. Really It is an amazing and fastest process. Executive from the bank is always ready to help me and shorted out my queries very quickly. I am searching Rental home IN Adelaide through realestate.com and domain.com. I want strong references to get job easily.

Regards


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey guys! Quite an informative thread, this is. It is good to know that one can open bank accounts from offshore and even transfer money there before landing. Very convenient! Also good to know that you can drive in Melbourne for 6 months with your foreign license. Great!

We are doing a PR validation trip in middle to late Jan 2016. We will be arriving in Sydney and leaving from Melbourne at the end of the trip. The 3 of us - self, wife and kid are very excited as this will be our first time in the land down under.

Hopefully by the middle of this new year, we will know for sure if we are ready to make the permanent move or not. But I'm worried about jobs in my line though. Most other people I see here are in IT. I'm in manufacturing which I keep reading is in decline in Australia. Are there other engineers or manufacturing industry professionals posting here? What are your thoughts on job outlook?


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

ekapothik said:


> I will be going to adelaide in 2016.do keep in touch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I will be going to adelaide in 2016 too,let's keep in touch.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

Mitzzz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for sharing valuable information. Subscribing
> 
> ...


I will be going to adelaide.pls do keep in touch.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Subscribing.... Planning to move in March...

Is there any list of allowed/not allowed things while traveling to Aus?


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mitzzz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for sharing valuable information. Subscribing
> 
> ...


Hi Mitzz,

I am planning to travel Adelaide in March (tentative, as I am yet to receive my grant). Lets keep in touch. How about you? 

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## kuldeep2319 (Nov 30, 2015)

Great thread.... 

All docs submitted, Visa Grant awaited.


----------



## kuldeep2319 (Nov 30, 2015)

Great Initiative and keep up the thread active.


189 | Occupational Hygienist | PTE: 78-82-90-90| EOI submitted: 05-11-15, 65 Points | Invitation: 06-11-15 | Visa lodged 29-11-15 | CO assigned 15-12-15 | CO Contact: ((1221, CV, Medicals), PCC, English functionality re-submitted)) on 22-12-15 | Medical cleared 22-12-15| Grant xx-xx-xx


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Read this | *Bringing items into Australia*




murtza4u said:


> Subscribing.... Planning to move in March...
> 
> Is there any list of allowed/not allowed things while traveling to Aus?


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi, It seems so many peoples are moving to Sydney ! 

Anyway, I shall move to Adelaide during Mid April. I found following peoples are moving to Adelaide soon:

ekapothik
Mitzzz
Varundev
varunkm1706
Rani74

How about you guys? Did you rent home there? 

I Had a question: I am from Bangladesh. I want to stay at Malaysia for 7 - 10 days and then will move to Adelaide from there. Is there any problem with that? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There shouldn't be any problem with you stating in Malaysia before moving to Australia (if you are doing it legally) .






bossshakil said:


> I Had a question: I am from Bangladesh. I want to stay at Malaysia for 7 - 10 days and then will move to Adelaide from there. Is there any problem with that? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Nish2006 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Guys, i am planning to move to Sydney in June, i am from IT domain with 12+ yrs of experience. My family will be joining me in August, looks like i will have company of many EF members in sydney


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone found any accommodation options in Melb, please share if you've found any info.


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi All,

Wishing all a very happy new year first of all. This is a good thread to connect for people planning to move to Aus in 2016. I am looking forward to my grant (awaiting FBI PCC at the moment).

All the best to everyone in the group for their move

Regards
Sumit


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Guys, 


Anyone heading to Melbourne in mid 2016? lane:

Is there a whatsapp group tht i can join along with other EF members?


Thanks.


----------



## Faraz00 (Oct 10, 2014)

*List of recruiters..*

Hello everyone,
I am a Java developer traveling to Sydney on 8th Feb from Mumbai.

I am thinking to start applying for jobs now. Would be very grateful if someone could share a list of recruiters in Sydney for IT jobs.

Thank you..!!


----------



## 5lilmonkey (Jan 2, 2016)

Jeeten#80 said:


> There shouldn't be any problem with you stating in Malaysia before moving to Australia (if you are doing it legally) .



@Nish2006 - you mentioned all docs front loaded in your status ...what docs did you meant ..I guess medicals too ..right ?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Wish you all the very best folks.... hopefully my updates will be assisting atleast few of you....    as started writing in my thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-grant-came-what-next-my-prospective-12.html

Lets catchup in Sydney once you reach Sydney in 2016. Do send me a PM incase I don't reply in my thread.


----------



## Nish2006 (Apr 26, 2014)

5lilmonkey said:


> @Nish2006 - you mentioned all docs front loaded in your status ...what docs did you meant ..I guess medicals too ..right ?


Yes, medicals and PCC also along with other mentioned docs.


----------



## kavinderchand (Dec 21, 2015)

*Visa consulatcy bypass*

Hi,

I am planning to apply for 189 Australia PR in 2016. Do i need to go through some consultancy(is that much helpful) or i can process from myself.

Visa consultancy is charging 70000 Rs.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

kavinderchand said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189 Australia PR in 2016. Do i need to go through some consultancy(is that much helpful) or i can process from myself.
> 
> ...


Off topic.

Anyway, its time vs money. Go with consultancy if you want to save time.

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

kavinderchand said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189 Australia PR in 2016. Do i need to go through some consultancy(is that much helpful) or i can process from myself.
> 
> ...


Save your money and do it yourself. Read the thread by Nicemathan. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...independent-189-visa-my-view.html#post6968818. He has clearly elaborated why one should not go with agents. e.g. In my case, i got invitation in 9th oct and agent was only able to file visa on 26th nov. most people do it in 1-2 days time when they do it on your own. reason for delay review( three levels of Review) .. 
Read that thread and do it your self. Save 70K.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

kavinderchand said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189 Australia PR in 2016. Do i need to go through some consultancy(is that much helpful) or i can process from myself.
> 
> ...


I will suggest, definitely do it yourself. Honestly, it is not that difficult to gather all documents and submit yourself. There are plenty of helpful folks in this forum who can guide you. In my opinion, the agent or consultant cannot help push your application in any way that you can't do yourself. I don't think any of them have any "hand" in the Australian govt's ultimate decision. Australia doesn't work that way. They will simply eat your money and do the process that you yourself will likely do better and more efficiently. I have read quite a few cases right on this very forum where the agent actually made mistakes and further delayed the case! No need to pay extra for such shoddy service. That's my opinion.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am just making my first entry in January, are there some important things to do while you are over there? I am only staying for 2 weeks, I need to know the dos and don'ts so that I don't miss on important things. I have not yet read most of the thread, so pardon me if this has been answered before.

Thanks
LR


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am just making my first entry in January, are there some important things to do while you are over there? I am only staying for 2 weeks, I need to know the dos and don'ts so that I don't miss on important things. I have not yet read most of the thread, so pardon me if this has been answered before.
> 
> ...


As far as I know you don't have to do anything if it's only a visa validation trip. After your passport is stamped on entry, any time you can leave. No other formalities required.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

I read in one of the threads in forum that prescription is required to carry any medicines to Australia. 
As most of you must be aware of, in India the prescriptions are generally not readable except for the medical pharmacy guy. And they do not contain any details except for the header with doctor/hospital details and medicine names written by doctor. 

Will this do or do we have to carry the detailed statement from doctor on the illness and medicine? Please confirm.


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

bossshakil said:


> Hi, It seems so many peoples are moving to Sydney !
> 
> Anyway, I shall move to Adelaide during Mid April. I found following peoples are moving to Adelaide soon:
> 
> ...


I'm from bangladesh too.Co incidentally I have similar plan to travel to usa enroute to adelaide just to validate my 5 yrs multiple usa visa which i never used.as I might not be able to have time afterward with all that settling down stuff.So my question is, it gonna be a problem if I stop over in usa & then fly from usa to adelaide on my 1st entry? Otherwise with my 489 ppr am I allowed to fly to usa with valid usa visa (issued in bangladesh) from adelaide later on?as I'm confused whether they have any sort of port of entry restriction or not?pls enlighten.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

70.000 Indian Rupees for a MARA agent? That is REALLY cheap. I paid almost 4 times that price for an agent from Australia. I do not regret it.

For 70.000 I would do it without any hesitation.


----------



## kavinderchand (Dec 21, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Save your money and do it yourself. Read the thread by Nicemathan. He has clearly elaborated why one should not go with agents. e.g. In my case, i got invitation in 9th oct and agent was only able to file visa on 26th nov. most people do it in 1-2 days time when they do it on your own. reason for delay review( three levels of Review) ..
> Read that thread and do it your self. Save 70K.



Thanks for the suggested tread,its very helpful. So i think , i should go by self process of 189 PR . Is there anybody who processed by themself without any agent ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jyothi318 said:


> I read in one of the threads in forum that prescription is required to carry any medicines to Australia.
> As most of you must be aware of, in India the prescriptions are generally not readable except for the medical pharmacy guy. And they do not contain any details except for the header with doctor/hospital details and medicine names written by doctor.
> 
> Will this do or do we have to carry the detailed statement from doctor on the illness and medicine? Please confirm.


I'm in a similar fix. I'm planning to request the doctor to write the names in a legible manner or take the prescription, type it myself and get them endorsed by the doctor.


----------



## kavinderchand (Dec 21, 2015)

*Employment Documents Check*

Hi ,

I am new to this forum and going to start my ACS processing next month.

I have gone through almost many threads, but still i am confused regarding the actual employment documents to be submitted :

I have worked in 3 companies: A,B and current company C.

I have below set of documents from my companies: 

Company A : 
Last 3 payslips only,
Offer letter,
Experience letter
Relieving letter

Company B : 
6 months payslips only,
Offer letter,
Experience letter
Relieving letter

Company C (Current company) : 
All Payslips,
Offer letter,

and also i have heard regarding employment reference letter which ill be able to get.

Are these documents are sufficient for employment document checklist.

Waiting for some helpful responses.


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

Hi All,

PR is granted for myself and my family(wife & kid). Should all 3 travel at same time and make an entry to Aus to validate the PR ? I am planning to go first and they come later but before the last entry date...

Kindly advice me.

Thanks...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Congratulations on the Grant !!!*

ALL may travel together
OR
ALL may travel independently AND in any ORDER

BUT ONLY thing to be remember is that ALL must travel at-least once before IED.





ausambitious said:


> Hi All,
> 
> PR is granted for myself and my family(wife & kid). Should all 3 travel at same time and make an entry to Aus to validate the PR ? I am planning to go first and they come later but before the last entry date...
> 
> ...


----------



## PZM (Jul 22, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Congratulations on the Grant !!!*
> 
> ALL may travel together
> OR
> ...


Hi Jeeten,

Thank you for your post. I have one doubt about traveling of secondary applicants.
for your second option[ALL may travel independently AND in any ORDER], Can Secondary applicant travel without Primary applicant for validating their VISA ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes secondary applicants can travel without Primary applicant.





PZM said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Thank you for your post. I have one doubt about traveling of secondary applicants.
> for your second option[ALL may travel independently AND in any ORDER], Can Secondary applicant travel without Primary applicant for validating their VISA ?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

PZM said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Thank you for your post. I have one doubt about traveling of secondary applicants.
> for your second option[ALL may travel independently AND in any ORDER], Can Secondary applicant travel without Primary applicant for validating their VISA ?


Once the PR granted, all individually are permanent residents. All of you can travel independently. there are not rules for entry into country.


----------



## sandeep1414 (Jan 7, 2016)

ausambitious said:


> Hi All,
> 
> PR is granted for myself and my family(wife & kid). Should all 3 travel at same time and make an entry to Aus to validate the PR ? I am planning to go first and they come later but before the last entry date...
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Very good informative thread. I read all the 15 pages and came to ask a question.

How much money everyone is carrying with them? I know this is a personal question depending on the family members and your status. 

But still I want to ask as I can't focus on the amount to take with me. I also know one answer is as much as you can. But what is your budget?

I have a wife and a kid and thinking of taking 35K to 40K AUD for the first 8 to 10 months.

Cheers


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Firstly thanks for creating such an useful thread for the people who are trying to migrate in 2016. 

I am an IT professional with 11 years exp currently working in Malaysia and planning to move to Sydney by May/June, was wondering if I could find some people who might move at that time and can see a some of you guys who are planning at that time as well.

Will keep a watch on this thread to get more information..

Regards!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view 40K AUD should be more than enough for first 8-10 months for a family of 3 to live a comfortable life.





emran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Very good informative thread. I read all the 15 pages and came to ask a question.
> 
> ...


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

ekapothik said:


> I'm from bangladesh too.Co incidentally I have similar plan to travel to usa enroute to adelaide just to validate my 5 yrs multiple usa visa which i never used.as I might not be able to have time afterward with all that settling down stuff.So my question is, it gonna be a problem if I stop over in usa & then fly from usa to adelaide on my 1st entry? Otherwise with my 489 ppr am I allowed to fly to usa with valid usa visa (issued in bangladesh) from adelaide later on?as I'm confused whether they have any sort of port of entry restriction or not?pls enlighten.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I have asked so many people about that issue and everybody replied the same. THERE IS NO PROBLEM AT ALL FROM WHERE YOU ARE COMING FROM !!


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

spraveenit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Firstly thanks for creating such an useful thread for the people who are trying to migrate in 2016.
> 
> ...


Dear Praveen ...if everything goes fine..I might also move on May June month...let's pool up..so that we can save..and help each other..I will be moving along with my wife..


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

belapmehta said:


> Dear Praveen ...if everything goes fine..I might also move on May June month...let's pool up..so that we can save..and help each other..I will be moving along with my wife..


Dear Metha, Thanks for the reply, I am planning to move alone initially and my wife will join me later, but yes we should all group and see if we could help each other during the initial move.
Also, from the thread found out Nish2006 is also planning to move around the same time.
I will keep you guys updated about my plans.
Regards!


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi! to those travelling to Oz this year, how much do you think should a young couple bring? Considering the accommodation and days/weeks/months without a job? I hope you could provide some insights to help us financially prepare ourselves for our move.


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Hi! to those travelling to Oz this year, how much do you think should a young couple bring? Considering the accommodation and days/weeks/months without a job? I hope you could provide some insights to help us financially prepare ourselves for our move.



Hi,

You should have fund to sustain yourself for at least 6 months.

Average expense for a small family is 2500-3000 AUD per month.
Few tips to prepare yourself:
1. House rent is 350-400 (per week) for 2 bedroom unit in western Sydney.
2. Electricity approx 100 per month
3. Grocery approx 200-250 per month
4. Phone $25-35 per month
5. Internet 60-80 per month
6. Travel - 100-200 per month (of you travel to cbd everyday in peek hours, also depends on distance from bd
)


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Which bank is best to have SB account*

which bank account we can open from here or which is the best bank to have a SB account? any pointers on this would be very helpful.

__________________
189 | 261313 | 65 points
ACS Applied on 15/7/2015 | +ve on 20/7/2015
IELTS L/R/W/S : 7.5/7/7/7.5 on 29/8/2015
EOI Submitted : 23/7/2015
EOI Updated : 18/9/2015
Invite : 9/10/2015
Application Submitted : 26/10/2015
PCC : 20/10/2015
Meds : 31/10/2015
CO : Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide
Grant : 11-Nov-015
IDE : 20-Oct-2016
Flying : 17-Apr-2016


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Subscribing to this thread...

I will be also making my permanent move in September 2016.

Cheers..
Praveen Kumar


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi guys,

hoping all goes as plan I am also looking for moving in May/June time frame. Have 17 yrs exp into IT will plan to move alone first and then bring the family along.

Lets keep connected 

regards
Sumit



spraveenit said:


> Dear Metha, Thanks for the reply, I am planning to move alone initially and my wife will join me later, but yes we should all group and see if we could help each other during the initial move.
> Also, from the thread found ou`t Nish2006 is also planning to move around the same time.
> I will keep you guys updated about my plans.
> Regards!


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

SS28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should have fund to sustain yourself for at least 6 months.
> 
> ...




Hello,

Is the expense around the same for Adelaide? and please share the accommodation charge for an individual...

Regards

Mitzz


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mitzzz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is the expense around the same for Adelaide? and please share the accommodation charge for an individual...
> 
> ...


Hi,

Accommodation is cheaper in Adelaide than Sydney. You can rent a 2 bedroom unit around aud 300 per week in suburbs. You can check on Gumtree for room rent charges for an individual.


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

SS28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Accommodation is cheaper in Adelaide than Sydney. You can rent a 2 bedroom unit around aud 300 per week in suburbs. You can check on Gumtree for room rent charges for an individual.


Thank you for the prompt reply SS28,

Will you also be able to share some tips...about how to approach for jobs in Adelaide...I am from IT field but in beginning I am ready to work in any field for survival....any suggestion would be appreciated.


TIA


Regards

Mitzz


----------



## seledi (Apr 8, 2015)

Is there any way to get/apply for a job from india.
will they consider??

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Is anybody planning to move to Brisbane..?

Cheers
PK


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mitzzz said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply SS28,
> 
> Will you also be able to share some tips...about how to approach for jobs in Adelaide...I am from IT field but in beginning I am ready to work in any field for survival....any suggestion would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Mitzz,

Few tips 
1. Build a detailed LinkedIn profile, every recruiters follow LinkedIn.
2. Get some LinkedIn recommendations from your current and ex colleagues.
3. Focus on core skills, devote some time to look job only in your core skills rather than looking for casual jobs and don't lose focus (however it's your personal choice)
4. Socialize with recruitement consultants, meet them for a coffee and provide update on your skills and experience.
5. Networking with people who are in same city or market (ex colleagues, friends), references are very helpful.
6. Last and very important, Be positive and optimistic, things will fall in place.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> which bank account we can open from here or which is the best bank to have a SB account? any pointers on this would be very helpful.
> 
> __________________
> 189 | 261313 | 65 points
> ...



I learnt in the forum that NAB is a good option to open bank account. It can be opened from outside Australia as well but you will be able to operate only after you land in OZ and provide your residence proof documents in person to the bank.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

NAB is fine folks.

Better carry the money in parts in both travel card and cash. Open the account in the branch near your place. No worries just an hours less effort needed.



jyothi318 said:


> I learnt in the forum that NAB is a good option to open bank account. It can be opened from outside Australia as well but you will be able to operate only after you land in OZ and provide your residence proof documents in person to the bank.


----------



## Nish2006 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Praveen, Metha
We should definitely meet up, i too am moving alone in June and my family will be joining in August. I will be landing in sydney on 28th June, had got a good deal in AirAsia, 23k for ticket and 30kg luggage. 



spraveenit said:


> Dear Metha, Thanks for the reply, I am planning to move alone initially and my wife will join me later, but yes we should all group and see if we could help each other during the initial move.
> Also, from the thread found out Nish2006 is also planning to move around the same time.
> I will keep you guys updated about my plans.
> Regards!


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

SS28 said:


> Hi Mitzz,
> 
> Few tips
> 1. Build a detailed LinkedIn profile, every recruiters follow LinkedIn.
> ...




Thank you SS28 for your valuable time...

Sure...I am optimistic....

For a worst case I had planned to go for a casual job...for sure that would be my last option..... 

I read IT market in Adelaide is very slow....is it??

Creation of local references will take time...till then I would be dependent on my luck....:juggle:


Thanks once again...

Regards

Mitzz


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Seniors,
I will be flying to Sydney by Singapore air on Jan 31st from Bangladesh. My travel agency saying that max weight for a checked in luggage should be under 23kg.
I have received the allowance of total 90 kg(40+40+10) overall by the way.
I couldnt find anything in Sing Air web. I am planning for 4 luggages (26+26+26+10). Can anyone please help in this regard that i can carry each items weighted like that?
Also, is there any restrictions for wooden items like photo frame in Sydney Airport?
Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Subscribing to this thread... since I am also hopefully migrating to NSW in 2016


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> NAB is fine folks.
> 
> Better carry the money in parts in both travel card and cash. Open the account in the branch near your place. No worries just an hours less effort needed.


How about Westpac bank guys? I am planning to open account in it. Flying on 13th April to Sydney, accommodation is not yet finalized.

Any pointers would be helpful.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi All

is anyone aware of the documents that need to be presented for a rental application. I understand bank statement, job offer can be provided but are these enough ?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Iftekhar Bhai,
Congratulation and best wishes for new phase of aboard life.
I also hear the same but you can confirm this from their reservation counter . Here is the contact info +88-02-9851881.
However, is there any special preference to choose Singapore Airlines as it is the most costliest flight from Dhaka?
Please share your experience after reaching at Sydney about expenses, job experience and others do and don't .
Good Luck Again.



iftekhar109 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I will be flying to Sydney by Singapore air on Jan 31st from Bangladesh. My travel agency saying that max weight for a checked in luggage should be under 23kg.
> I have received the allowance of total 90 kg(40+40+10) overall by the way.
> I couldnt find anything in Sing Air web. I am planning for 4 luggages (26+26+26+10). Can anyone please help in this regard that i can carry each items weighted like that?
> ...


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a very odd query.. I am waiting for VISA grant. I have a query about provident fund in INDIA. What are most of people who are travelling to AUS do with their indian provident fund. For me i expect it to be substantial amount. any ideas guys.


----------



## seledi (Apr 8, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> I have a very odd query.. I am waiting for VISA grant. I have a query about provident fund in INDIA. What are most of people who are travelling to AUS do with their indian provident fund. For me i expect it to be substantial amount. any ideas guys.



Withdraw it


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

seledi said:


> Withdraw it


Ha ha .. I will withdraw.. My worry is what to do after i withdraw. What people do after they withdraw it. 

1. Convert it in AUD and take it with them to AUS.
2. Repay Homeloan.
3. Invest somewhere. 
4. keep it in post office deposits. 
5. Buy another house. 

so many options..which is most prefered and why.


----------



## seledi (Apr 8, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Ha ha .. I will withdraw.. My worry is what to do after i withdraw. What people do after they withdraw it.
> 
> 1. Convert it in AUD and take it with them to AUS.
> 2. Repay Homeloan.
> ...



I choose option 1...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

sandipgp said:


> I have a very odd query.. I am waiting for VISA grant. I have a query about provident fund in INDIA. What are most of people who are travelling to AUS do with their indian provident fund. For me i expect it to be substantial amount. any ideas guys.


Convert a part of it and transfer to Aussie account, this will help you set up once you reach there rest invest in MF, equity is the future my friend


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

sandipgp said:


> Ha ha .. I will withdraw.. My worry is what to do after i withdraw. What people do after they withdraw it.
> 
> 1. Convert it in AUD and take it with them to AUS.
> 2. Repay Homeloan.
> ...


Few queries !

Can I show my PF statement as the fund proof while lodging the 189 Visa ?! 

How much bank balance we need to show in our account ?!


----------



## seledi (Apr 8, 2015)

mandeepsapal said:


> Few queries !
> 
> Can I show my PF statement as the fund proof while lodging the 189 Visa ?!
> 
> How much bank balance we need to show in our account ?!



for 189 visa, no need to show any funds

Regards,
Seledi


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

seledi said:


> for 189 visa, no need to show any funds
> 
> Regards,
> Seledi


This is very surprising

My agent is asking me to show PF statement and Around 2-3 L in an account !... As per him, CO may look for that as well.

Has anyone been asked by CO regarding fund proof !?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

mandeepsapal said:


> This is very surprising
> 
> My agent is asking me to show PF statement and Around 2-3 L in an account !... As per him, CO may look for that as well.
> 
> Has anyone been asked by CO regarding fund proof !?


Not required, nobody asks for liquid fund in the account, at-least I have not heard anything of this sort from anyone.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Very informative thread.

Subscribing.

Will be traveling in mid July 2016.


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Melbourne - Mar 2016. Let me know if you are looking for any info since i've already done a lot of research.


Hi Ramesh,

I am also planning to move to Melbourne in March 2016.
Could you please let me know info such as which airlines you have booked and place to stay.

Regards,
Mallikarjun


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> rameshkd said:
> 
> 
> > Melbourne - Mar 2016. Let me know if you are looking for any info since i've already done a lot of research.
> ...


Go for Thai, you'll get 40Kg allowance for one way ticket . I've booked a 1BR for 15 days at $80 in Essedeon about 30 mins from
city. 
Have shortlisted a few suburbs for rental, will start booking for inspection closer to my travel date.


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Iftekhar Bhai,
> Congratulation and best wishes for new phase of aboard life.
> I also hear the same but you can confirm this from their reservation counter . Here is the contact info +88-02-9851881.
> However, is there any special preference to choose Singapore Airlines as it is the most costliest flight from Dhaka?
> ...


Hi Amar bhai,

Thanks for your wishes and the phone number. Ill call them tomorrow and get the status.
Actually, i choose Sing Air for the shortest transit time as i have a 21 months baby. I will share my experiences with you all reaching there.
Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## OZ_dreamer (Jan 13, 2016)

*Travelling to Sydney on last week of March*

Hi folks,

I have recently received grant and planning to move to Sydney on last week of March. Me and my wife both work in IT as Software engineers and have 9+ years and 7+ years of experience respectively. Both of us have resigned from current job recently (in our notice period). It had not been an easy decision considering both of us were earning well in Delhi NCR). With this said, risk had always been part of my life and i second TS Elliot when he said "Only those who will risk going too far can possibly find out how far one can go". 

Anybody travelling to Sydney in month of March/April, feel free to contact me. I checked gumtree and realestate.au but the cheapest viable option for 2BHK is of 450 AUD + with bond of 1 month. gumtree is mainly for shared accommodation for guys travelling alone, collage blokes and students. I am planning to hunt job in Sydney first and than will try in Melbourne.

I think many who received grant recently would be in same dilemma as me - whether i will get a job there in 2-3 months, how is job market there for IT professionals, was it right decision to leave settled well paid IT jobs, how about if employers outweighs so called AUSTRALIAN EXPERIENCE more than anything else in the resume, etc. 

I have prior experience in mainframe and now I am an ETL programmer. I believe there would be many who will be in the same boat as me and getting ready for battle.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

OZ_dreamer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have recently received grant and planning to move to Sydney on last week of March. Me and my wife both work in IT as Software engineers and have 9+ years and 7+ years of experience respectively. Both of us have resigned from current job recently (in our notice period). It had not been an easy decision considering both of us were earning well in Delhi NCR). With this said, risk had always been part of my life and i second TS Elliot when he said "Only those who will risk going too far can possibly find out how far one can go".
> 
> ...


Though I'm not heading Sydney or never been there, my two cents.
When looking for a rental natural tendency is to look for a rental in Paramatta since the Indian community is a majority here, as a result the rentals have gone too high. My friend pays 450p.w for a 1BHK. Try checking other suburbs, another friend of my mine stays in Liverpool not far from CBD, so you can check that suburb too.


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Tried to send u message oz_dreamer but therz some issue in ur settings i believe. Please check and share your no. Will like to ping you.


----------



## saadloe (Aug 15, 2015)

Dear All,
My question is directed to Pakistani 189 holders who have already landed in Australia .... Do we need a passport protector for 189 PR visa in order to exit from Islamabad airport???


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

saadloe said:


> Dear All,
> My question is directed to Pakistani 189 holders who have already landed in Australia .... Do we need a passport protector for 189 PR visa in order to exit from Islamabad airport???


Protector is only required for an employment/ work visa, not for immigration.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Me too travelling on 17th April, already booked my flight tickets.

Trying to find out info on accommodation, Any pointers on searching for accommodation? I have a family, but initially i would be moving alone to Sydney and later my family will join me.

On the other side, did you open a bank account? if so which bank?
I am planning to go with Westpac bank and open account from india this week.

Anything else to take apart from the above things?


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Though I'm not heading Sydney or never been there, my two cents.
> When looking for a rental natural tendency is to look for a rental in Paramatta since the Indian community is a majority here, as a result the rentals have gone too high. My friend pays 450p.w for a 1BHK. Try checking other suburbs, another friend of my mine stays in Liverpool not far from CBD, so you can check that suburb too.


How about the indian community in this suburb? Also, i heard that there is a new colony that came up with more indians are living there. I am not sure about the name.


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

*List of people moving to Sydney*



Nish2006 said:


> Hi Praveen, Metha
> We should definitely meet up, i too am moving alone in June and my family will be joining in August. I will be landing in sydney on 28th June, had got a good deal in AirAsia, 23k for ticket and 30kg luggage.


Hello Everyone,

After a long consideration, I have booked Malaysian Airlines to Sydney on May 2nd 2016, I will be travelling form KL, Malaysia.

I have also compiled a list of people who are planning to move to Sydney during March to June period, please excuse me if I have missed someone and please feel free to update the list, will keep everyone posted with the updates.

Sydney

spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
fkiddy12 -- April 17th


I am not able PM other members because of the 5 post limitation and should be able to PM after this post I guess.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> Me too travelling on 17th April, already booked my flight tickets.
> 
> Trying to find out info on accommodation, Any pointers on searching for accommodation? I have a family, but initially i would be moving alone to Sydney and later my family will join me.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I saw many people opening their account with NAB as it has got many branches in Australia.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

spraveenit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> After a long consideration, I have booked Malaysian Airlines to Sydney on May 2nd 2016, I will be travelling form KL, Malaysia.
> 
> ...



Hi Praveen,

Its good to gather people at one place. 
I am expecting that my invitation gets picked up next round and I am hoping that I will get the grant in May end. I am planning to travel in June. 
Please add my name in the list.


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> Its good to gather people at one place.
> I am expecting that my invitation gets picked up next round and I am hoping that I will get the grant in May end. I am planning to travel in June.
> Please add my name in the list.


Updated List

Sydney

fkiddy12 -- April 17th
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June	
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

spraveenit said:


> Updated List
> 
> Sydney
> 
> ...


Adding myself to the list.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear Members,

I have submitted my application with 60 points under Mechanical Engineering. What are the chances of receiving an invitation in next rounds ? 

I have recently seen that out of 1788 ceiling, 1040 invitations had been issued. 

Thanks


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

Inspiration said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have submitted my application with 60 points under Mechanical Engineering. What are the chances of receiving an invitation in next rounds ?
> 
> ...


Dear,

Pls subscribe to "Jan EOI submitted group" for better updates


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

ash36 said:


> Adding myself to the list.


I prefer to add the city to which the individual is moving to and the time frame (date).

This would help to pool in share info on the forum.


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

fkiddy12 said:


> I prefer to add the city to which the individual is moving to and the time frame (date).
> 
> This would help to pool in share info on the forum.


Dear fkiddy12,

I have compiled only the list of people who are planning to go to Sydney, thought you are going to Sydney as well, we can add the city to the list like the below one and other users could update it..

Updated List

Sydney
=====

fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June	
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June

Melbourne
=======
???

Brisbane
======
???

Adelaide
=====
???


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh sorry, i thought this list is overall people moving to australia in April time frame.. yeah, i am also relocating to sydney.


----------



## OZ_dreamer (Jan 13, 2016)

Dear all,

I had added my name to it. 

Updated List

Sydney
=====
oz_dreamer -- March end / April first week 
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June	
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June

Melbourne
=======
???

Brisbane
======
???

Adelaide
=====
???


----------



## OZ_dreamer (Jan 13, 2016)

rameshkd said:


> Though I'm not heading Sydney or never been there, my two cents.
> When looking for a rental natural tendency is to look for a rental in Paramatta since the Indian community is a majority here, as a result the rentals have gone too high. My friend pays 450p.w for a 1BHK. Try checking other suburbs, another friend of my mine stays in Liverpool not far from CBD, so you can check that suburb too.


Thanks Rameshkd

Cheers,
OZ_dreamer


----------



## OZ_dreamer (Jan 13, 2016)

rameshkd said:


> Though I'm not heading Sydney or never been there, my two cents.
> When looking for a rental natural tendency is to look for a rental in Paramatta since the Indian community is a majority here, as a result the rentals have gone too high. My friend pays 450p.w for a 1BHK. Try checking other suburbs, another friend of my mine stays in Liverpool not far from CBD, so you can check that suburb too.


Thanks Rameshkd,

I am planning for staying in sydney first in bnb while i search for good accommodation for my family. Rents are costly 1600$ per month at bare minimum, so will try to share it with any indian family preferably in my stream of work. The problem is not in rental but advances/contract because i never know where i will get job during my hunt.:juggle:

Cheers,
OZ_dreamer


----------



## OZ_dreamer (Jan 13, 2016)

sgs said:


> Tried to send u message oz_dreamer but therz some issue in ur settings i believe. Please check and share your no. Will like to ping you.


Thanks sgs,

I think its five post restriction by expat. I was using another username earlier whose password i forgot. Since that account was tied up with mail.in.com which has closed its email services - so no point of recovering lost password.

Can you try sending message now.


----------



## OZ_dreamer (Jan 13, 2016)

fkiddy12 said:


> How about the indian community in this suburb? Also, i heard that there is a new colony that came up with more Indians are living there. I am not sure about the name.


Paramatta and Penrith has lots of Indian communities. I will be searching accommodation there once i reach Sydney in April.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

spraveenit said:


> Dear fkiddy12,
> 
> I have compiled only the list of people who are planning to go to Sydney, thought you are going to Sydney as well, we can add the city to the list like the below one and other users could update it..
> 
> ...


Adelaide
Feb 2016


----------



## Moamen (Sep 1, 2013)

Inspiration said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have submitted my application with 60 points under Mechanical Engineering. What are the chances of receiving an invitation in next rounds ?
> 
> ...


You expect invitation on the 3rd round after sumitting


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello Varunkm1706,

Please share your experience after landing. How have you planned for accommodation?


Regards

Mitzz


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi All,

Just my 2 cents... Shall we create a Google master sheet to track about people travel plans.. similar to the one in this forum which tracks all PR visa application holders...

Thanks...


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Adding myself to the list

Brisbane
September 2016





spraveenit said:


> Dear fkiddy12,
> 
> I have compiled only the list of people who are planning to go to Sydney, thought you are going to Sydney as well, we can add the city to the list like the below one and other users could update it..
> 
> ...


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

praveenfire said:


> Adding myself to the list
> 
> Brisbane
> September 2016


Adding praveenfire and varunkm1706

Updated List

Sydney
=====

fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June	
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June

Melbourne
=======
???

Brisbane
======
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=====
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## Gandhi (Jan 10, 2016)

varunkm1706 said:


> Adelaide
> Feb 2016


*<SNIP>Don't request personal information from other users on the forum. *
I m planning to move to Adelaide in March 2016


----------



## Gandhi (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Mitzz, are you planning to move to Adelaide in the near future too? Pls let me know ur contact details


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Mitzzz said:


> Hello Varunkm1706,
> 
> Please share your experience after landing. How have you planned for accommodation?
> 
> ...


will share my experience............i have booked room through AIR BNB.......
when you are planning to reach Adelaide


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Anybody in this group planning to migrate from US to Australia this year?


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> will share my experience............i have booked room through AIR BNB.......
> when you are planning to reach Adelaide


Hello varunkm1706,

I have not received golden email yet..  

Still waiting.... 

Have you started applying for jobs?



Regards

Mitzz


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

auzee_bujji said:


> Anybody in this group planning to migrate from US to Australia this year?


Yup i am in 2 weeks, we already interacting via PM


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> Hi Mitzz, are you planning to move to Adelaide in the near future too? Pls let me know ur contact details


I will be moving to adelaide too.probably in june.lets link up n keep in touch.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TNGUYSYD (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello,

I will be moving to Sydney/ NSW by end of Feb 2016 from Bangalore. 

Regards,
MNS


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

TNGUYSYD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be moving to Sydney/ NSW by end of Feb 2016 from Bangalore.
> 
> ...


Updated List, Adding TNGUYSYD

Sydney
=====

TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June	
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June

Melbourne
=======
???

Brisbane
======
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=====
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Updated List adding my name as well:

Sydney
=====
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June	
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June

Melbourne
=======
???

Brisbane
======
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=====
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

ekapothik said:


> I will be moving to adelaide too.probably in june.lets link up n keep in touch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hello ekapothik,

Sure, Keep me posted about action plan 


Regards

Mitzz


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

Mitzzz said:


> Hello ekapothik,
> 
> Sure, Keep me posted about action plan
> 
> ...


I'm going to sydney Feb end.


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello All,

Any more grants in January?


Regards

Mitzz


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

What is the plan for accommodation?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are asking this in the wrong thread. Its raining grants today.


REF: *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*





Mitzzz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Any more grants in January?
> 
> ...


----------



## TNGUYSYD (Jan 18, 2016)

People who are going to Sydney/NSW, whats your plan for accommodation for first few days after you land?


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

TNGUYSYD said:


> People who are going to Sydney/NSW, whats your plan for accommodation for first few days after you land?


Hi,

I will be going by first week of May, planning to rent in airbnb for first few weeks and then find a regular rental.


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You are asking this in the wrong thread. Its raining grants today.
> 
> 
> REF: *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*




Thank you Jeetendra....

I am new to forum...still learning


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

Do we have such group for 190 as well?


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

spraveenit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be going by first week of May, planning to rent in airbnb for first few weeks and then find a regular rental.


check out gumtree.com as well and flatmates.com.au

These require a bit of checks, inspection of place (which we should do, anyway), and the rates are good.
So, few days from airbnb and simultaneously search accommodation.

Anybody got ideas for job search ? I am a BA and IT project manager..9 years experience in ERP


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi All,

Am facing one big issue and have not been able to find any authentic/ clear/ legal replies from any of our dear Indian CAs that I came across.

I am planning to move to Sydney in Feb first week. And I need to know how much Forex can I carry and whats the best way to move my hard earned money there.

Given one has an account in Australia, how much money can one move through "wire transfer" legally? 

Is there any Taxation hassle one would face in Australia because of large sums being moved to Auz account from india account?

one of the forex booking company guys said, if I have already made my first entry (which i have by being there just for 2 days in December) I cannot take more than 10K. But then is my money blocked in India forever then?

(This would be my second trip to Aus after i got PR.)

Is it necessary to open NRO/NRE accounts? I dont wish to do inward remittance in future. But need transfer major chunk to my Oz account so that I have backup for the days until I find a job, permanent enough to at least plan for future.

Guys, request for pointers and authentic info/advise please


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

Adding my name to the list:

Sydney
=====
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June	
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
Melbourne
=======
???

Brisbane
======
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=====
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## Vasrsam (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I am a mechanical engineer, was recently granted 190 visa. Booked flight from New Delhi to Adelaide on 20th March 2016.

I have already stayed and worked in South Australia for 1 year on 457 employer nominated visa. The work was in Oil Field and got redundant due to global slump. Somehow I managed to get PR on my own effort otherwise employer had cancelled my 457 visa and I was on 90 days notice to leave Australia. I managed to get invitation for 190 Visa and came back to India leaving all household stuff back in Australia.

I already have a bank account, TFN number, rented house, a car, medicare card. Only important thing left is job hunt.

Regards


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello Everyone....

Today I got my golden e-mail..... yipiieeee

I will be moving to Adelaide after two months.

Any kind of suggestion would be appreciated....for pre and post landing...

Will share my concerns in another post....


special thanks to forum members for sharing valuable experience....


Regards

Mitzz


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

hi folks,,

i am planing to move MELBOURNE on feb first week from Hyderabad.

please let me know which airlines is better and cheaper and what are the things can i carry with my luggage and what no to do like pickles, sweets like that things. 

please suggest to me your valuable ideas!!!


----------



## Apex294 (Jun 5, 2015)

Vasrsam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer, was recently granted 190 visa. Booked flight from New Delhi to Adelaide on 20th March 2016.
> 
> ...


Hi Vasrsam,
I am planning for Adelaide by the first week of May, what is your suggestion for best option in accommodation, AirBnb is convenient but still prices are quite high compare to weekly rates in Flatmates, Gumtree, I am looking for a place to stay for the first two weeks (like everyone else :confused2: )... btw anyone here looks into healthcare sector


----------



## sangeetharpnp (Jan 2, 2016)

I think, to travel from Chennai to any Aus city, AirAsia or TigerAir are the only cheaper options - they have ticket fares around 20k, but their luggage limit is too low at 20 kg. Does anyone have any other alternate suggestions please ?


----------



## nash5040 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello, Any update from the guys who reached in Nov'15 and Jan'15...howz life and accomodation...did you find job!! please share your experience....


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Found this link to be very helpful

https://www.dss.gov.au/our-responsibilities/settlement-services/beginning-a-life-in-australia


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

nash5040 said:


> Hello, Any update from the guys who reached in Nov'15 and Jan'15...howz life and accomodation...did you find job!! please share your experience....


I didn't see much on this thread.. hope they all had a pleasant experience. Guys, please share us the info.. we r in the queue to join you guys.


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

ven343 said:


> hi folks,,
> 
> i am planing to move MELBOURNE on feb first week from Hyderabad.
> 
> ...


All the best for your move, think you cannot carry are listen in 

Arriving in Australia - Declare it!


----------



## Vasrsam (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi,

Please subscribe to people living or moving to Adelaide to get answers to your questions.

Regards,



Apex294 said:


> Vasrsam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Mitzzz said:


> Hello Everyone....
> 
> Today I got my golden e-mail..... yipiieeee
> 
> ...



Hi Mitzz
Great News. Wish you all the best for your next steps

TC


----------



## darshit061 (Nov 20, 2015)

Adding my name to the list:

Sydney
=====
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June	
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=======
???

Brisbane
======
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=====
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

We'll be making our 1st trip in april...then permanent move may be in dec 2016. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Does any one have Australian format resume? If anyone have ,please share it.


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

Adding my name to the list:

Sydney
=====
RoYuLee -- Feb 25th, 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June	
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=======
???

Brisbane
======
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=====
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I want to start this post by asking you all how quickly you know it's possible to find rental place in Sydney? What is the best or recommended way of renting in Sydney? I mean, for the people that have no family members or friends there, where they can stay safe and as cheap as possible?

For some of you that may not know, after some search on different websites for rent, it looks like many rental agents request payslips or even bank account statement to ensure themselves you can pay the rent. Also, it is mandatory to see the house/app you would like to rent. You have to arrange an inspection.

Of course for, in my opinion, everybody the most important thing is to find a job, and ideally in their sphere of activity. For this there are plenty of jobs advice, resume/cv tips and even recruitment agents recommendations. I think it all depends on how good you are, how well you speak English and how lucky you are of course.

Lastly I wish everybody good luck and if there anybody interested in making some Romanian friends after they'll arrive in Sydney, don't hesitate to contacting me.


----------



## jmjpgopal (Oct 2, 2014)

Adding my name to the list:

Sydney
=====
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=======
???

Brisbane
======
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=====
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Pop me on the list:

Sydney
=====
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=======
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move

Brisbane
======
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=====
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello guys, can anyone pls tell me if I can just book air tickets now that my visa has been granted? I checked VEVO and everything is in order but just the absence of that visa label is just making me nervous. There are 4 of us and we'll be going to Sydney in mid April. Can we just book and pay for the tickets and show up on the day? Do I have to do ANYTHING ELSE??? Pls tell me...

Thank you!


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

MSN said:


> Hello guys, can anyone pls tell me if I can just book air tickets now that my visa has been granted? I checked VEVO and everything is in order but just the absence of that visa label is just making me nervous. There are 4 of us and we'll be going to Sydney in mid April. Can we just book and pay for the tickets and show up on the day? Do I have to do ANYTHING ELSE??? Pls tell me...
> 
> Thank you!


Yes dear, just plan your journey and book the tickets, if you received your visa grant notice every thing is OK... 

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Pop me on the list:
> 
> Sydney
> =====
> ...


Perth 
-----------
-----------

Ali 502 1st February 

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forexample (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi everyone, i only can find the reference letter from my first employment, i cannot find the employment letter and payslip. Are they important? How does CO handle my case. I am worried. Anyone knows? Thanks alot.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Forexample said:


> Hi everyone, i only can find the reference letter from my first employment, i cannot find the employment letter and payslip. Are they important? How does CO handle my case. I am worried. Anyone knows? Thanks alot.


What has this got to do with the subject matter of this thread??????????????


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Forexample said:


> Hi everyone, i only can find the reference letter from my first employment, i cannot find the employment letter and payslip. Are they important? How does CO handle my case. I am worried. Anyone knows? Thanks alot.



Get the bank statement and tax documents.
Bank statement is very important and not cheap if need to retrieve 5 to 7 years earlier records.


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

*Anyone travelling in March 2016 to Melbourne*

Hi All,

Anyone travelling to Melbourne in March 2016?
I have booked my tickets in Singapore air for March 3rd. Ticket is 44870.
Still have to book room in AirBNB.

Regards,
Mallikarjun
lane:


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi ymahendar,
> 
> To which city you r travelling? Everything depends on it. Let us know that.




I am planning for Sydney(90%) Mebourne (10%)


----------



## djawalkar (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I am planning to move to Sydney in April. My wife will follow in June. I will take Singapore Air or Jet Air. They have additional luggage allowance for PR visa holders only. No extra charge.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Guys please use the relevant threads to post your queries. Please do not post ACS, EOI or visa enquiry questions here.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Is anyone preparing a tracker of those travelling to OZ in 2016? if yes, please share the link.

Lets add our details and stay in touch in the new land!!!  :tea::tea::tea::tea::tea: EXPAT GROUP :yo:


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

djawalkar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney in April. My wife will follow in June. I will take Singapore Air or Jet Air. They have additional luggage allowance for PR visa holders only. No extra charge.


Great, on which date you reach Sydney? I am reaching on 17th April, have booked any accommodation?

I booked tigerair from BLR to SIN and then Scoot from SIN to Sydney, total cost is 28k. Check if you can book this as SIN air or other airless will atleast cost 10k more than this.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

jyothi318 said:


> Is anyone preparing a tracker of those travelling to OZ in 2016? if yes, please share the link.
> 
> Lets add our details and stay in touch in the new land!!!  :tea::tea::tea::tea::tea: EXPAT GROUP :yo:


In the same thread you can find the tracker but not is any excel sheet, add your details and post it back on to the same thread. So, other will get to know the time lines.


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

*Bank account*

Hi guys,

In which bank you are opening account before going to Aus.

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> hi guys,
> 
> in which bank you are opening account before going to aus.
> 
> ...


nab


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Adding myself

Sydney
=====
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=======
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb

Brisbane
======
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=====
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## abhpoda (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I've submitted the application, CO is not allocated yet but still hopeful to travel in 2016, so subscribing to this thread. Please help with your expert advice on below queries.

1. What is the percentage of getting a job from offshore once you have the PR? Mine is a niche skill in Indian IT companies (IBM Middleware, webspere, 9 yrs exp.).

2. In case once has leave go to Australia and search job over there. How much backup is needed in AUD to live untill one gets a job?

Regards,
Abhishek
---------------------
Visa - 189
ANZSCO - 261313
29-Aug-2015 - Appeared IELTS
09-Sep-2015 - IELTS result, score 7 overall
13-Oct-2015 - ACS submitted
15-Oct-2015 - ACS result
14-Dec-2015 - EOI Submitted (65 points)
18-Dec-2015 - Invited 
21-Jan-2015 - Visa Lodged
22-Jan-2015 - Docs Uploaded
XX-XXX-2016 - PCC
XX-XXX-2016 - Medial 
XX-XXX-2016 - CO Assigned
XX-XXX-2016 - Request Completed


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

*Adding myself*

Sydney
=====
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=======
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016

Brisbane
======
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=====
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Updated with my details !*


*Sydney
=======*
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
*
Melbourne
=========*
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.

*Brisbane
========*
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
*
Adelaide
=======*
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Sydney
> =======*
> Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
> rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
> ...


Hey Jeeten. You got the grant??? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes I did | *Just an update | We have received our Visa Grants earlier today*





3br4h!m said:


> Hey Jeeten. You got the grant???
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys, lets pool in whoever is reaching Sydney during April time frame, if it fine we can share room by fixing the joining date, what say?


----------



## 189Applicant (Nov 8, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> Guys, lets pool in whoever is reaching Sydney during April time frame, if it fine we can share room by fixing the joining date, what say?


Hi all,

I have not spend much time on the forum earlier but after I got my grant using knowledge from a lot of my friends and ex-colleagues in Melbourne and Sydney I can resolve if you have any queries as I am travelling in the same boat.
I am a bit confused in Melbourne or Sydney ?? as I am a Sw Engg multilingual programmer and have future prospects in both the cities.
You can only get job due to luck in both the cities and I have managed some accommodation options in Sydney which we can share at a very low rate (Got it using reference of some of my friends in Sydney).
I am a single male but family will be moving later on once i settle there in job that I deserve 

Planning to move in first week of Apr-2016.
Job markets are not very speedy and it all depends on luck there in the interviews as per experiences of people who are already settled there from last 3-4 years.If someone can refer you in his/her firm then that's a quick start but what all consultants look for is local work exp which not all have  which is a major challenge.And yes, there will be the toughest competition of your profile you might face.

Job Sites => Seek.com , Indeed.com
Accommodation search sites => Gumtree, AirBnb, Domain, FlatMates

A good Rental Map I have found on this link so sharing...
Train maps show the ridiculous cost of renting in Australian cities

If you live closer to cities it will be expensive and the more farther the suburb is the cheaper n bigger rooms you will get.


----------



## naman_mehra (Jun 8, 2015)

Updating

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## sumitrb (Oct 12, 2015)

Congrats




Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes I did | *Just an update | We have received our Visa Grants earlier today*


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

I may be Travelling in April 2nd week.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

So, I'm jetlagged to Hell and back, but figured I would put a little update whilst sipping my coffee.
I got bored early yesterday and decided to come out to Melbourne early. Needless to say, the wife wasn't too happy, as she has to go to work while I'm over here for the next nine days.

What a lovely city this is. Best take me off the tracker: already landed and activated.

And for anyone who might be concerned about what happens when you get to Border Control, don't be. The immigration officer gave me a great big smile and a warm welcome to Australia. Nice bloke, said that Scots go on to make real Aussies. 

Will post a longer update when I return.

Cheers!


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm in Sydney Feb 17-21 (short visit to activate the PR). I'd love to meet up with anyone on here for a drink to hear your impressions about Australia. Please PM me if you'd like to meet.


----------



## djawalkar (Jan 11, 2016)

fkiddy12 said:


> Great, on which date you reach Sydney? I am reaching on 17th April, have booked any accommodation?
> 
> I booked tigerair from BLR to SIN and then Scoot from SIN to Sydney, total cost is 28k. Check if you can book this as SIN air or other airless will atleast cost 10k more than this.


Most of low cost carriers fly east from Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai, Kochi, etc. I will be flying from Mumbai. Low cost carriers will have 2 stops up to Sydney from Mumbai. I prefer only one stop. Jet will take me to Sydney in 14 hours total with 1 stop and 40kg + 7kg baggage allowance for INR 36k.
I wish Qantas did not close their direct flight between Mumbai and Sydney in 2010. It was a good flight back then. I used to take that flight in 2009.


----------



## djawalkar (Jan 11, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> So, I'm jetlagged to Hell and back, but figured I would put a little update whilst sipping my coffee.
> I got bored early yesterday and decided to come out to Melbourne early. Needless to say, the wife wasn't too happy, as she has to go to work while I'm over here for the next nine days.
> 
> What a lovely city this is. Best take me off the tracker: already landed and activated.
> ...


The immigration officer is right. The first Scot settlers arrived in Australia back in 1788, and out of the first 6 Governors of Australia three were Scots.


----------



## ashu2999 (Jan 21, 2016)

hi all,

anyone flying in april 2016 from india ( delhi) to sydney?


----------



## ashu2999 (Jan 21, 2016)

fkiddy12 said:


> Guys, lets pool in whoever is reaching Sydney during April time frame, if it fine we can share room by fixing the joining date, what say?


hi Fikddy,

I am also planning to fly from new delhi to sydney in month of April (2016).
please get in touch asap. Lets discuss more things


----------



## PZM (Jul 22, 2015)

ashu2999 said:


> hi Fikddy,
> 
> I am also planning to fly from new delhi to sydney in month of April (2016).
> please get in touch asap. Lets discuss more things



Hi guys,

I am also planing to move in Sydney by end of April 2016. How are you guys communicating ? If there is any group, please let me know I will also join.


----------



## 189Applicant (Nov 8, 2015)

ashu2999 said:


> hi all,
> 
> anyone flying in april 2016 from india ( delhi) to sydney?


May be I will be flying to Sydney or Melbourne place not fixed yet may be in 1st week of April 2016. [More inclined towards Sydney]
And yes I am from Delhi too.
As lease for any accommodation will be 6 months or so but I can take rooms by sitting in Delhi as I have friends over there.
If we make a group of 4 people it will be easier to rent out entire 2 bhk or so with all the basic things and can support ourselves by sharing other stuffs apart from rent.
May be we might have friends as I do have who can refer our group across places as what I know is without reference it is just pure luck that you might crack an interview.
I will be travelling first and wife n kido will be joining me later in late Nov-2016 as IED is 26-Nov-2016.


----------



## 189Applicant (Nov 8, 2015)

Updating

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
189Applicant -- First Week April 2017

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## PZM (Jul 22, 2015)

Updating

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
189Applicant -- First Week April 2017
PZM --- End of April 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

PZM said:


> Updating
> 
> Sydney
> =======
> ...


Please update the tracker as per traveling date, not as per the order you update like append at the last.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

PZM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also planing to move in Sydney by end of April 2016. How are you guys communicating ? If there is any group, please let me know I will also join.


hi PZM,

Good to hear that you are moving to Sydney by april end, we don't have any group as such. All the info will be put down here on this forum.


----------



## nash5040 (Oct 16, 2014)

Updating

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
Ash36 -- April end
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
189Applicant -- First Week April 2017
PZM --- End of April 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## nash5040 (Oct 16, 2014)

Any Mechanical Engineer travelling in this group?


----------



## PZM (Jul 22, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> Please update the tracker as per traveling date, not as per the order you update like append at the last.


Thanks for Pointing fkiddy, I will update latest tracker post.


----------



## PZM (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorting as per expected travel date

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
189Applicant -- First Week April 2017
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Morning, Guys! Just updating. Off to buy a house today, so taking myself off the IED bit, and will be moving over on 6th June! 

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
189Applicant -- First Week April 2017
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016

Melbourne
=========
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
ScotDownUnder - June 6th 2016 - Permanent move to Kurunjang

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======


----------



## Dan_Dan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wish your best guys and I hope to go this year to!


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi All,

Happy to join here. Updated in Melb group .

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th
189Applicant -- First Week April 2017
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016

Melbourne
=========
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
ScotDownUnder - June 6th 2016 - Permanent move to Kurunjang
Sri9 - 24 Feb 2016

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======


Cheers,
Sri


----------



## ashwin84 (Aug 4, 2014)

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am creating this thread for those who have already received the grant and are planning to travel to Austalia in 2016. Here, we can discuss on the travel plans, to-do items before and after landing, jobs and other important topics to prepare ourselves for a better future in the new land.
> 
> ...


Hi Jyothi

Thanks for your post.
I am also planning to move in March 2016.Request you PM your details so that we can connect.
Regards,
Ashwin


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

It's good to see so many folks planning your move.

All the best folks and welcome.




ScotDownUnder said:


> Morning, Guys! Just updating. Off to buy a house today, so taking myself off the IED bit, and will be moving over on 6th June!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmfarhan (Sep 14, 2014)

Guys I need an advice my initial entry date is ending on 23 feb and I am still waiting for my child 101 visa. So suggest me what should I do


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

cmfarhan said:


> Guys I need an advice my initial entry date is ending on 23 feb and I am still waiting for my child 101 visa. So suggest me what should I do


Please get in touch with DIBP and explain your situation. I hope they are the best to advice at your stage


----------



## cmfarhan (Sep 14, 2014)

I sent them an email but no reply yet.


----------



## 189Applicant (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorting as per expected travel date and accommodation data as per private message discussions. 
Please update your accommodation status too if possible so that if someone wants to share with the other one we can do this here.
You can share like (Needs couple),(Needs male),(Needs Female),(Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th => (Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

nash5040 said:


> Any Mechanical Engineer travelling in this group?


Yes, Moving to Perth, in May 2016, as Mechanical engineer.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Updated Sydney.

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
fkiddy12 -- April 17th => (Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
RPG - End of April(date not yet finalized)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

R.P.G said:


> Updated Sydney.
> 
> Sydney
> =======
> ...


Can you please also include my name in the list and include Perth? 

I am surprised to see that no one from this thread is as yet up for Perth. :confused2:


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Jamd said:


> Can you please also include my name in the list and include Perth?
> 
> I am surprised to see that no one from this thread is as yet up for Perth. :confused2:


You don't see many people heading Perth due to its job market. Most of the people migrating are from IT background and Perth has nothing to offer


----------



## nash5040 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jamd said:


> Yes, Moving to Perth, in May 2016, as Mechanical engineer.


Good to find one Mechanical Engineer...what field you looking into? i am currently in Project management role in Power...but thinking of switching to Building services...when moving to Sydney...would request more Mechanical Engineers to share there info....


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Could you please include my name in Sydney list. I will be there from 5th of Feb onwards. Looking for accommodation. Anyone planning to pool in, pleasr message me.


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

Bimz said:


> Could you please include my name in Sydney list. I will be there from 5th of Feb onwards. Looking for accommodation. Anyone planning to pool in, pleasr message me.


Update List

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Ashu2999 -- April
fkiddy12 -- April 17th => (Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
RPG - End of April(date not yet finalized)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Thnx there!


----------



## shez_a (Aug 30, 2015)

updated Sydney, i will be going for initial entry in Jun with wife and kids, plan to stay for 1 month
Update List

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Ashu2999 -- April
fkiddy12 -- April 17th => (Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
RPG - End of April(date not yet finalized)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I am planning to travel to Melbourne in June as well... is there anyone who is going to be in Canberra by any chance ?


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi All,

Are there any SAP BW and HANA guys in the updated list. Any one knows about the job market in australia for these 2 technologies. I checked SEEK and could see nothing there. really scared !!!!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are there any SAP BW and HANA guys in the updated list. Any one knows about the job market in australia for these 2 technologies. I checked SEEK and could see nothing there. really scared !!!!


SAP has loads of opportunities ...


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. 

I searched many websites and noticed that only Speller International posted jobs last week. But this week its 0. 

I am planning to travel in June. How will be the job market in July ?


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Adding my details. I am moving to Sydney in March. 


Update List

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
fkiddy12 -- April 17th => (Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
RPG - End of April(date not yet finalized)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## anild83 (Oct 25, 2014)

Adding my details. I am moving to Sydney in April. 


Update List

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th => (Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
RPG - End of April(date not yet finalized)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## Kannan82 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Sydney APR*

Adding my details. I am moving to Sydney in April. 

Adding kannan82 in below list moving in April to Sydney

Update List

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th => (Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
RPG - End of April(date not yet finalized)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

OZ_dreamer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have recently received grant and planning to move to Sydney on last week of March. Me and my wife both work in IT as Software engineers and have 9+ years and 7+ years of experience respectively. Both of us have resigned from current job recently (in our notice period). It had not been an easy decision considering both of us were earning well in Delhi NCR). With this said, risk had always been part of my life and i second TS Elliot when he said "Only those who will risk going too far can possibly find out how far one can go".
> 
> ...




Hi ,
would like to be in touch with you as am also working as an ETL programmer.. expecting invite in couple of months .. Cheers and all the best for you


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

PPl who have travelled in Jan.. Can you pls share your experiences?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Adding my details. I will be moving to Sydney in July/Aug. 


Update List

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th => (Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
RPG - End of April(date not yet finalized)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/QUOTE]


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

can someone (those who booked tickets) guide in choosing best flight.

i am looking to travel from hyderabad or vizag. which airlines gives best luggage allowance and best price.


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Adding mine as well. Travelling to Adelaide.

Update List

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th => (Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
RPG - End of April(date not yet finalized)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June 
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
*Rani74 -- March 2016*

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/QUOTE]


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Singapore/Thai is the best choice. You'll get 40Kg allowance for one way ticket.


----------



## A_M_ (Feb 25, 2015)

Wanderlust.. said:


> This forum has been a source of immense support and i would love the opportunity to pay it forward and help anyone in need of guidance/suggestions/encouragement. I managed to do pretty well in my English language tests and will be happy to share tips/ coach anyone stuck with their IELTS or PTE - A. Please do PM me.
> (IELTS - Overall- 8.5, L- 9, R-8.5, W-8, S-8.5 , PTE-A-Overall - 90, L/R/S/W - 90)
> 
> “Some failure in life is inevitable. It is impossible to live without failing at something, unless you live so cautiously that you might as well not have lived at all—in which case, you fail by default.” - JK Rowling


Unable to PM you.....couldn't find the option.
Would like to have your help/advise on IELTS/PTE.


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

Rani74 said:


> Adding mine as well. Travelling to Adelaide.
> 
> Update List
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi team !! 

1. What is the minimum stay ( in months or days) during first Visit/ Must enter date to enable the PR ? 

2.Is is possible to get the PR card if someone stays just for 1 week ?

3. Is there's any que or waiting period to validate the PR during first entry.

Would be great if someone can clarify this.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Answers in line
Hi team !! 

1. What is the minimum stay ( in months or days) during first Visit/ Must enter date to enable the PR ?
Ans: There is none you can enter... depart the next day. 

2.Is is possible to get the PR card if someone stays just for 1 week ?
Ans: You dont get any card

3. Is there's any que or waiting period to validate the PR during first entry.
Ans: You stand in immigration line and enter thats it.. no special line for you.

Would be great if someone can clarify this.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> Answers in line
> 
> Hi team !!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks a quick response Bro !. This helps clarifying all my doubts. 

Seems like my agent has shared the Canada PR activation guidelines to me !!
.


----------



## pramod829 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Thank you for creating this thread.

I know I am joining very lately to this forum. I will be landing to Sydney on 16th of Feb and trying to find an accommodation using gumtree.com.au. Need help from guys who have already settled over there and if any shared accommodation available in and around your place. Kindly let me know.

Thanks for your help,
Pramod


----------



## pramod829 (Jan 29, 2016)

Updated my Name - Travelling to Sydney on Feb 16th.



Rani74 said:


> Adding mine as well. Travelling to Adelaide.
> 
> Update List
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## TNGUYSYD (Jan 18, 2016)

Pls update - Flying on 26th Feb from Bangalore via Sri Lankan Airlines to Sydney


----------



## kunals86 (Oct 26, 2015)

Add me too. Planning for Sydney in April.
(Air Ticket - yet to book)
(Yet to find accommodation)


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

kunals86 said:


> Add me too. Planning for Sydney in April.
> (Air Ticket - yet to book)
> (Yet to find accommodation)


Add me too I am also planning to move Sydney but in 1st week of June. Searching for better flight options. Please suggest. .


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*Adding my name to the list*

Hi all, Adding mine as well. I would be traveling to Adelaide.

Update List

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th => (Accommodation with Relatives/Friends)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
RPG - End of April(date not yet finalized)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
*walktheplank* - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/QUOTE




Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Internal Verification by High Commission - 16/09/2015
Visa Grant : 14/10/2015


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I was just checking Singapore Airlines to book tickets, but was surprised to find that the baggage allowance given is 30 KGs! Not sure if this is a recent change. How can I doubly confirm this. Perhaps am confused and hence blank. Guys, please help.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rani74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just checking Singapore Airlines to book tickets, but was surprised to find that the baggage allowance given is 30 KGs! Not sure if this is a recent change. How can I doubly confirm this. Perhaps am confused and hence blank. Guys, please help.
> 
> ...


Check on their website, i have chosen one more option. Opted mylticity, from bangalore to india i took tiger airways with 25kg baggage allowance and from singapore to sydney - scoot airways with same 25kg baggage allowance. Total costed me around 28k.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorted list

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep


Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

*One more useful link about Oz*

Found one more link, thought which is informative

NAB Living in Australia e-brochure


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Ashu2999, Kannan82, Anild83

Can you guys get in touch with me? I am not able to send PMs to you guys, would like to see your plan on accommodation as all of u r reaching Sydney in same time..


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi,

I have a 189 and will be travelling to Sydney in June or July 2016.

Updating list:


Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines
sumitrb -- May/June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep


Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## Rajalakshmi_Mahalingam (May 11, 2015)

Me,husband and our baby travelling to Sydney on Feb 20 from London will be there for a week... we both into IT, husband Business Analyst, ME into DW/BI Testing. Not many opening in seek.. coming to confirm our visa and look for oportunities.. any pointers on job search will be a great help..


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Rani74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just checking Singapore Airlines to book tickets, but was surprised to find that the baggage allowance given is 30 KGs! Not sure if this is a recent change. How can I doubly confirm this. Perhaps am confused and hence blank. Guys, please help.
> 
> ...


Hi Rani,

Call the local Singapore airways office and enquire with them. Generally for first time immigrants they are providing baggage allowance of 40Kgs. 
We booked through singapore airways itself and each of us are allowed 40kgs of luggage.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> Found one more link, thought which is informative
> 
> NAB Living in Australia e-brochure


informative.........thanks for sharing


----------



## vmadhav531 (Nov 6, 2014)

Please add me to the list..

Sydney - June 2nd week.. From Hyderabad

Current Status : Waiting for Grant. All docs including medicals submitted on 21st Jan.


----------



## spraveenit (Mar 11, 2014)

Yograj said:


> Add me too I am also planning to move Sydney but in 1st week of June. Searching for better flight options. Please suggest. .


Updated List, Added Yograj and Kunal

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep


Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Just landed in Adelaide.

Still feeling the jet-lag.
Will catch up with you friends later with my experience in South Australia


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> Just landed in Adelaide.
> 
> Still feeling the jet-lag.
> Will catch up with you friends later with my experience in South Australia


All the best man...............


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> Just landed in Adelaide.
> 
> Still feeling the jet-lag.
> Will catch up with you friends later with my experience in South Australia


good luck man..please keep us posted.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ragul28 said:


> Just landed in Adelaide.
> 
> Still feeling the jet-lag.
> Will catch up with you friends later with my experience in South Australia


Awesome! All the best!


----------



## anild83 (Oct 25, 2014)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi Ashu2999, Kannan82, Anild83
> 
> Can you guys get in touch with me? I am not able to send PMs to you guys, would like to see your plan on accommodation as all of u r reaching Sydney in same time..


Hi fkiddy12,

You are not able to PM because we are still Newbies on this forum.
As I know we can't put our personal information also here, not sure how to get in touch.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

anild83 said:


> Hi fkiddy12,
> 
> You are not able to PM because we are still Newbies on this forum.
> As I know we can't put our personal information also here, not sure how to get in touch.


Oh, ok! not a problem.. post your queries, you must be having some concerns or doubts, forum members can help you out and you can also reach the msg count to PM others.


----------



## satvar (Jan 31, 2016)

fkiddy12 said:


> Awesome! All the best!


Wow great.... Please share your experience


----------



## ekapothik (Apr 23, 2009)

spraveenit said:


> Updated List, Added Yograj and Kunal
> 
> Sydney
> =======
> ...


Add me for adelaide in July 2016

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

Add me for Melbourne - traveling mid march 2016.


----------



## pravs42187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Please add me. I am planning to travel on 3rd May to Sydney with my family permanently.Can anyone please help me for accommodation where to search, I am looking for a studio apartment.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

pravs42187 said:


> Please add me. I am planning to travel on 3rd May to Sydney with my family permanently.Can anyone please help me for accommodation where to search, I am looking for a studio apartment.


Great! All the best! Try gumtree.com.au


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

spraveenit said:


> Updated List, Added Yograj and Kunal
> 
> Sydney
> =======
> ...


Thanks for adding my name!!! Guys please suggest flight option!!


----------



## anild83 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yograj said:


> Thanks for adding my name!!! Guys please suggest flight option!!


You can check AirAsia, I have booked from bangalore ->Kuala lumpur->Sydney for 27000 with 25kg luggage. But it flies from only few cities in India.

Other option could be via singapore(Tiger airways), adds upto little bit more than 27000.


----------



## anild83 (Oct 25, 2014)

fkiddy12 said:


> Oh, ok! not a problem.. post your queries, you must be having some concerns or doubts, forum members can help you out and you can also reach the msg count to PM others.


Thanks for the suggestion fkiddy12. Please post your updates about accommodation. Would be eager to know.


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

anild83 said:


> You can check AirAsia, I have booked from bangalore ->Kuala lumpur->Sydney for 27000 with 25kg luggage. But it flies from only few cities in India.
> 
> Other option could be via singapore(Tiger airways), adds upto little bit more than 27000.



Thanks bro!!


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Singapore Airlines gives the best luggage allowance and Air asia gives the best price


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Guys

Finally joined your club.

Me... Going to Melbourne on Mar 9th 2016 (Dates are flexible +/- 3 days).


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

anild83 said:


> You can check AirAsia, I have booked from bangalore ->Kuala lumpur->Sydney for 27000 with 25kg luggage. But it flies from only few cities in India.
> 
> Other option could be via singapore(Tiger airways), adds upto little bit more than 27000.


Hi

I just googled Air Asia and i would like to travel from Chennai. Surprised..!! to see the rate its going upto 58,890... !!!!
My Travel path: Chennai --> Kaulalumpur --> Melbourne


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

I saw in Weekends and it costs 58K

The minimum price in Air Asia to travel Melbourne is 40K...


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

*Money*

What is the maximum amount you can carry ?
Also, what are other options?


----------



## anild83 (Oct 25, 2014)

@Yograj - I am not able to reply to your message as i don't have enough posts to do so.

In AirAsia you can select baggage 40kgs for almost double price as that of 20 kgs(of course along with additional benefits).

If you are booking tickets for 3 then you will get 75kg + 21kg(hand baggage) hope this would suffice.

Once you have selected your package in AirAsia website, in the next page, you can select additional luggage allowance for extra price(2kg - 500rs, 5kg - 1500rs, 10kg - 300rs something like this)

@Others - Sorry for spamming


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

try scoot airlines from singapore to sydney/melbourne. they are offering competitive pricing. one of our forum member @fkiddy, booked with them.


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

​


anild83 said:


> @Yograj - I am not able to reply to your message as i don't have enough posts to do so.
> 
> In AirAsia you can select baggage 40kgs for almost double price as that of 20 kgs(of course along with additional benefits).
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend but this very good information.


----------



## anild83 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> I just googled Air Asia and i would like to travel from Chennai. Surprised..!! to see the rate its going upto 58,890... !!!!
> My Travel path: Chennai --> Kaulalumpur --> Melbourne


@Ktoda, not sure which date you are travelling, but for 6th april and 10 days around that AirAsia is costing base price of 20.5k(Chennai-> Melbourne), by adding check-in luggage(30kgs) it might end up around 30k/person. Well, it also changes price from time to time(When i started writing this reply it was 20.5 but now its 18.5)

There is also a bug in AirAsia website seat selection page, we need to pay extra to select Aisle/window seat, but if you randomly click 3-4 times on different seats , you can still select Aisle seat with out paying extra(Not much though, around 500rs)


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone.

I got my Grant this January, I have not yet planned my travel yet. Want to know, what is the best time for Job search (Sydney or Melbourne) My Profile is Automation Testing using QTP around 9 Years of exp and exposure to selenium also.

I will be travelling alone so what would be monthly expenses approximate or you can say Monthly expenses for survival during Job Search 

Best of luck to other who are travelling soon.



Thanks
Rohan


----------



## sandeepsharma7385 (Feb 9, 2016)

I got an invitation in December 2015 and applied for a visa with fees payment and all on 11 Dec 2015. But there is no update on my visa process, I can still see the status as 'application received'. Anyone who applied later and got the visa?? Also how to enquire about the current status


----------



## srajprasad (Jul 25, 2015)

I am planning to move in April, with my family - Probably the first or second week. From the list, looks like several of us are traveling in April.


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

spraveenit said:


> Updated List, Added Yograj and Kunal
> 
> Sydney
> =======
> ...


--------------
Hi team, I am curious to know that ;

1. Is it that most of the members are travelling to activate/enable the PR ? Or do you guys have job in hand ? ( apology for asking upfront question ) 

2. What is the best way to migrate and if there's any pro and cons of below options

a) to have a short term ( week long visit without job ) visit to enable the PR, come back and later search job or

b) Travel only if there's a Job in hand.


3. What is the criteria of First Visit date on Visa grant letter.

Sorry for asking random questions but it will help me stitching my travel plans.

Thanks and Regards
-----------


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> Just landed in Adelaide.
> 
> Still feeling the jet-lag.
> Will catch up with you friends later with my experience in South Australia


Congratulations... so ho were first two days?

How did u arrange for accommodation?

Now, what is your plan to hunt for job?


----------



## Mitzzz (Sep 8, 2015)

Updated List.. added my name...

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May

@ Adelaide Group members: Check your PM


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

I am planning on a visa validation trip in the second week of April with family. Airasia seems to have good prices. Do people hear have first hand feedback from friends on Airasia for travel to Oz? (all google reviews are from disgruntled passengers).

Also, what I understand is that AirAsia flights operate from a low cost terminal in Kuala Lumpur (not from the KLIA) and hence transit/immigration/customs issues are required for some travellers.

But from Malaysia immigration website it appears that Australian PR holders do not need transit visa while flying AirAsia. Can somebody who has travelled AirAsia please confirm?
Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - FAQs

Appreciate early response as i am on the verge of booking tickets


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Updated list*

Updated List.. added my name...

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- Feb End
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

cathy pacefic gives 40 kgs baggage and 7 kg hand baggage.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

evangelist said:


> I am planning on a visa validation trip in the second week of April with family. Airasia seems to have good prices. Do people hear have first hand feedback from friends on Airasia for travel to Oz? (all google reviews are from disgruntled passengers).
> 
> Also, what I understand is that AirAsia flights operate from a low cost terminal in Kuala Lumpur (not from the KLIA) and hence transit/immigration/customs issues are required for some travellers.
> 
> ...


If you have a connecting flight then they give you a transit visa for 3 days, if you are going all the way from source to Oz then nothing is required. Personal experience, this January. The problem is, only 20 kg baggage is allowed per person and nothing is provided on board unless you book it prior to flight. There was half hour delay on boarding and my return flight was delayed for 2 hours but I was notified a month ago. I only booked them for minimum transit time but they delayed the flight so no use saving time. 

Where are you flying from?


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> cathy pacefic gives 40 kgs baggage and 7 kg hand baggage.


From South Africa Cathay Pacific gives 20kg baggage and 7kg hand baggage.


----------



## nvictorsamuel (Feb 11, 2016)

*Grant received*

Hi All,

I have got my grant yesterday. I am planning to travel to Melbourne. Need to know which flight is good and the to-do things and preparation for the immigration. I will be travelling with my wife and daughter.


----------



## nvictorsamuel (Feb 11, 2016)

Melbourne and tentative by May to June 2016


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Lord Raven said:


> If you have a connecting flight then they give you a transit visa for 3 days, if you are going all the way from source to Oz then nothing is required. Personal experience, this January. The problem is, only 20 kg baggage is allowed per person and nothing is provided on board unless you book it prior to flight. There was half hour delay on boarding and my return flight was delayed for 2 hours but I was notified a month ago. I only booked them for minimum transit time but they delayed the flight so no use saving time.
> 
> Where are you flying from?


thanks for the reply. I will be flying from Hyderabad or Chennai(depending on where i get the best flight from). 
20 kg baggage is ok for me as its a short visa validation trip.
I understand the 20 kg baggage is not included in their base price, so you have to pay for it. (same for meals, and for seat selection as well). 
Some reviews mention that they seat members of a family apart, unless they pay for seat selection. Any experience or first hand information on that?


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

Friends,
I have a question. Is the grant letter is sufficient enough to travel to oz or any stamping on passport is also required?
What Document to show on the indian airport for visa?(Grant letter??)


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

gecashish said:


> Friends,
> I have a question. Is the grant letter is sufficient enough to travel to oz or any stamping on passport is also required?
> What Document to show on the indian airport for visa?(Grant letter??)


Grant Letter is more than enough!

Thanks,


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

gecashish said:


> Friends,
> I have a question. Is the grant letter is sufficient enough to travel to oz or any stamping on passport is also required?
> What Document to show on the indian airport for visa?(Grant letter??)


All your visa details are already linked to your passport, so just your passport is enough. To be on the safe side carry a copy of your grant letter as well.


----------



## swathi03 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi All,

Thanks for all that information.

We have got grant this feb5. i'm the primary applicant and my husband is secondary.

He is planning to fly by June/July to Australia.

My question is, his brother stays in perth. So initially he is planning to land there and start job searching from there. my concern is that I have heared IT is good only in sydney and Melbourne. He is planning to attend phone interviews but I'm not sure how practical that wud be.

Please give your thoughts.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All,

We are planning to move to Sydney late may or early june. Can you guys guve me some advise on which flight to book from Trivandrum...we are a family of five...also regarding the baggage allowance.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi All
Reached Melb couple of days back.My learnings from the trip
1.make sure your baggage is 2-3Kgs less than tha max allowed.
Our baggage was exactly 80kg as per our scale but ended up 85 when weighed at the airport.Had to throw away few clothes.excess baggage 
2. Singapore is the quickest route but the Sin-Mel flight is an Airbus so not as comfortable as the boeings.
3.Carry visa copy, this reqd by Indian Emigration dept not by Aussie Immigration.
4. if you're carrying medicines, make sure to carry prescriptions, also ask the doctor to write as to what that particular medicine is for(eg:cold, cough etc) and for how many days in the prescription for.
5. carry passport, welcome letter from Aus bank and any credit/debit card for Australian sim

I'll post more about house hunting after I find one. In the meantime if you have any queries, feel free to ask them here.


----------



## sanjlish (Aug 5, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Yes, you can just make a validation trip and can reenter anytime within 2yrs. After 2yrs though you'll need a resident return visa to enter.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


This is not true...sdcard can make a validation trip and then enter anytime within the 5 years..after the 5 years period, if he wants to travel outside of aus and needs to come back, then only he needs a return resident visa..PR is valid for 5 years.


----------



## sanjlish (Aug 5, 2015)

sdcard said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have the 189 subclass visa and my entry criteria is by July 3rd. I am however working for a US client from India and nominated for H1B so I plan to wait for the US visa lottery results which will be there by May'15 till I decide to quit and come over to Australia for jobs.
> 
> ...




you can make the validation trip and then enter anytime within the 5 years..after the 5 years period, if you want to travel outside of aus and need to return back to aus, then only you need a return resident visa..PR is valid for 5 years.


----------



## TNGUYSYD (Jan 18, 2016)

Updated List.. adding date of my travel

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Updating my details on the list, I'll be moving to Melbourne on May, 2016: 

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

swathi03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all that information.
> 
> ...


Hi Swathi,

Congrats for the grant !! 

I would suggest your husband stay in Perth and attend the telephonic interviews and Face to face interviews happen thru skype. If the job is confirmed he can travel to sydney or melbourne and meet the employer in person.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Move to Melbourne*

Updating my details on the list, I'll be moving to Melbourne in April, 2016: 

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/QUOTE]


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Hi All
> Reached Melb couple of days back.My learnings from the trip
> 1.make sure your baggage is 2-3Kgs less than tha max allowed.
> Our baggage was exactly 80kg as per our scale but ended up 85 when weighed at the airport.Had to throw away few clothes.excess baggage
> ...



regarding medicines..do we have to provide prescription even for small quantity, like 10 to 15 tablets?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

hey guys, 

Updating my details on the list, I'll be moving to Melbourne in March, 2016: 

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/QUOTE]


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys Which websites are you using for booking flight tickets.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

sandipgp said:


> Guys Which websites are you using for booking flight tickets.


yatra and cleartrip are good to start searching on.
You should also look at tickets on the airlines websites themselves. Some flights that are available on airlines website are at times not available on above websites, also the pricing may be different.

airasia currently has most competitive prices.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

reviews for airasia are bad.....they charge for everything and the service is also not good.

the best deal so far for July (when I plan to move) is by qantas on their website followed by thai airways...around 34k both.
All other airlines like singaporeair,cathay, are 42K and emirates etc 50K+.


----------



## nash5040 (Oct 16, 2014)

HI guys,

For Sydney destination- we should start watsups group for Sydney...as this would be good for networking purpose, guidance, accommodation and other help which i believe we could do to one another...myself and Dar**** already got in touch...would appreciate if others people who looking for Sydney join our group or start a new one and help us into your group...

regards,
Avinash (nash5040)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nash5040 said:


> HI guys, For Sydney destination- we should start watsups group for Sydney...as this would be good for networking purpose, guidance, accommodation and other help which i believe we could do to one another...myself and Dar**** already got in touch...would appreciate if others people who looking for Sydney join our group or start a new one and help us into your group... regards, Avinash (nash5040)


I have a group, we have few guys there. 

Pm to be added.


----------



## darshit061 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ya even I think we should make 1 group on whatsapp so that we can share our plans and experiences...


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

*Joining this thread*

It's like a train wagon got rid from one now getting attached to another.
Coming out of 189 --2015 Visa grant thread . 

Count me in somewhere around May end


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All, 

Waiting for Grant, but plan to move in some time in March and April. Mostly Melbourne.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> It's like a train wagon got rid from one now getting attached to another. Coming out of 189 --2015 Visa grant thread . Count me in somewhere around May end


Bro are you heading to sydney?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Bro are you heading to sydney?


That's right , I am planning for Sydney . I don't know anybody there BTW. 
Getting cold feet thinking about the big move. :confused2:


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

I am Planning to move Sydney by End of May.

Whatsapp group seems to be a good idea. Pls can you add me as well.


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> It's like a train wagon got rid from one now getting attached to another.
> Coming out of 189 --2015 Visa grant thread .
> 
> Count me in somewhere around May end


Congrats my friend and welcome!!!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes carry prescription where possible, I carried crocin, cetriz without prescription but not questioned. My bags were not checked, the questioning was based on my decorations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> That's right , I am planning for Sydney . I don't know anybody there BTW. Getting cold feet thinking about the big move. :confused2:


No worries, we all here to support each other.


----------



## AusEducated (Oct 8, 2015)

hey guys,

Updating my details on the list, I'll be moving to Melbourne on 15th March, 2016:

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

I see most folks moving to Sydney followed by Melbourne. Though I have searched on the forums but would appreciate if ppl could share their own..


----------



## Tans (Sep 23, 2012)

*JAVA Job opportunity in a product based company*

Hi folks,

It's been long time that I didn't visit this forum. My partner is working in a product based company and they are looking for technical consultants with below experience. This role is based out of Sydney based. I thought this will help people who already landed in Australia and looking for opportunities in Australia/Sydney.

Skill set looking for is

Java, including JEE technologies such as JNDI,JSP, JDBC
Application servers: Weblogic,,,,Websphere, Tomcat
Databases: Oracle, SQL Server, DB2
Development Tools: Maven, JUnit, Eclipse, Apache Ant, Subversion
integration technologies such as SOAP, REST and WS-* standards, , SOA and AquaLogic (Oracle Service Bus) and WebsphereMQ.

Please note that is to help people who are looking for jobs and there are no other positions currently other than mentioned above. Please do share resume only if you have experience in above which helps us to forward your resume. If you do't have experience in above mentioned please do not share your CV. This is position is only applicable for who are PR's and currently in Australia. So, if you are not in Australia, then do not share the profile. 
Please do send a private message and I will reply you with my email address.


----------



## Wanderlust.. (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello All,

Updating my travel plans - will be moving to Sydney on the 7th of March


Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## Wanderlust.. (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi.. Has anyone tried the Relocation Services from Y Axis - they provide assistance in looking for rental houses (Shared and Studio apartments). The catch is that they charge an upfront fees of 10-15k irrespective of whether you finalise from the options they provide. Any feedback or experiences?


----------



## Wanderlust.. (Dec 21, 2015)

A_M_ said:


> Unable to PM you.....couldn't find the option.
> Would like to have your help/advise on IELTS/PTE.


Hello A_M_!! 

I am new here and not sure why you are unable to PM me, i don't see the option to PM you either. Perhaps we do not have that privilege yet as new users?

Expat forum members - Is there any other way to get in touch or share my contact details? I guess posting mail id's and contact numbers are against the forum rules.


----------



## anild83 (Oct 25, 2014)

Wanderlust.. said:


> Hello A_M_!!
> 
> I am new here and not sure why you are unable to PM me, i don't see the option to PM you either. Perhaps we do not have that privilege yet as new users?
> 
> Expat forum members - Is there any other way to get in touch or share my contact details? I guess posting mail id's and contact numbers are against the forum rules.


You need to make certain number of posts, till then you will not have option. So keep posting the replies, ask any questions you have. You will automatically get the option


----------



## anild83 (Oct 25, 2014)

Wanderlust.. said:


> Hi.. Has anyone tried the Relocation Services from Y Axis - they provide assistance in looking for rental houses (Shared and Studio apartments). The catch is that they charge an upfront fees of 10-15k irrespective of whether you finalise from the options they provide. Any feedback or experiences?


I am not sure if it's totally irrelevant here, a friend of mine took their job assistance but no use. He also paid them up-front


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello All,

Updating my travel plans - will be moving to Brisbane on the 10th of June


Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | Dates not yet finalized. Maybe April/June.
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## shady83 (Feb 11, 2016)

Planning to go in august, can anyone share information regarding social security two years waiting list


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Updated my travel month now. Will communicate travel date when ticket is booked.



*Sydney
=======*
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

*Melbourne
=========*
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
*Jeeten#80 | April last week*
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
*
Brisbane
========*
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

*Adelaide
=======*
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
*
Perth
=====*
Jamd -- May


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Updated my details as well under Melbourne Group!

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
*hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week*

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Updated my details as well under Melbourne Group!

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
*3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)*

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Could help someone who hasn't booked their flights yet..! AirAsia annouched 20% fare discount..

20% Off All Destinations

Booking Period: 15 February 2016 – 21 February 2016
Travel Period: 16 February 2016 – 30 June 2016


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

bharathi039 said:


> Could help someone who hasn't booked their flights yet..! AirAsia annouched 20% fare discount..
> 
> 20% Off All Destinations
> 
> ...


Yea.. Air Asia gives good discount but only disadvantage is "Baggage weight"
The layover time at Kaulalumpur is ~7-8 hours 

I am checking for flights that has less layover time as I want to reduce my travel journey due to my kid who's 4 months old. As far as now "Thai" is offering less on this "faster" category followed by Malaysia Airlines where both of these airways have only 2-3 hrs layover time


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Melbourne group!!

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

Sydney group
Adding my details too. Arriving in Sydney on 13th Mar.

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm reaching Sydney on 13th Mar, I have booked initial accommodation for one week on AirBnB, but yet to find accommodation for next 1-2 months. If anyone is traveling around that time, maybe we can pool in, share and look for an accommodation for initial 1-2 months.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

abhi_2361 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm reaching Sydney on 13th Mar, I have booked initial accommodation for one week on AirBnB, but yet to find accommodation for next 1-2 months. If anyone is traveling around that time, maybe we can pool in, share and look for an accommodation for initial 1-2 months.


Hi Abhi
May I know how much its costing you for 1 week stay in Sydney?

Just want to know. I am moving to Melbourne with my family on 10 Mar 2016 to activate my visa and returning back. I got a short term accommodation from one of my friend


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I had a query regarding the salary in Aus. I have a 10+ years experience in IT in both technical, business roles. What sort of salary should I be negotiating and what all components should I keep in mind while doing that?
Any extra information on salary structure, components would be great help.

Thanks!


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> abhi_2361 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I'm reaching Sydney on 13th Mar, I have booked initial accommodation for one week on AirBnB, but yet to find accommodation for next 1-2 months. If anyone is traveling around that time, maybe we can pool in, share and look for an accommodation for initial 1-2 months.
> ...


Costed me around 250$ for 1 week.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

abhi_2361 said:


> Costed me around 250$ for 1 week.


That's pretty good...even in a backpacker sharing rooms per night is not less than 30$.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Ktoda said:


> Yea.. Air Asia gives good discount but only disadvantage is "Baggage weight"
> The layover time at Kaulalumpur is ~7-8 hours
> 
> I am checking for flights that has less layover time as I want to reduce my travel journey due to my kid who's 4 months old. As far as now "Thai" is offering less on this "faster" category followed by Malaysia Airlines where both of these airways have only 2-3 hrs layover time


You can check Qantas as well...a bit more than Thai but with 40kg baggage allowance and I got layover of around 2hrs in Singapore.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

abhi_2361 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a query regarding the salary in Aus. I have a 10+ years experience in IT in both technical, business roles. What sort of salary should I be negotiating and what all components should I keep in mind while doing that?
> Any extra information on salary structure, components would be great help.
> ...


Forget the years of experience. To start with anything around 100K+/- Super is very good.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Updating my details re travel plans further. Arriving in Sydney on 04 July


abhi_2361 said:


> Sydney group
> 
> 
> Sydney
> ...


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> abhi_2361 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Thanks rameshkd. I'm supposing super means superannuation. How does it work exactly?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

abhi_2361 said:


> Thanks rameshkd. I'm supposing super means superannuation. How does it work exactly?


Super is similar to PF in India, each employer must pay 9 (i think now it's 9.5%) of your base pay(i.e CTC) to your super fund. There are various ways to manage the fund, you can choose which fund you want your super in. Once you retire or leave the country permanently you'll be eligible to withdraw the same.
A 100K salary with super would mean 92K base salary i.e around 2.6K fortnightly. 
I know a few people with about 10yrs exp getting with this salary unless you work in a niche technology


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> abhi_2361 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks rameshkd. I'm supposing super means superannuation. How does it work exactly?
> ...


Ok.. Thanks a lot !


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Updated my details (Exact Dates) | Melbourne*

*Sydney
=======*
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016 - tickets booked Qantas 03July
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep


*Melbourne
=========*
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
*Jeeten#80 | 06th May 2016*
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently


*Brisbane
========*
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016


*Adelaide
=======*
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016


*Perth
=====*
Jamd -- May


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Sydney
> =======*
> Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
> rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
> ...



intend to fly to Sydney (Sep/Oct 2016), insha'Allah..


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Jeeten#80

Looks like we will be traveling same day to Melbourne. You were one of those guys who helped me a lot in the process. I am happy for your grant & wish you all the best of luck. Thank you million times for all the help & information you shared & continue to share with everyone in this forum.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

*Subscribing*

Hi Guys,

I am thinking to plan my travel in the month of May. Dates not finalized, but mostly will land in Melbourne.

I have one question, PR(189) is valid for 5 years from Visa Grant Date. So what is the process after 5 years? any idea?


----------



## acars (Oct 23, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am thinking to plan my travel in the month of May. Dates not finalized, but mostly will land in Melbourne.
> 
> I have one question, PR(189) is valid for 5 years from Visa Grant Date. So what is the process after 5 years? any idea?


Your PR is valid indefinitely, which means you can live in the country indefinitely. The relevance of 5 years is that in the first 5 years, one can travel in/out of country as many number of times. After 5 years, to travel in the country, you need a resident return visa (RRV). I think you get RRV's for 5 year periods...though am not really sure about this one! Hope it answers your query.


----------



## pradv (Feb 18, 2016)

Adding my details under Adelaide

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016


Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/QUOTE]

--------
ICT Security Specialist
ACS Assessment - 24th Apr 2014
IELTS - 5th Apr 2014Overall Score - 7.5
Applied for 190 in Victoria - Rejected -8th June 2014
Applied again for 190 in Victoria - Rejected - 15th May 2015
Applied online for South Australia - June 2015
Got Visa Invitation Letter - Aug 2015
Filed details - Oct 2015
Medicals - Nov 2015
PCC completion - Jan 2016
Grant - Feb 2016


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

karthikr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am thinking to plan my travel in the month of May. Dates not finalized, but mostly will land in Melbourne.
> 
> I have one question, PR(189) is valid for 5 years from Visa Grant Date. So what is the process after 5 years? any idea?


After first four years of your stay you become eligible for Australian Citizenship. You may apply and become citizen.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

karthikr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am thinking to plan my travel in the month of May. Dates not finalized, but mostly will land in Melbourne.
> 
> I have one question, PR(189) is valid for 5 years from Visa Grant Date. So what is the process after 5 years? any idea?


In these 05 years you can have multiple entries/exits to/from Aus. And post 05 years if you are still not a citizen you need an RRV. If you stay atleast 02 years in AUS in these 05 years then its renewed for another 05 yrs but if less than 02 years than its renewed only on an annual basis depending on the terms attached.

For further information you can refer to AUS Govt immigration site.


----------



## Shivamm (Nov 8, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Sydney
> =======*
> Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
> rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
> ...


Hi,
I am flying on 20th Apr'16 to Melbourne via Airasia. Tickets already booked. Ping me if anybody wants to get along.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

abhi_2361 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm reaching Sydney on 13th Mar, I have booked initial accommodation for one week on AirBnB, but yet to find accommodation for next 1-2 months. If anyone is traveling around that time, maybe we can pool in, share and look for an accommodation for initial 1-2 months.


can you pls share where you booked exactly..its really good rate.


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> abhi_2361 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I'm reaching Sydney on 13th Mar, I have booked initial accommodation for one week on AirBnB, but yet to find accommodation for next 1-2 months. If anyone is traveling around that time, maybe we can pool in, share and look for an accommodation for initial 1-2 months.
> ...


Booked it at AirBnB, the host was giving a 14% discount on 7 nights booking


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhi_2361 said:


> Booked it at AirBnB, the host was giving a 14% discount on 7 nights booking


There is am option of getting some 30 bucks off too


----------



## abhi_2361 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, I needed to know how the independent consulting works in Australia. What are the prerequisites? How the invoice is raised and also how the taxes are paid if you're working as an independent consultant? If anyone has any idea, please do drop in your thoughts. Thanks !


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

Adding myself for Adelaide

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
*Speedbird- April 2016*
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016


Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/QUOTE]


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

abhi_2361 said:


> Hi everyone, I needed to know how the independent consulting works in Australia. What are the prerequisites? How the invoice is raised and also how the taxes are paid if you're working as an independent consultant? If anyone has any idea, please do drop in your thoughts. Thanks !



One way is you can have an ABN ( like a TAN in India etc) You can raise invoices agains PO's using the same and include relevant GST Thanks OB


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> There is am option of getting some 30 bucks off too


any coupon for this?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> any coupon for this?


I will watsapp u


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Mates,

Any whatsapp group for ppl going to Melbourne?? If yes, please let me know so that i can PM my number.

Cheers...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Mates,
> 
> Any whatsapp group for ppl going to Melbourne?? If yes, please let me know so that i can PM my number.
> 
> Cheers...


Yea me too. Booked airasia tickets for 17 april from hyderabad


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

Would Like to join this whatsapp group as planning to move Sydney by End of June 2016.
Let me know how to proceed?


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

Adding my details for Sydney.

Originally Posted by Jeeten#80 View Post
Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
gecashish -- June End
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016 - tickets booked Qantas 03July
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

*whatsapp group*



karthikr said:


> Mates,
> 
> Any whatsapp group for ppl going to Melbourne?? If yes, please let me know so that i can PM my number.
> 
> Cheers...


Hi Karthik,

PM me your number.I will add you to the group.

Regards,
Mallikarjun


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

If someone is looking for a temp accommodation, try Airbnb. Here is the link you can use to get 28AUD off when you book:
www.airbnb.com/c/iraheem?s=8


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Very good link: http://sydney.edu.au/careers/finding_jobs/australian_job_search_websites.shtml


----------



## shre.sunaust (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi,
Have applied for 189 visa, Hope it will be finalized by April 2016. I am planning to move to Melbourne in the month of September.
I am looking for accommodation for three moths, After which planning to bring my family.
Can you please help me out as to which areas should i target for my search and which to avoid? My budget for accommodation is around a $1000 per month. Any help in this regard would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Hi friends, I have created whatsapp group for expats moving or moved to Adelaide, PM me so that we can settle easily.


----------



## preetham19 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Job in Australia*

Hi All,

Congrats to all who are going to Australia. Can we get job by attending interviews from India? How do people normally get a job? Do they attend from India or do we need to go to Australia to get jobs? How are the job opportunities for Software Engineers(Java/J2EE)


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

preetham19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who are going to Australia. Can we get job by attending interviews from India? How do people normally get a job? Do they attend from India or do we need to go to Australia to get jobs? How are the job opportunities for Software Engineers(Java/J2EE)


99% they wish your physical appearance for interviews unless you have luck somewhere, you can get job from India but very very rare


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

preetham19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who are going to Australia. Can we get job by attending interviews from India? How do people normally get a job? Do they attend from India or do we need to go to Australia to get jobs? How are the job opportunities for Software Engineers(Java/J2EE)


As mentioned by Ktoda, chances of getting a job in Australia while you are in India is almost zero. A lucky few may get it. You need to be physically present to even get an interview call. 

Guys who are already in Australia are struggling to get interview calls, so you can imagine.


----------



## stigmatized (Jul 29, 2015)

I want to get added to Sydney whatsapp group as I am moving next month. How can I pm you?



mallikarjunbattala said:


> karthikr said:
> 
> 
> > Mates,
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

stigmatized said:


> I want to get added to Sydney whatsapp group as I am moving next month. How can I pm you?


Sydney is me  pm me! Me!) me!)))


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Andrew,

I sent my no to you through PM, please add me to the group.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

nvictorsamuel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my grant yesterday. I am planning to travel to Melbourne. Need to know which flight is good and the to-do things and preparation for the immigration. I will be travelling with my wife and daughter.


Hi @nvictorsamuel, what's your timeline? Congratulations!


----------



## shjayant (Feb 18, 2016)

*Got Grant... What Next?*

Hi All, 

This forum came to me very lately almost after i filed my application and uploaded all docs. However, it has been very helpful to me to clear the trauma of waiting period. I got my grant today and what next steps i need to follow if someone could clear me. 

My Timeline goes below:

24 May 2015 - ACS Applied - 261313 (Software Engineer) 60 points
IELTS (L8.5, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5 - O8.0)
29 May 2015 - +ve Skill Assessment ACS
EOI - 29 May 2015
Invited - 4 Dec 2015
Visa Lodged - 7 Jan 2016
CO Contact - 19 Jan 2016 (asked Medical, PCC and Form 80)
Medical - 21 Jan, cleared 24 Jan
PCC - 24 Jan
Requested Docs Uploaded - 27th Jan
Grant - 25th Feb 2016 
IED - 24 Jan 2017


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

shjayant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum came to me very lately almost after i filed my application and uploaded all docs. However, it has been very helpful to me to clear the trauma of waiting period. I got my grant today and what next steps i need to follow if someone could clear me.
> 
> ...


Hi! Congratulations!! 489 visa?


----------



## shjayant (Feb 18, 2016)

downunder15 said:


> Hi! Congratulations!! 489 visa?


nope... 189


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Check this...... might be of some use.....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ve.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/844473?page=1





shjayant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum came to me very lately almost after i filed my application and uploaded all docs. However, it has been very helpful to me to clear the trauma of waiting period. I got my grant today and what next steps i need to follow if someone could clear me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all,

Subscribing to the thread.

I am travelling to Adelaide next week. March first week from Bangalore.
I have relatives there , hence initial plan to go to Adelaide. Planning to stay for a month or so and then move to other city based on job opportunities.
Please help for any initial settlements and any documents to carry for travel.
If possible can add me in any whatsapp group. Sydney/Adelaide.
Any pointers for accommodation /job search as I will be travelling alone.
So far I know below three task to be done once I land in a week or so:
To open a bank account
Medicare
Centrelink

Any help or guidance is highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot.
Manpreet 



Speedbird said:


> Adding myself for Adelaide
> 
> Sydney
> =======
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Subscribing to the thread.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hi,
I myself will land in Sydney next week.
For bank account, you can open it online before you depart. 
Check the Big 4 Oz banks for migrant banking. 
For Medicare, I heard you can also do it online although I haven't tried it myself. 
I prefer to do it in person after I arrive there.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Ppl, 

Is it a good time to move to Sydney in November this year? And who should I talk to for adding my name in what's app Sydney group? 

Thanks
LR


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Ppl,
> 
> Is it a good time to move to Sydney in November this year? And who should I talk to for adding my name in what's app Sydney group?
> 
> ...


Please PM your number to Andrey108x, he will add your number


----------



## nagarajbm (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear All,

This is my first post in this forum, as I reached this stage after successfully clearing all the initial hurdles. 

Recently I have received my visa grant (189) along with my spouse and kid. I am planning to move to Sydney this year probably by August
with my spouse and kid. But my family will return back immediately just after first visit.

currently I am working in IT domain as software engineer having 10 yrs of experience and not yet 
resigned my current job as my traveling time is bit far (probably Aug-2016).

I am planning to search job from India itself by all the possible way. But not sure how diffculty
to get Job from here. I am really bit concerned about leaving current job and searching job in Australia.
This is really challenging task and lot of courage/confidence is required.

I would request if anybody travelling to Australi in this year, feel free to contact me through personal
message. probably we can form WhatsApp group and keep in touch. Team work is more effective 
and success than individual work.

I have experience in Automation, testing, programming skills Domains: web applications, desktop applications, storage domain testing

Thanks,
Nagaraj


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Yograj said:


> Please PM your number to Andrey108x, he will add your number


Can you tell me the exact user name?

I got this message!

_The following users were not found:
Andrey108x_


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lord Raven said:


> Can you tell me the exact user name? I got this message! The following users were not found: Andrey108x


Hi its me


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

nagarajbm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum, as I reached this stage after successfully clearing all the initial hurdles.
> 
> ...


Unless you have the skills that are not already with the thousands and hundred thousands of immigrants in Australia landing a job from overseas aint that easy. Even when you come here... the negotiations on the rate and salary will be another opener because just to enter the market the migrants are stooping way below the market rate that is leading to not being selected in initial round by selectors .


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi,
Pls can I be added to the Adelaide wats app group. Our grants came yest. 

Planning to move by June 2016

Regs
Amy


----------



## sameerb (Dec 20, 2015)

Guys,

Can anyone guide me with respect to following queries;

1) How long does it take to complete all required documentation after reaching Australia i.e Resident card, bank account and med insurance stuff etc?

2) If after getting all documentation done we want to return to our home country (temporarily) to settle some unfinished business, what is the correct procedure to do so. I mean Do we have to inform someone about this?


Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hi its me


Hi Andrey,
I've sent you a PM. Can you plz add me to the whatsapp group plz


----------



## choudaryknm (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ALL, My mother in law is planning to travel from Hyderabad to Melbourne after March 10, 2016. As this is the first time, we are hoping some one could accompany her.If any one travelling to Melbourne from Hyderabad after March 10, please PM me with your mobile and I will get in touch with you. Thanks, Mallikarjun


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

sameerberlas said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone guide me with respect to following queries;
> 
> ...


1. 1 day
2. No


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Dear Mate,
It is very tough to decide according to your job availability but I appreciate if happen so. Please make a plan at least 6 month to get a job within this period. So bring money as much as you can. Every state has the same opportunity to work. NSW is good for work in terms of availability but the living expense high as well. 
Cheers!


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Dear Mate,
> It is very tough to decide according to your job availability but I appreciate if happen so. Please make a plan at least 6 month to get a job within this period. So bring money as much as you can. Every state has the same opportunity to work. NSW is good for work in terms of availability but the living expense high as well.
> Cheers!


Hi Tahanpaa,

how are you?

Its mehul here..

How is life out there?

I got invitation from NSW finally.

be in touch


----------



## sameerb (Dec 20, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> 1. 1 day
> 2. No


Thankyou for your answer. One more query I have, I hope you can answer.

I have received a grant as a single applicant. If I get married now before my initial entry, do u know what I have to provide to DIBP other than form1033 to update them about my change in circumstances (Still will be coming alone)

I just want to confirm whether there will be any hassle to provide medical/PCC/IELTS for the wife (who became wife after GRANT) even she isn't traveling with me to Australia.


Regards,
Sameer


----------



## margin_call (Dec 20, 2011)

i am moving to Sydney on 15 July 2016lane:.. Add me to the list as well


----------



## pravs42187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to travel to Sydney on 2nd May. Have to start looking for accommodation.Can anyone please let me know if any studio apartment will be available within 1000 to 1500 A$ per month in cbd. Also, for those if we want to book, can we do it from here India? Do I have to pay something in advance if I want to book now?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Patriot said:


> Hi rameshkd,
> Would you pls tell me whrere to start with the bank account, which bank is better to use? Here are few questions and I would be appreciated any help from you.
> 1- Which bank is better to open an account in?
> 2- Can I open an account and transfer money before I travel to Au?
> ...


1. NAB & Westpac are considered good. You can check ANZ & CB as well. Just make sure to compare the service charges. Few of these banks, waive of the service charges when you've done the minimum transaction as mentioned by them.

2. Yes but I would ask you to do some research. Like what is the exchange rate you get for an international transfer. In my case, I brought 5000AUD with me. I was getting a good rate for Forex card, similar rate for IMT but there was a $20-25 remittance charge. I opted for Forex card, came here withdrew all the money in three transactions and paid only $6 for ATM charges.

3.I brought dry fruits and some ready to eat food(the dals & pulao) just enough for 2-3 meals. I declared them and was not even asked to open my bags. Same with medicines, bring them but with prescriptions. Don't forget to declare. 
In the past, I've even brought Indian sweets, but declared them.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

pravs42187 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to travel to Sydney on 2nd May. Have to start looking for accommodation.Can anyone please let me know if any studio apartment will be available within 1000 to 1500 A$ per month in cbd. Also, for those if we want to book, can we do it from here India? Do I have to pay something in advance if I want to book now?


You can't sign a lease in Australia without inspecting a property. Airbnb is your best option for now.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

pravs42187 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to travel to Sydney on 2nd May. Have to start looking for accommodation.Can anyone please let me know if any studio apartment will be available within 1000 to 1500 A$ per month in cbd. Also, for those if we want to book, can we do it from here India? Do I have to pay something in advance if I want to book now?


The rent is quite expensive in Sydney. If you coming alone may be it possible but tough to get near CBD. If you come with your family a normal house rent might be minimum $450-$500 excluding utility bill. So for a very normal house you have budget at least $2300-$2500 per month only for rent.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> The rent is quite expensive in Sydney. If you coming alone may be it possible but tough to get near CBD. If you come with your family a normal house rent might be minimum $450-$500 excluding utility bill. So for a very normal house you have budget at least $2300-$2500 per month only for rent.


That's really big cost for newcomers! Do they have cheaper accommodation if we wish to save money for first few months? How about Brisbane or Perth? Where will it be less challanging for bigginers? Your timeline says landed in Brisbane, so are you in Sydney or Brisbane?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

rameshkd said:


> 1. NAB & Westpac are considered good. You can check ANZ & CB as well. Just make sure to compare the service charges. Few of these banks, waive of the service charges when you've done the minimum transaction as mentioned by them.
> 
> 2. Yes but I would ask you to do some research. Like what is the exchange rate you get for an international transfer. In my case, I brought 5000AUD with me. I was getting a good rate for Forex card, similar rate for IMT but there was a $20-25 remittance charge. I opted for Forex card, came here withdrew all the money in three transactions and paid only $6 for ATM charges.
> 
> ...


Thx a lot for your reply rameshkd. I found the NAB with no service fees for the account while the Wespac has 5$ fee after 12 months. I need to check the other as well.


----------



## au2016 (Nov 18, 2015)

Adding to Melbourne

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016


Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/QUOTE]


----------



## PurnendDash (Feb 18, 2016)

au2016 said:


> adding to melbourne
> 
> sydney
> =======
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
Please add my name also in this list 11th May melbourne or brisbane


----------



## Wanderlust.. (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I had a quick query for those of us who are already well settled in Australia/ have landed in Aus. 

My husband was fortunate enough to get an internal transfer to Sydney from a Banking firm he worked for in Bangalore. He will be joining as an Associate (Operations Project Manager) and has close to 5 years experience with the same firm (joined as a fresher post MBA). He is being offered a compensation package of 85k + super. Is this a fair package considering he was earning 16 L in India ?? 

In any case, we are super excited to have gotten this opportunity. That's at least one of us settled with a job and desired profile  

Just FYI - his having a PR really helped him securing the job ( he was the secondary applicant - his skill wasn't even on the CSOL :eyebrows: ). Firms in Australia do value PR's a lot. I would urge all of you to reach out to your current organisations and speak to HR/ Manager counterparts in Australia (if there is a presence there) , you never know when something clicks!!

Wish all of you lots of luck looking for jobs in Aus!! Cheers!!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Wanderlust.. said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had a quick query for those of us who are already well settled in Australia/ have landed in Aus.
> 
> ...


19k would be the tax, but still quite heck of a promotion. Congrats! 

Lucky that he's transferred and doesnt have to hunt for a job.


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

*Just a quick question*

I have received grant letters today morning, but my IMMI status is still assessment in progress, is it normal or worrying??


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sipoflifein said:


> I have received grant letters today morning, but my IMMI status is still assessment in progress, is it normal or worrying??


Congratulations on your grant.

Try to login in new browser to check  and I think you no longer required to login in IMMI account as you already got your grant mate. 

Cheers


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Congratulations on your grant.
> 
> Try to login in new browser to check  and I think you no longer required to login in IMMI account as you already got your grant mate.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, yes I did login to new account, even my agent also tried, he was surprised to see grants before status change. Lastly he said they may ask few documents very less chance though,before status update. Strange !!


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016


Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


Have added me in the list, by the way do we have a WA group for Sydney gang?


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May

Have added me in the list, by the way do we have a WA group for Sydney gang?


----------



## KATANDMAN (Dec 21, 2015)

hey everyone..
I will be travelling to melbourne in march from mumbai and i am travelling alone with two kids,,, i would really appreciate some info on whether i can carry some food for the kids while travelling . will i be put in quarentine for that and where will they stop me?... in mumbai?, bangkok or in melbourne?please do help me cz my kids are fussy eaters... and i want to carry some snacks with me


----------



## nvictorsamuel (Feb 11, 2016)

Me and my family are planning to go to Melbourne in July 2016. Any one else travelling in July?


----------



## yogeshrey (Jul 7, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Hi its me


Hi Andrey... I m not getting option to pm u. Could u help me added to whtsapp sydney grp..m landing in first week of april.


----------



## RHB (Feb 11, 2016)

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


Have added my self in Adelaide


----------



## onefoothurdle (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for everyone on this forum, I also got my 189 PR visa, I have been in software for a long time mostly in .net and a bit on java, based on the job situation in Australia and the fact that the salaries dont seem to be so good, Anyone thought of doing a business? I know its risky and will require some investment and it is risky also as we are new there without much contacts. Please feel free to send a private message


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello friends,

Is there any to do list (before migrating) is available here? Like closing credit cards, informing banks etc?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

sipoflifein said:


> Thanks, yes I did login to new account, even my agent also tried, he was surprised to see grants before status change. Lastly he said they may ask few documents very less chance though,before status update. Strange !!


What your agent told you is not correct ( Most of the agents are jerks, they give a vague answer to the questions they do not know)

It's a software glitch which was experienced by many folks who got grant in last week.
Hopefully, it is resolved now.


----------



## sipoflifein (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes it was a software glitch, my status changed after 3 hours

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanju1304 (May 27, 2014)

Hello Aus Movers , 

Adding my name in the Sydney moving list.. 

=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence


Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May



Who can add me to the whatsup group ?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vasrsam (Dec 17, 2015)

Adding to Adelaide


au2016 said:


> Adding to Melbourne
> 
> Sydney
> =======
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

finalllllly i will subscribe to this thread after the grant


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

adding my name to SYDNEY


Adding my name in the Sydney moving list..

=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## abhionnet (Aug 10, 2015)

Adding abhionnet to Sydney list.

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/QUOTE]


----------



## melgibaly (Mar 5, 2016)

In shaa Allah, I'll be moving and will arrive Melbourne on May 1st. 2016.
I'm now trying to catch any interviews in the field of Electrical engineering design field.

The accommodation also I'm trying to fetch...
First will be moving alone, then my family in shaa Allah will follow, hopefully after adjusting the settlement.


----------



## rsguttedar (Mar 6, 2016)

abhionnet said:


> Adding abhionnet to Sydney list.
> 
> Sydney
> =======
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Added my name to Sydney List


----------



## sameerb (Dec 20, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> finalllllly i will subscribe to this thread after the grant


Mabroook! alf Mabrook :eyebrows:


----------



## rsguttedar (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I hold an Australian PR. I am going to Sydney to search for job in May, 2016.
I am looking for a room-mate or a shared room.
Please respond if anybody is also in the same plan.

Thanks,
Rakesh


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Guys, 

can some one suggest any cheaper flights from bangalore to brisbane? any suggestions ?


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi @rj2309 , did you apply your visa with a help of an agent or self apply? Cheers and Good luck.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Joining the Melbourne list 

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone
Me and my partner have been granted PR on 23rd Feb,2016. We are planning to move to Sydney around July/August 2016.
Could someone please let me know the average expense for 2 people per month in case we rent a 1bhk apartment in sydney.
Are there options available in the range of $300 per week for 1 bhk apartments?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone Me and my partner have been granted PR on 23rd Feb,2016. We are planning to move to Sydney around July/August 2016. Could someone please let me know the average expense for 2 people per month in case we rent a 1bhk apartment in sydney. Are there options available in the range of $300 per week for 1 bhk apartments?


There are some areas, check realestate.com.au


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Andy.
I did check realestate.com.au and domain.com.au.
Just wanted to have an overview of average monthly expense for 2 people in case we rent out 1bhk for around 300$ per week in sydney.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

rj2309 said:


> Guys,
> 
> can some one suggest any cheaper flights from bangalore to brisbane? any suggestions ?


AirAsia is the only flight offers low prices.
But sometimes Malaysia & Thai offers good discount rates.
New Airlines called * Malindo * too offer fair price to AUS but don't know it operates to Brisbane


----------



## nitingandhi11 (Nov 14, 2015)

check tiger airways too , it flies from few locations from india


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

sameerberlas said:


> Mabroook! alf Mabrook :eyebrows:


thankssss sameer


----------



## yogeshrey (Jul 7, 2014)

*adding to Sydney list*

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

With God's grace and Parent's blessings, we(Myself,wife and 2 kids) received the grant today.

I am so happy and feeling excited and relexed as well that this 18 month long journey reached it's destination today.After 2 unsuccessful attempt for IELTS(Writing 6.5 both times), PTE came as an angel for me.My Timelines are as below..

I really have no words to say thank you all and especially to expat forum.

It is loaded with lots of practical and detailed information and never felt that there is any need at all to hire migration agent.

At the same time, I wish good luck and best wishes to you all who are waiting for the grant. Celebration Time will come for everyone and it's just a matter of time.

Today is my turn to celebrate..

First thought for Migration - Aug 2014
All the necessary information collected and Ielts preparation by Nov 2014
First Ielts Attempt - DEC 2014(8.5/7.5/7/6.5RSLW)
Second Ielts Attempt - APR 2015(8/7/7/6.5RSLW)
Started preparation for PTE - Aug 2015
Appeared in PTE - OCT 2015(72/74/71/75RLSW) - Finally Cleared

ACS Applied - NOV 2015
ACS Report Positive - NOV 2015

EOI Applied for ICT BA with 65 points - NOV 2015
Invited on - JAN 2016

Visa Applied - JAN 2016
Granted - MAR 2016


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

*Adding to Melb list.*

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
*sandipgp ----12-Mar-2016 (Malaysian Airlines - Short validation trip for 2-4 weeks.) *
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Poor jamd he is the only one to perth


----------



## MohitNandwani (Mar 19, 2015)

*Adding to MEL List*

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
sandipgp ----12-Mar-2016 (Malaysian Airlines - Short validation trip for 2-4 weeks.) 
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Mohit ----- 20April (Booked flight via jet)
Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


Please add me if there is any Whats app group .


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Adding to Sydney List

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ashwin - July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
sandipgp ----12-Mar-2016 (Malaysian Airlines - Short validation trip for 2-4 weeks.) 
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Mohit ----- 20April (Booked flight via jet)
Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You can pm me for sydney watsapp group


----------



## wajahatj (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Guys
I will be visiting Melbourne by the end of this month, flights have been booked through Etihad Airways. It will be a short trip of two weeks to validate the PR. I have booked a room in best western for 3 days and for the rest of the days have booked an apartment through air bnb in st Kilda, booked a car as well from Bargain car rentals. I have some questions hopefully will get answered.(did I mention that we are a family of 3, wife and 3 year old son)
-As I will be renting out do I still need to buy MYki?Is it available at melbourne airport?
-Which network operator should I choose as I am planning to have a road trip on Great Ocean Road?(if the office is at the airport it will be great)
-During this short trip can I register with centerlink/Medicare, and can I open an account?
-Any other advice will be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

yogeshrey said:


> Sydney
> =======
> Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
> rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
> ...





is this a permanent move or just to validate the PR?


----------



## AusEducated (Oct 8, 2015)

Adding to Melbourne List

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ashwin - July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
sandipgp ----12-Mar-2016 (Malaysian Airlines - Short validation trip for 2-4 weeks.)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
AusEducate --- 21-Mar-2016 (Singapore Airlines) (Reaching 6:15PM Looking for Taxi Share to Glen Waverly)
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Mohit ----- 20April (Booked flight via jet)
Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

I see nobody goes to Canberra

Any reason?

How good is Canberra as a city in terms of living/job or as compared to Adelaide n Perth.

I'm not comparing it to Sydney/Melbourne.


----------



## yogeshrey (Jul 7, 2014)

Naveen2015 said:


> is this a permanent move or just to validate the PR?


Its permanent Naveen.


----------



## rsguttedar (Mar 6, 2016)

Updated my details in Sydney list

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/quote]


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Updated my details in Sydney list

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)
itsmejai -- June 8th 2016 (from chennai - AirAsia. Will stay with relatives)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Added myself.


Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)
itsmejai -- June 8th 2016 (from chennai - AirAsia. Will stay with relatives)
mah -- July 3rd week

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm flying in April to Melbourne to live permanently.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

Traveling on 26th march for 15 days ...

Anyone flying to Sydney .. please inbox for room sharing.


Thanks


----------



## pravs42187 (Oct 24, 2015)

I am planning to travel to Sydney on 2nd of May'16 with my wife. So far have n't been lucky in scoring a job from here in India, most likely may have to continue searching from Sydney.Considering the probability of such circumstance, I am looking for some cheaper accommodation, may be a single room flat or a studio apartment between 300-400$/pw till I get through some job.I am NOT looking for shared accommodations. Have got couple of questions:

1. Is there a possibility of finding such flats with that range in Sydney CBD?
2. Can we book flats on-line from here in India? Or those flats are only booked after physically inspecting and applying application for it?
3. Do I need to pay some initial advance while booking?
4. airbnb.com.au - Can we book such flats through this website or it's just we can only book for some temporary stay, say 1-2 weeks? 
5. If not in CBD, which suburb should I look for in terms of safety and security, not far from CBD, easily available transport?

I would really appreciate, if someone please share his/her experience and suggestion on these.

Thanks


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

pravs42187 said:


> I am planning to travel to Sydney on 2nd of May'16 with my wife. So far have n't been lucky in scoring a job from here in India, most likely may have to continue searching from Sydney.Considering the probability of such circumstance, I am looking for some cheaper accommodation, may be a single room flat or a studio apartment between 300-400$/pw till I get through some job.I am NOT looking for shared accommodations. Have got couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a possibility of finding such flats with that range in Sydney CBD?
> 2. Can we book flats on-line from here in India? Or those flats are only booked after physically inspecting and applying application for it?
> ...


1. Getting an apartment at 300-400 in CBD is difficult, please check on real estate.com.au or domain.com.au
2. You need to visit open house and submit an application for flat, I don't think you can book an apartment from overseas.
3. Yes, usually it's 4 weeks rent. 
4. Airbnb works for shorter duration of stay, long term lease (6 months +) wouldn't be available on airbnb, even if it is present, it would be expensive option then normal renting.
5. Many affordable suburbs are well connected (trains) within 25 kms ( ~30 minutes train) radious, like strathfield, homebush,epping and Western suburbs.


----------



## sujaysan (May 21, 2015)

*Melbourne- Jet airways*

I am moving to Melbourne this month end with my wife permanently. I have booked jet airways and they have been quite a pain. They agreed to give additional 10 kg allowance as I am migrating on jet airways ticket only from Mumbai until Singapore as Jet operates this flight and asked me to talk to their airline partner Qantas for Singapore to Melbourne leg. I spoke with Qantas and they were clueless about any such case and mentioned if I have single ticket from Jet until Melbourne my bags would directly be checked in until last destination. Now talking to Jet again they mentioned if I claim for the additional luggage allowance my baggage will be sent only until Singapore where I will have to claim it in Singapore and check in again. With only 1.30 hrs of transfer time its not going to be possible. Has anyone booked Jet airways or travelled recently with one way ticket with extra baggage allowance via Singapore? Please share your experience.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

sujaysan said:


> I am moving to Melbourne this month end with my wife permanently. I have booked jet airways and they have been quite a pain. They agreed to give additional 10 kg allowance as I am migrating on jet airways ticket only from Mumbai until Singapore as Jet operates this flight and asked me to talk to their airline partner Qantas for Singapore to Melbourne leg. I spoke with Qantas and they were clueless about any such case and mentioned if I have single ticket from Jet until Melbourne my bags would directly be checked in until last destination. Now talking to Jet again they mentioned if I claim for the additional luggage allowance my baggage will be sent only until Singapore where I will have to claim it in Singapore and check in again. With only 1.30 hrs of transfer time its not going to be possible. Has anyone booked Jet airways or travelled recently with one way ticket with extra baggage allowance via Singapore? Please share your experience.


I guess that's the routine thing single check-in until last destination....I have booked my tickets with Jet-Qantas for Sydney for 03 July. I assume you too must have got 40kg baggage allowance + 7kgs cabin for each person...so it would be 80kgs +14 kgs...isn't that enough?

Also can you pls tell me how much you paid for the ticket?

Cheers


----------



## sujaysan (May 21, 2015)

rrnarayan said:


> I guess that's the routine thing single check-in until last destination....I have booked my tickets with Jet-Qantas for Sydney for 03 July. I assume you too must have got 40kg baggage allowance + 7kgs cabin for each person...so it would be 80kgs +14 kgs...isn't that enough?
> 
> Also can you pls tell me how much you paid for the ticket?
> 
> Cheers


Well, that was also my assumption that it would be end- end check in but as per Jet airways call center its not true when you have been granted 40 KGs as travelling on PR! My ticket has 30KG check in mentioned and after calling Jet call center they were happy to increase the baggage by additional 10 KG for PR visa but then came the surprise. I was told that Jet can only give additional 10 kgs only until Singapore as Jet flies only until Singapore and I have to claim my baggage in Singapore and again check in and its upto Qantas's discretion to allow my additional baggage free or I may have to pay extra in Singapore. This is little weird as the ticket is single ticket until Melbourne, how does it matter which airlines Jet uses as their partner. If I carry only 30 kgs or if I pay Jet for additional 10 kgs @ INR 2237 per kg then my baggage goes end-end ! Looks like some stupid tactic by Jet to avoid carrying the extra baggage but any conversation with their call center ended up with saying this is their policy and they cant help. Better avoid Jet then if they want to harass and confuse the customers with such tricks.


----------



## rajatrk (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Guys. Happy to share with you'll that I have received my grant for Subclass 189 on 15th March 2016. The processing time was really quick so haven't really had the time to even think about which city. My gut feeling is Melbourne. Yet to do my research and find out more. 

If there any Civil engineers in the house, give me a shout out. 

Cheers!!


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

rajatrk said:


> Hi Guys. Happy to share with you'll that I have received my grant for Subclass 189 on 15th March 2016. The processing time was really quick so haven't really had the time to even think about which city. My gut feeling is Melbourne. Yet to do my research and find out more.
> 
> If there any Civil engineers in the house, give me a shout out.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations, @rajatrk!  Civil Engr here as well. We have yet to receive our grant for 489 visa. What's your timeline btw and CO. Cheers.


----------



## rajatrk (Oct 27, 2014)

*Timeline*



downunder15 said:


> Congratulations, @rajatrk!  Civil Engr here as well. We have yet to receive our grant for 489 visa. What's your timeline btw and CO. Cheers.


This was my timeline

IELTS (Overall 7.5) :13-May-2015
Engineers Australia Application	:25-Jul-15
Engineers Australia outcome	:01-Oct-15
Pearson Test :23-Jan-16
Pearson Results	(Overall: 86) :24-Jan-16
EOI Application (189) :27-Jan-16
EOI Outcome (70 points) :01-Feb-16
PCC (India) :19-Feb-16
Invite Application (189) :25-Feb-16
Medicals :27-Feb-16
Medical upload :01-Mar-16
Visa Grant :15-Mar-16
Travel Date :YTD


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

sujaysan said:


> Well, that was also my assumption that it would be end- end check in but as per Jet airways call center its not true when you have been granted 40 KGs as travelling on PR! My ticket has 30KG check in mentioned and after calling Jet call center they were happy to increase the baggage by additional 10 KG for PR visa but then came the surprise. I was told that Jet can only give additional 10 kgs only until Singapore as Jet flies only until Singapore and I have to claim my baggage in Singapore and again check in and its upto Qantas's discretion to allow my additional baggage free or I may have to pay extra in Singapore. This is little weird as the ticket is single ticket until Melbourne, how does it matter which airlines Jet uses as their partner. If I carry only 30 kgs or if I pay Jet for additional 10 kgs @ INR 2237 per kg then my baggage goes end-end ! Looks like some stupid tactic by Jet to avoid carrying the extra baggage but any conversation with their call center ended up with saying this is their policy and they cant help. Better avoid Jet then if they want to harass and confuse the customers with such tricks.


After I booked my tickets I called the Qantas helpdesk and they informed me that I have 40kg bagg allowance...Thanks for sharing this maybe I will check again with the Qantas team.


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

rrnarayan said:


> After I booked my tickets I called the Qantas helpdesk and they informed me that I have 40kg bagg allowance...Thanks for sharing this maybe I will check again with the Qantas team.


What reward level are you?

I contacted Qantas asking about additional baggage for emigration and they sent me the link to purchase additional baggage and said they don't offer additional for free.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Datolite said:


> What reward level are you?
> 
> I contacted Qantas asking about additional baggage for emigration and they sent me the link to purchase additional baggage and said they don't offer additional for free.


Reward level? for Qantas frequent flyer...?

I called up Qantas helpline today to reconfirm on the baggage thing....was confirmed that 40kg checkin +7 kgs cabin +1laptop all the way from Mumbai to Sydney. Pointed out sujayan's case and was informed that it could be if he has booked his tickets from Jet and not Qantas. Pls note that this is for free bagg allowance and not for the additional bagg allowance.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

rrnarayan said:


> Reward level? for Qantas frequent flyer...?
> 
> I called up Qantas helpline today to reconfirm on the baggage thing....was confirmed that 40kg checkin +7 kgs cabin +1laptop all the way from Mumbai to Sydney. Pointed out sujayan's case and was informed that it could be if he has booked his tickets from Jet and not Qantas. Pls note that this is for free bagg allowance and not for the additional bagg allowance.


Any reason for not choosing Air India? I guess they also offer 40Kgs free baggage and it is a non-stop flight from Delhi. Also it is a few thousands cheaper than Jet.


----------



## sujaysan (May 21, 2015)

Yes, mine is a Jet airways ticket.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I reached Sydney on 16th March by Singapore airlines from Hyderabad. 

Our main luggage was 85KGs when measured at home and cabin was 14Kg, so we prepared ourselves to remove some additional heavy items as extra oil and shampoo bottles in case the weight turned out to be same (85KGs) when checked at the airport. However luckily it showed 81Kgs and the officials let us go as it was our first trip to Australia and we were happy that we need not have to remove any of our packed items. 

Reached Singapore at 6.30 AM local time and had to go to Terminal 3 from Terminal 1 to catch the connecting flight. As the transit time was 3.5 hrs we had enough time to collect coupons of $40 each and redeem them before we boarded the flight to Sydney. Don't forget to try the Foot massage seats at Changi airport its too good, in 5mins the whole body gets relaxed.

Immigration forms were given at the Singapore airport before boarding the Sydney flight. Make sure to declare all the items correctly (medicines, food items, gold items, etc). We rushed to the Non-Australian/Non-New Zealand passport holders section at the airport and got the visa stamped. After collecting the main luggage the immigration form was checked and we were asked to go to the scan section as we carried some medicines, food items, etc that were declared. Our luggage was scanned once again and THAT'S IT!  we silently moved out of the airport recollecting the process to had to undergo to reach this place and hoping of a better life in this new land.

Make sure to declare items correctly in the immigration form. Incase you are caught carrying the items and not declaring them then you will have to pay a high price for it. 

Competed the TFS online, opened NAB account today and enquired of Medicare in these 2 days. Medicare however has to be done after 5 days of arrival to Australia as it takes time for the immigration details to be reflected in the Medicare database.

Further plans: Job hunt from Monday............. fingeresXcrossed


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Mithung said:


> Any reason for not choosing Air India? I guess they also offer 40Kgs free baggage and it is a non-stop flight from Delhi. Also it is a few thousands cheaper than Jet.


They are not reliable....I remember when Air India had started this operations within few days they had flights cancelled citing pilot reasons.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I reached Sydney on 16th March by Singapore airlines from Hyderabad.
> 
> ...


All the Best!

It would be great if you can start a thread and share your AUS experience (do post the link here if you do)

Cheers


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I reached Sydney on 16th March by Singapore airlines from Hyderabad.
> 
> ...


All the Best!

It would be great if you can start a thread and share your AUS experience (do post the link here if you do)

Cheers


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thankyou and ya sure.. I will take sometime and do it hopefully very soon..


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Updated my details in Adelaide list

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/quote]


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- End of April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Datolite - 28th April - Qantas

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May[/quote]


----------



## abhionnet (Aug 10, 2015)

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- 27th April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Datolite - 28th April - Qantas

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

I have recently got 190 visa for NSW. 
Now I want to visit Australia for activation only, can I land to Perth for very first time? Now I am in Singapore and tickets are at half price for Perth compare to Sydney. 
For permanent move to Sydney I am planning for somewhere in July or August. At this moment I just wish to visit once for one week to just activate my visa. 
Is there any requirement for first entry in nominated state only?
My visa grant letter does not say anything about this, still wish to double confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

van00 said:


> I have recently got 190 visa for NSW. Now I want to visit Australia for activation only, can I land to Perth for very first time? Now I am in Singapore and tickets are at half price for Perth compare to Sydney. For permanent move to Sydney I am planning for somewhere in July or August. At this moment I just wish to visit once for one week to just activate my visa. Is there any requirement for first entry in nominated state only? My visa grant letter does not say anything about this, still wish to double confirm. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Land anywhere. All good.


----------



## Amlan (Dec 3, 2015)

Subscribing...


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

Me too


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

abhionnet said:


> Sydney
> =======
> Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
> rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
> ...


Updated


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

updated my travel details 



abhionnet said:


> Sydney
> =======
> Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
> rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
> ...


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Originally Posted by abhionnet View Post
Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Ash36 -- April end
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- 27th April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Ashwin -- June 25 Cathy Pasific
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016(Perm move......Qantas - 03July...Yet to find accommodation)
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Datolite - 28th April - Qantas

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Updated..


Originally Posted by abhionnet View Post
Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- 27th April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Ash36 -- June 23 Air asia
Ashwin -- June 25 Cathy Pasific
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016(Perm move......Qantas - 03July...Yet to find accommodation)
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Datolite - 28th April - Qantas

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello friends,

My husband is travellingto Melbourne on April 7 from Bangalore. He is looking for a temporary accommodation to share . We are searching in flatmates.com.au and Gumtree too. If anybody knows/has any vacancy, please let us know.


----------



## shre.sunaust (Feb 18, 2016)

Updated..


Originally Posted by abhionnet View Post
Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- 27th April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Ash36 -- June 23 Air asia
Ashwin -- June 25 Cathy Pasific
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016(Perm move......Qantas - 03July...Yet to find accommodation)
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Datolite - 28th April - Qantas
shre.sunaust - 21 april ( singapore airlines) 

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## MohitNandwani (Mar 19, 2015)

*Updated*

Updated..


Originally Posted by abhionnet View Post
Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- 27th April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Ash36 -- June 23 Air asia
Ashwin -- June 25 Cathy Pasific
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016(Perm move......Qantas - 03July...Yet to find accommodation)
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Datolite - 28th April - Qantas
shre.sunaust - 21 april ( singapore airlines) 
Mohit - 20h April (Jet airways)
Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## icedrop9 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi All- Any pointers to a reasonable shipping freight provider for shipping around 3-5 cbm from Hyderabad to Melbourne?

regards,
Bindu


----------



## ecttdu (Mar 8, 2016)

i am 36 yrs, muslim, male planning to move sydney next mid july-2016.
looking for shared accommodation, can anyone help?
is there anyone who have the similar plan to move sydney @ mid july, please knock


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

MohitNandwani said:


> Updated..
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by abhionnet View Post
> ...



Updated myself to the group


----------



## Ravi_Pune (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Any one who is coming in June first week from Mumbai to Sydney?? It would be great if you could pm me. need some help.


----------



## RajLaj (Nov 25, 2015)

HI, Please PM me your number to be added in Australia Migrants group.


----------



## vinrulz (Nov 29, 2013)

Can anyone please add me to the master list?

I will be moving to Sydney from Bangalore by end of April- 2016. Still researching on accommodation. Appreciate any feedback/ suggestion..


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Updated..


Originally Posted by abhionnet View Post
Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 2nd week of April (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- 27th April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Ash36 -- June 23 Air asia
Ashwin -- June 25 Cathy Pasific
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016(Perm move......Qantas - 03July...Yet to find accommodation)
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)
gd2015 - 25th July - from Bangalore to Sydney via srilankan airlines ( yet to find accomodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Datolite - 28th April - Qantas
shre.sunaust - 21 april ( singapore airlines) 
Mohit - 20h April (Jet airways)
Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Got our grant yesterday.

Planning to move to Melbourne by end of May 2016.

Is there a whats up group for guys going to Melbourne, and any one from Bangalore. 

Thanks 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Got our grant yesterday.

Planning to move to Melbourne by end of May 2016.

Is there a whats up group for guys going to Melbourne, and any one from Bangalore. 

Thanks 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi all

I am not sure of city yet, I will be moving to either Sydney or Melbourne by June 2016.
can someone please share some details or pointers to school admission process in both cities.
my kids are 8 & 3 years old.
Thanks in advance.

Regards!


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

Moving to Sydney in Aug.


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

MohitNandwani said:


> Updated..
> 
> Originally Posted by abhionnet View Post
> Sydney
> ...


Hi all, I will be moving to Sydney this Jun/Jul if anybody has a place vacant for sharing accomodation let me know. Please PM me I am willing to share.


----------



## ForeverFriend (Apr 18, 2016)

rrc123 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am not sure of city yet, I will be moving to either Sydney or Melbourne by June 2016.
> can someone please share some details or pointers to school admission process in both cities.
> ...


I have similar plans. City: Sydney or Melbourne. Just that I have heard that June - July might not be best time for job searching. I am thinking of July; I am still researching on this aspect though!
For 189 for 8 yr old, there won't be any school issue as you would get admission regardless.
That being said, for a 3 yr old, do you want to worry about schools? 
Thanks!


----------



## jasonrebello (Apr 24, 2016)

ishakata said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also planning to move to Australia in Jan end with family (1 kid and my husband), but as I dont know anyone over there and have no idea, can you guys please guide me on which city should I go (for software testing), and where to stay initially .Also how much to carry for survval initially.
> Ad how to search jobs over there...



Hi ishakata,

Welcome to Australia. I moved to Australia in 2014 along with my partner on a PR Visa and are based in Townsville, North Queensland.

To answer your question - The obvious choice for any new migrant would naturally be the big cities (Sydney, Melboure, Brisbane, Perth, Adelaide). However be prepared to move to any city if the job demands.

When you first arrive in Australia, there may be a few one-time costs incurred e.g. costs relating to accommodation (rent, security bond, upfront rent payments etc), as well as for cars (deposits or outright purchase) and then for various household expenses e.g. (TV, fridge, bed etc. etc.). 
Estimated Budget Allowance for the first year in Australia: AUD$ 15,000-25,000.
Above is based on an assumption that you will be unemployed and looking for a job for the first three months and you will earn about AUD$ 5,800 (Pre Tax) monthly there onwards.

Visit the website "numbeo" where you get an idea of living costs including cost of rentals and groceries etc.

All the best for your move.

Cheers,
/SNIP/


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

ForeverFriend said:


> I have similar plans. City: Sydney or Melbourne. Just that I have heard that June - July might not be best time for job searching. I am thinking of July; I am still researching on this aspect though!
> For 189 for 8 yr old, there won't be any school issue as you would get admission regardless.
> That being said, for a 3 yr old, do you want to worry about schools?
> Thanks!


Thanks Friend!
ya, for now no need to worry about 3 yrs old for school 
coming to job search, I am asking my current company for onsite project, need to see how it goes, looking for openings in seek.au in parallel.
All the best!

Cheers!


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi guys, 
Is it enough to have my passport and the copy of my 189 visa grant letter in airport while travelling or do i need to get visa stamped ? Please help.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

*hi*

Hello All,

I will be moving to Sydney either on 14th May or 21st may 2016.
if anybody has a place vacant for shared accommodation then kindly let me know. 

Please PM me I am willing to share.


----------



## pras_50 (Dec 1, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> Hi guys,
> Is it enough to have my passport and the copy of my 189 visa grant letter in airport while travelling or do i need to get visa stamped ? Please help.


Yes it is enough. It is now e-visa only and even if you wish to, you can't have the visa stamped! (I would if I could, as I somehow fancy those visa stamps )

The visa grant letter too is only needed during immigration in India and not when you enter in Australia. When you enter here, it is all linked to your passport & they dont ask you anything.

However I you could get couple of copies of Visa grant letter, as it is required when you go for your medicare, bank account, etc. 

Hope this helped. 

- Prashanth


----------



## manish1207 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi All,
Would be immigrating to Adelaide permanently in September 2016 on 190 visa with my wife.
As of now, only the air tickets are done, I am yet to look for a location & job
Any specific recommendation from anyone.
Thanks
Manish


----------



## TJK17 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi All,

We will be migrating permanently to Adelaide in July 2016 on 190 visa with my family. Booked tickets through Singapore airlines. Need recommendation from anyone regarding good affordable location & schools. My elder son is 5 years old. 

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## TJK17 (Jan 4, 2016)

pras_50 said:


> Yes it is enough. It is now e-visa only and even if you wish to, you can't have the visa stamped! (I would if I could, as I somehow fancy those visa stamps )
> 
> The visa grant letter too is only needed during immigration in India and not when you enter in Australia. When you enter here, it is all linked to your passport & they dont ask you anything.
> 
> ...


Hi Prasnth,

Thank for the info.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TJK17 (Jan 4, 2016)

shre.sunaust said:


> Updated..
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by abhionnet View Post
> ...


updated


----------



## smartyad (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Experts 

I am prepping up for ACS Assessment, I need a valid format for "Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc" (For India), if any one can provide.

Also I have some questions about the declaration

Does it have to be my Manager (I dont want to spook them, it can lead to serious consequences) to sign the declaration :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Can it be a Colleague who is 1 or 2 Level above me to sign the declaration
Can it be my Colleague who is at he same level that I am to sign the declaration
Do i need to add a Org Chart, or Plain Declaration will do
Declaration has to be printed on Stamp Paper (Of what value ?) or Plain paper ? 

Also regarding ACS Assessment
Do they mandatorily Deduct 2 years from my experience.
I am B.E Computer Engineering, With 5 years 6 Months as Software Engineer.
I am applying for Software Engineer 261313 for ACS Assessment


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

*Travelling to sydney - May 12*



TJK17 said:


> updated


Can you please update the list with below details of mine

SwatIND - travelling to sydney - May 12 - Srilankan Airlines


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

pras_50 said:


> Yes it is enough. It is now e-visa only and even if you wish to, you can't have the visa stamped! (I would if I could, as I somehow fancy those visa stamps )
> 
> The visa grant letter too is only needed during immigration in India and not when you enter in Australia. When you enter here, it is all linked to your passport & they dont ask you anything.
> 
> ...


Thank you Prashanth


----------



## manish1207 (Apr 21, 2016)

TJK17 said:


> updated


Hi TJK17
seems you forget to add up my name to the list..my post was just above swatIND's post .

I would be moving to Adelaide in September 2016 & have booked my tickets for self & spouse by Qantas from Delhi to Adelaide. Update your list when you can 

Thanks
Manish


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere alone for 1.5 months in July end to Sydney / Melbourne (still not finalized). Will book tickets shortly once I get my NOC from office. Anyone else who is an IT professional who is travelling alone to any of these states in July end ? We can share some info together?

Anshul

All the best to everyone in this forum!


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere alone for 1.5 months in July end to Sydney / Melbourne (still not finalized). Will book tickets shortly once I get my NOC from office. Anyone else who is an IT professional who is travelling alone to any of these states in July end ? We can share some info together?

Anshul

All the best to everyone in this forum!


----------



## swaroop26 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Anshul,

We are in the same boat, I am moving to Melbourne/Sydney (still in confusion) by June end (probably
around 22/23 rd ). Please ping me your number. We can share the info.

Thanks,
Kranthi


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

hey guys ..i will be travelling to sydney in the first week of june. anyone wanna share accomodation or something? im lookin for a room just for myself.


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi, 

Which month is better for moving to Sydney Australia in terms of jobs... July or August? Any other considerations besides job opening which I should consider for choosing between these months?


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

I am planning to visit Aus in June. Please share what are the formalities do I need to complete.

1. Bank account opening
2. Medicare enrollment

Personal - accommodation, job search


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

anybody travelling from Delhi on 21st?

i will be reaching Sydney on 22nd.

Booked AirIndia from Visakhapatnam-Delhi --> Delhi to sydney.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Updated..


Originally Posted by abhionnet View Post
Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 22nd May (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- 27th April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Ash36 -- June 23 Air asia
Ashwin -- June 25 Cathy Pasific
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016(Perm move......Qantas - 03July...Yet to find accommodation)
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Datolite - 28th April - Qantas
shre.sunaust - 21 april ( singapore airlines) 

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016
TJK17 - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May


----------



## mezereo (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all,

After almost a year I got my PR Grant, have finally secured a job in Brisbane and starting from Hyderabad on 9th June.

Anyone else moving to Brisbane from Hyderabad at the same time.

Also, I've been unable to find accommodation and still trying hard. Anybody have plans of flat share or have something available to share, please let me know.

Booked my ticket through Cathay Pacific at reasonable price (I really hope it is).

Sorry was unable to update the above list. Will try again in some time.

Cheers
Sriram


----------



## rajesh23733 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Anybody planning to migrate to Sydney in July from Chennai??*

Hi Guys,

I received PR on 10th May and planning to move to Sydney on July end, probably on July 29th. Have inquired about the flights and found less layover time flights from Chennai->Columbo->KL->Sydney. 

If anybody planned or planning to travel from Chennai and want to get tag along please let me know. I can arrange for tickets and also we can tag along.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

rajesh23733 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received PR on 10th May and planning to move to Sydney on July end, probably on July 29th. Have inquired about the flights and found less layover time flights from Chennai->Columbo->KL->Sydney.
> 
> If anybody planned or planning to travel from Chennai and want to get tag along please let me know. I can arrange for tickets and also we can tag along.


Hey Rajesh,

I am too from Chennai and will be travelling on Aug 2nd week. Haven't booked my tickets yet.!


----------



## rajesh23733 (Apr 14, 2016)

Pride said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which month is better for moving to Sydney Australia in terms of jobs... July or August? Any other considerations besides job opening which I should consider for choosing between these months?


Pride, I was told by my friends who settled in Australia (Sydney & Melbourne) that July and August are prime time for hiring. So it is better if you move in early July. I also had changed plans after this conversation. I moving to Sydney in end of July.


----------



## rajesh23733 (Apr 14, 2016)

bharathi039 said:


> Hey Rajesh,
> 
> I am too from Chennai and will be travelling on Aug 2nd week. Haven't booked my tickets yet.!


Hi, sent a private message to you.


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Dear friends ...
I am planning to move any time between 15th July to end of August to Melbourne (From Bangalore).

But most of the economical flights are showing he baggage allowance as only 20kg. What is your advise on this?

Also I am a testing profile candidate (predominantly on Credit card domain) and currently doing CBAP certification; also planned for CSM. Can any one assist with contacts or job interviews in related domain?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Please add me too.. Perth - May



R.P.G said:


> Updated..
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by abhionnet View Post
> ...


----------



## mezereo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Updated list*

Updated Brisbane list.

Anyone know of available accommodations in Brisbane, please let me know 

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 22nd May (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- 27th April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Ash36 -- June 23 Air asia
Ashwin -- June 25 Cathy Pasific
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016(Perm move......Qantas - 03July...Yet to find accommodation)
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Datolite - 28th April - Qantas
shre.sunaust - 21 april ( singapore airlines) 

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016
mezereo -- June 2016 (ticket booked through Cathay Pacific) (looking for accommodation)

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016
TJK17 - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May






Job Code - 263111 / 189
EOI - 22/10/2014
Visa Lodged - 30/01/2015
Req docs uploaded - 15/03/2015
Grant - 25/08/2015


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Experts/friends

I have signed health undertaking form 815, 
can someone point me, how to fix appointment wit panel physician before landing in Australia,
as per the declaration I need to fix appointment within 4 weeks after landing.
I may travel to Australia in june/july 2016.

any URL to list of panel doctors in Australia is helpful to me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> I am planning to visit Aus in June. Please share what are the formalities do I need to complete.
> 
> 1. Bank account opening
> 2. Medicare enrollment
> ...


Please can anyone help share what formalities are required to be completed on arrival in Australia?


----------



## rajesh23733 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sydney list updated.

Sydney
=======
Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016
rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016
Bimz -- 5th Feb
TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines
Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific
Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines
Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)
Ashu2999 -- April
kunals86 -- April
Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia
Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)
fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)
RPG - 22nd May (Yet to find accommodation)
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)
abhionnet --- 27th April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)
sumitrb -- May/June
Yograj -- First week of June
Ash36 -- June 23 Air asia
Ashwin -- June 25 Cathy Pasific
Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia
belapmehta -- June
Sreelatha.k2011 -- June
topmahajan -- May/June
shez_a -- 10 June 2016
AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016
biff - June/July 2016
Alok - July/Aug 2016
dar****061 -- Aug/Sep
Ram - Jun/Jul 2016(Perm move......Qantas - 03July...Yet to find accommodation)
George - Jun/July 2016
Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)
Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence
yasmeenaaaa- May 2016
rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.
Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)
Rajesh - July 29th Srilankan Airlines from Chennai - Yet to arrange for accommodation

Melbourne
=========
ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move
Naman - 7th Feb 2016
Rameshkd - 11th Feb
mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016
Jeeten#80 | April last week
189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)
Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)
happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016
ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016
AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)
hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week
3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)
Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently
au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)
shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)
Datolite - 28th April - Qantas
shre.sunaust - 21 april ( singapore airlines) 

Brisbane
========
praveenfire -- Sep 2016
kamikaze87 - June 2016
mezereo -- June 2016 (ticket booked through Cathay Pacific) (looking for accommodation)

Adelaide
=======
varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016
Rani74 -- March 2016
walktheplank - April 2016
Mitzz - April 2016
Speedbird- April 2016
pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016
RHB - June 2016
christopherterrence - July 2016
TJK17 - July 2016

Perth
=====
Jamd -- May






Job Code - 263111 / 189
EOI - 22/10/2014
Visa Lodged - 30/01/2015
Req docs uploaded - 15/03/2015
Grant - 25/08/2015[/QUOTE]


----------



## sridhar.chunduri (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm from Hyderabad. Planning to move Melbourne in last week of August.
I have an experience in testing - Manual and Selenium (webdriver) testing.
Please suggest me the job market and any demand courses that I need to take to get a opportunity.

Thanks,
Sridhar
*<SNIP - Please don't include personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator>*


----------



## jasonrebello (Apr 24, 2016)

*Opening Bank account in Australia*



itsme121ab said:


> I am planning to visit Aus in June. Please share what are the formalities do I need to complete.
> 
> 1. Bank account opening
> 2. Medicare enrollment
> ...


Hi and Welcome to Australia,

*OPENING AN ACCOUNT FROM OVERSEAS​*
You can open an account before you come to Australia. Each year thousands of people from around the world choose to pre-open their accounts before arriving in Australia for various reasons. The main benefits are that it can be cumbersome to open an account in a new country as soon as you arrive; it’s one less thing to worry about when you land. 
You can, also, send funds to your account before you arrive, and you don’t have to carry large sums of cash with you, and your bank debit cards are ready for you on arrival.
The 'Big Four'banks all have a similar approach for opening an account from overseas. This can be done up to one year prior to migrating, and all you need is your passport and to be over twelve years old. The account is restrictive. You can only deposit money. Withdrawals cannot be made from your account until you have arrived in Australia and have completed identity checks. You will be assigned a Pre-arrival ‘view-only’ internet banking.

Following are links to learn more about ability to transfer money to your account prior your arrival:

NAB BANK

COMMBANK

WESTPAC

ANZ

*OPENING AN ACCOUNT UPON ARRIVAL*

Opening a bank account in Australia can be as simple as applying online. Employers normally pay their staff directly into their bank accounts.

_NINJA TIP_:
You should open a bank account within six weeks of your arrival, as you usually need only your passport as identification. After six weeks you will need extra identification to open an account.

Documents needed:
	Your passport and an Australian residential address
	A valid visa and confirmation of your arrival in Australia within the last six weeks. Any longer than six weeks, and you'll need to provide at least two forms of identification such as a passport, driver's licence, or birth certificate

*OBTAINING A MEDICARE CARD​*
1.	Required for claiming a Medicare benefit, visiting a doctor who bulk bills, seeking treatment as a public patient in a public hospital or having a Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme prescription filled.

Follow this Link: MEDICARE CARD

*Eligibility for Medicare Card*
Everyone who lives in Australia—excluding Norfolk Island residents—is eligible for a Medicare card if they:
•	hold Australian citizenship
•	hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required). More information on the Medicare enrolment for New Zealand citizens page
•	have been issued with a permanent visa
•	have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen — other requirements may also apply. 

Visitors to Australia from a country that has a Reciprocal Health Care Agreement with Australia are also eligible for medically necessary treatment.
To apply for Medicare fill out the Medicare enrolment application form. -FORM LINK

---------------------------------------------------------------------
VISA GRANT PROCESS - TIME STAMP
12.SEP.2013 - EOI Submitted
26.OCT.2013 – Medicals completed
28.OCT.2013 - Visa Application Submitted
04.DEC.2013 - Applied for Police Clearance 
03.JAN.2014 - Police Clearance Received
06.JAN.2014 - PR Visa Granted for me and my partner
23.AUG.2014 - Moved to Australialane:
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

rajesh23733 said:


> Sydney list updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Dear,

Please add me to Melbourne travel group. Date of Travel would be between 15th July to 30th Aug (From Bangalore).

(moderated)


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

jasonrebello said:


> Hi and Welcome to Australia,
> 
> *OPENING AN ACCOUNT FROM OVERSEAS​*
> You can open an account before you come to Australia. Each year thousands of people from around the world choose to pre-open their accounts before arriving in Australia for various reasons. The main benefits are that it can be cumbersome to open an account in a new country as soon as you arrive; it’s one less thing to worry about when you land.
> ...



Thanks MigrantNinja. You have restored my faith in this forum. 
Thanks again for detailed response. Let me do my research and will open a bank account.

Cheers,
Alpha


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all 
After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email. 
I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance. 

I'll be traveling to Melbourne during 1-2nd week of August.


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

hi,
Any one travelling from Bangalore on the 3rd June through Thai airways to Melbourne. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

naveenarja said:


> Dear friends ...
> I am planning to move any time between 15th July to end of August to Melbourne (From Bangalore).
> 
> But most of the economical flights are showing he baggage allowance as only 20kg. What is your advise on this?
> ...


Air Asia, Cathay pacific, Singapore airlines allow 47 kgs


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Got my grant today. I will be traveling to Melbourne either in the last week of June or the first week of July. Tickets not booked yet.



Vardhan16 said:


> Air Asia, Cathay pacific, Singapore airlines allow 47 kgs


If you meant 40+7, Air India and Qantas also allows the same.


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

Thai Airways also allows 40+7 if its a one way ticket


----------



## sudi80 (May 18, 2016)

I will be flying from Kolkata, dates not finalized...

When is the right time to reach there?
Can anyone suggest me to get cheap and good accommodation? I will be travelling alone first, wife and kid will join later..


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Vardhan16 said:


> Air Asia, Cathay pacific, Singapore airlines allow 47 kgs




Thanks mate for the update


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mithung said:


> Got my grant today. I will be traveling to Melbourne either in the last week of June or the first week of July. Tickets not booked yet.
> 
> 
> 
> If you meant 40+7, Air India and Qantas also allows the same.


congrats. I am also waiting for my visa. 100 days completed. I am also mechanical engineer planning to come in last week of june or July 1st week. Pls provide your email id. we will speak over phone.


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

I am moving to Adelaide with my family on 02August 16 flying bySingapore Airlines


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

I am flying alone to Sydney on 11th July via Air Asia with 25+7kgs in under 22k one way. Does anybody travelling in the similar time frame & to the same destination want to share rooms? This way we can share info and lower down our costs as well. I am looking to get a room in Sydney preferably CBD Area as that has the maximum recruiters. Also travelling will be low which is very expensive in Australia. Lets get together and stay together (for all those who are going alone to Sydney ), this way we can share info and motivate each other.


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

....Subscribing into this group

Travelling to Australia Melbourne - 25th Aug - Thai Airways...initially stay at relatives place for couple of days then i will move near city.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Dear Mates,
Who are planning to come this time please do not forget to bring winter cloths. You can also buy from here but might be count little bit extra penny for the same.
However bring as many garments (including festival dresses like Eid, Puja, Marriage anniversary, birthday costume, formal dresses for your job interview etc.) as you can. It will save money.
Cheers!


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Planning to make a validation trip with my family to Adelaide in July this year. Will be traveling from Bangalore. Will be a validation trip Cum vacation. Permanent move will be your either Sydney or Melbourne later this year. Please PM if you would like to get in touch and share some planning.


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyone planning to go to Sydney this july? Lets get together and rent a house together. We can also share info and travelling cost and save on expenses.


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

Subscribing to the thread. Planning to move by year end.


----------



## ForeverFriend (Apr 18, 2016)

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere alone for 1.5 months in July end to Sydney / Melbourne (still not finalized). Will book tickets shortly once I get my NOC from office. Anyone else who is an IT professional who is travelling alone to any of these states in July end ? We can share some info together?
> 
> ...


Hi Anshul,
Same here. Planning to travel to Sydney in Jul end. It would be great if we could get in touch and share information.


----------



## jasonrebello (Apr 24, 2016)

*Finding Accommodation When you first land in Australia*



sudi80 said:


> I will be flying from Kolkata, dates not finalized...
> 
> When is the right time to reach there?
> Can anyone suggest me to get cheap and good accommodation? I will be travelling alone first, wife and kid will join later..


Hi Friends,

I would like to share some info on one of the most important but equally challenging issue of looking for accommodation when you first arrive in OZ.

*Some of the major considerations when looking for a living space when you arrive in OZ will be*:
1) *Cost of accommodation* (Big City s Small City. CBD vs Outer suburbs. Short Term Rentals vs Shared Rentals)
2) J*ob availability and distance from work place* - Assuming you don't have a job yet you will not really know which suburb or city you may get a job in, so it would be quite difficult to decide at the onset as to which suburb you will eventually live in.Besides whilst job hunting you may prefer to live close to CBD where most of the offices are in order to save on transport costs.
3) *Support system* - If you have friends or family, it is but natural that you will (at least initially) live in the vicinity of this support group.
4) *Means of Travel* - Bg cities have excellent public transport but if you were to move to a regional city like Townsville it becomes quite challenging without a car. Which also means that you need to apply for a licence within the first few months of landing.
5) *Size of family and amount of luggage *- Some may arrive singly and with just a suitcase whereas others will arrive as a family and be bringing all the house hold goods when arriving. 

The* biggest challenge* by far when you are looking for your first rental will be that you do not have any rental history in Australia. Additionally you may not have ample proof or residence (Australian Driver's Licence, Electricity Bill etc.) to meet the 100 point test.

Here are my suggestions:

*MOVE IN TO SHORT TERM RENTAL ACCOMMODATION*
In most cases when you first arrive you will have to live in some form of temporary accommodation until you figure your next move or at least until you get some kind of short term rental (Unless you are lucky to be put up be a friend or a family member). So here are few recommendations for short term rentals when you first arrive. 
1) *Apartment rental sites* – like AirBnB. If you have not tried this yet now would be a good time to do so. AirBnB is an online community which rent out their entire homes (or part of it) for a fee as decided by the owner of the property. The great part of this arrangement is that you deal directly with the owner, in most cases have a kitchen where you can cook your own meals (and hence save quite a bit!) and offers cheaper rates the longer you stay.
*NOTE* – Being a community which goes a lot on trust, the hosts generally select guests who have had a reference from earlier hosts or with reference from existing AirBnB members. Hence it is recommended that you become a member and try out this concept the next time you go on a holiday. Not only will you get an idea of the concept and decide if this concept is for you but you also get references from the hosts which will help future hosts accept your guest request.

_Other similar sites are_:
https://www.housetrip.com/
https://www.roomorama.com/
https://www.homeaway.com.au/
https://www.vrbo.com/
Accommodation, Apartments & Villas - Wimdu.com.au

2) *Service apartments* – This is the more expensive but easier option. Bookings can be made before you even arrive. When deciding on location, it is recommended that you select a place close to public transport and as close to city as possible to save on daily commuting costs to city.

3) *Shared accommodation* - A cheaper alternative, especially for single or couple migrants.
Depending on your circumstances, you might find it easier to apply to share accommodation, rather than renting a house or apartment on your own. Check out following websites:

Flatmates
Flatmate Finders

4) Rooms to rent are sometimes advertised on notice boards in local shops, post offices and libraries or on the following websites:
Gumtree
Craiglist

Once you are ready to look for a long term rental you can check out the following top Property Websites in Australia:

Realestate
Domain

I wish you guys a Safe Landing and a Great Start to Your Australian Adventure!!

-------------------------------------------------
VISA GRANT PROCESS - TIME STAMP

12.SEP.2013 - EOI Submitted
26.OCT.2013 – Medicals completed
28.OCT.2013 - Visa Application Submitted
04.DEC.2013 - Applied for Police Clearance 
03.JAN.2014 - Police Clearance Received
06.JAN.2014 - PR Visa Granted for me and my partner
23.AUG.2014 - Moved to Australialane:
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## RMS_20 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Moving to Sydney by August*

Hello friends,

I plan to move to Sydney by 2nd week of August 2016. Tickets not booked yet.
I am for Business Analyst. Can anyone help on following :

1) Do we need any certifications? I know nothing is a waste but I checked on Seek and only 10-15% of the job postings ask for any certifications. If we should then which one is considered better?
2) What is the process to get a Skype number of Australia? 
3) Anyone else going around the same time to Sydney?

Thanks.


----------



## ForeverFriend (Apr 18, 2016)

I am planning to go to Sydney on the last week of July.


----------



## jay83 (Mar 22, 2016)

*anshulmadan*



anshulmadan said:


> Anyone planning to go to Sydney this july? Lets get together and rent a house together. We can also share info and travelling cost and save on expenses.


Hi Anshulmadan

greetings mate.Iam landing on 11th june in sydney.We can take a house together.Iam with wife and 2 years old boy.
pm me


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello...all...
I will be landing Sydney on 27th June...with wife and kid...looking for a shared accommodation...please let me know if any availability...
thanks


----------



## g_rohit14 (Aug 6, 2012)

r_saraj said:


> Hello...all...
> I will be landing Sydney on 27th June...with wife and kid...looking for a shared accommodation...please let me know if any availability...
> thanks


Are you going permanent or for Visa validation. MY PR has arrived and I am also planning to visit Sydney for PR validation initially with my wife and Kid. Can you suggest any good and less costly flights options.


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

rajesh23733 said:


> Pride, I was told by my friends who settled in Australia (Sydney & Melbourne) that July and August are prime time for hiring. So it is better if you move in early July. I also had changed plans after this conversation. I moving to Sydney in end of July.


Me beginning of July


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

*Sydney updated*

Sydney

=======

Gopal (jmjpgopal) - 18th Jan 2016

rishisuri -- Jan 30th 2016

Bimz -- 5th Feb

TNGUYSYD -- 26th Feb from Bangalore via Srilankan Airlines

Wanderlust... -- 7th March from Hyderabad - Cathay Pacific

Abhi_2361 - 13th March from Del via Singapore airlines

Jyothi318 -- 15th March (Will stay with relatives for 1-2 months)

Ashu2999 -- April

kunals86 -- April

Kannan82 --Moving April 6th, Airasia

Anild83 -- April 6th (Yet to find accommodation)

fkiddy12 -- April 17th (Yet to find accommodation)

RPG - 22nd May (Yet to find accommodation)

189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

PZM --- End of April 2016 => (Needs couple)

abhionnet --- 27th April 2016 ( (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)

spraveenit -- May 2nd 2016 Malaysian Airlines (Yet to find accommodation, Needs Male)

sumitrb -- May/June

Yograj -- First week of June

Ash36 -- June 23 Air asia

Ashwin -- June 25 Cathy Pasific

Nish2006 -- June 28th Airasia

belapmehta -- June

Sreelatha.k2011 -- June

topmahajan -- May/June

shez_a -- 10 June 2016

AVINASH (nash5040)- JUNE 2016

Pride - 2nd July 2016

biff - June/July 2016

Alok - July/Aug 2016

dar****061 -- Aug/Sep

Ram - Jun/Jul 2016(Perm move......Qantas - 03July...Yet to find accommodation)

George - Jun/July 2016

Ice_cool - Dec 2016 (Emirates/Qantas Airline)

Sanju - April 8 AirAsia - Friends Residence

yasmeenaaaa- May 2016

rakesh May 2016 -yet to find accommodation.

Yogeshrey -- April 4th (Yet to find accommodation)

Rajesh - July 29th Srilankan Airlines from Chennai - Yet to arrange for accommodation



Melbourne

=========

ScotDownUnder - 13th March (Activation and property purchases); June/July - Permanent Move

Naman - 7th Feb 2016

Rameshkd - 11th Feb

mallikarjunbattala -- 4th Mar 2016

Jeeten#80 | April last week

189Applicant -- Dates not yet finalized.Apr-June 2016 => (Needs male)

Faris_KSA --- 6th May 2016 (could be delayed for one week) (Accommodation with Relatives) (Permanent Move)

happie2012 ---- 2nd week of April, 2016

ktoda ------ 10-Mar-2016

AusEducate ------- 15-Mar-2016 (Air Asia or Qantas not sure) (Accommodation with Relatives)

hope_faith_belief (Prateek) - September First Week

3br4!m ------- 20-Apr-2016 (Tickets not booked yet)

Shri078 ----- 26th March Morning (Tickets booked Thai Airways) (Looking for a roomate who can share room and or other expenses with me) Moving Permanently

au2016 ---- 21-Mar-2016 (Will stay in hostel initially, looking for sharing accommodation)

shivily ----- May 6th (Booked flight via Singapore Airlines and Initial stay at a friend's in Shepparton)

Datolite - 28th April - Qantas

shre.sunaust - 21 april ( singapore airlines) 



Brisbane

========

praveenfire -- Sep 2016

kamikaze87 - June 2016

mezereo -- June 2016 (ticket booked through Cathay Pacific) (looking for accommodation)



Adelaide

=======

varunkm1706 -- Feb 2016

Rani74 -- March 2016

walktheplank - April 2016

Mitzz - April 2016

Speedbird- April 2016

pradv - Planning to fly by June 2016

RHB - June 2016

christopherterrence - July 2016

TJK17 - July 2016



Perth

=====

Jamd -- May


----------



## freeparking (May 25, 2016)

Yeah, I heard about the same things from my friends, most full times start in August that's why I believe


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

*AirAsia*

Hi guys,

I have booked tickets with AirAsia. I have bought a package for 20kg+1 meal+seat selection and then additionally I have bought another 20 kgs + 1 meal + travel insurance.

My question is, am I correct that this means 40 kgs + 7 kgs (handbag) + laptop bag?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

g_rohit14 said:


> Are you going permanent or for Visa validation. MY PR has arrived and I am also planning to visit Sydney for PR validation initially with my wife and Kid. Can you suggest any good and less costly flights options.


Hi...I am taking all my pending leaves ..move there and to find a job...
From India...Air asia would be the cheapest option,,,


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Though air asia is a cheapest option but as per reviews its not good in terms of service or seats....however it all depends from person to person.


----------



## hirensamani (Mar 17, 2016)

anshulmadan said:


> Anyone planning to go to Sydney this july? Lets get together and rent a house together. We can also share info and travelling cost and save on expenses.


Hey,

Am planning to fly to Sydney in first week of Aug (tickets not booked yet). Where are you flying from and have you booked your tickets? We can discuss things ......

Regards,
Hiren


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Subscribing.

I am arriving with my friend on 10-15 July in sydney. 
Occupation chartered accountant


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

I will be flying from Pune to Melbourne on 17 June by air India. Anyone?


----------



## mvreddiar (Feb 16, 2016)

I have received my grant last month for me, my wife and my kid(1 year old). I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. 

I am planning to flying from Chennai to Sydney on 1-Sep, mostly by Air India. This is just the tentative plan. I inquired Air India for baggage its 40Kg+8Kg+laptop only(no bags). 

Any body moving/travelling with Chemical engineering background?

Dear, 
Can somebody guide on things to do before leaving India? I would be of great help if you could post example of real life scenarios which made you feel like I could have done this before moving to OZ.


----------



## prapula (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, I will be travelling to Melbourne on last week of July, Any idea how much cash(AUD) can a adult and a 2 year old child can carry?


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi,

I have recently got the Grant for me, my wife and 2 kids and Planning to travel to Australia on 23rd Jun and return back on 6th Jul..

Initially landing in Melbourne (2 days)
Sydney (5 days)
New Zeland (5 days)
Melbourne (1 day)

Anyone wants to meet up, pls send me PM.. so that we can get connected..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

prapula said:


> Hi, I will be travelling to Melbourne on last week of July, Any idea how much cash(AUD) can a adult and a 2 year old child can carry?


As per India customs not more than 10000 USD in cash....I guess should be similar for AUD as well.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

rrnarayan said:


> As per India customs not more than 10000 USD in cash....I guess should be similar for AUD as well.


Hello rrnarayan, Have you landed in Australia?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

rrnarayan said:


> As per India customs not more than 10000 USD in cash....I guess should be similar for AUD as well.



No. There is no limit, but you MUST declare it to Border Force officers at the airport if more than A$10,000.

Does nobody ever check google any more? I found this in less than 10 seconds: Reporting physical currency FAQs | Australian Transaction Reports and Analysis Centre (AUSTRAC)


----------



## prapula (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Kaju,

Thank you for the information, so an adult and a 2 year old child can carry Max AUD 20,000?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

prapula said:


> Hi Kaju,
> 
> Thank you for the information, so an adult and a 2 year old child can carry Max AUD 20,000?


I wonder why you want to carry so much cash in hand. Why don't you open an account and transfer all your money. Once you land in Australia, go to your branch, get your account activated and withdraw how much ever you want.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

prapula said:


> Hi Kaju,
> 
> Thank you for the information, so an adult and a 2 year old child can carry Max AUD 20,000?


NO. Read my post again, then look at the link again.

There is no limit on the amount a person can carry into Australia but you must report if you are carrying A$10,000 or more. While I can't see any rule about young children, I assume you would be carrying the cash on their behalf anyway. Since there is no limit to the amount you can bring to Australia, why not just bring it in and simply declare the whole amount? 

I'd be sending it some other way personally - Mithung's post above is one way to do that.

Anyway, it's ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS the safest thing to declare anything (to the full amount) to Border Force officers at the border, even if you think it will all be fine, same goes for any food you're carrying, etc - anything that relates to things mentioned on the Incoming Passenger Card (https://www.border.gov.au/EnteringorleavingAustralia/Documents/english-ipc-sample.pdf) that you will be given before you land - the worst that will happen is that they will do a quick check, then wave you through with a thank you.


----------



## ThomasCobb (Jun 2, 2016)

I will be travelling from UK, Birmingham, sometime in October if anyone else is?

With china southern airlines.


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

I will be going to Melbourne + Sydney for validation only in September. I am thinking of 2 weeks. Is 2 weeks sufficient or I should extend it to 3 weeks. 3 weeks leave from office will be a bit tough but if it is worth it , then I can try. Any suggestions please??


----------



## rrman1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi All,

I am about to receive grant for me and family.

Could you please guide on below concerns?

1. Is it necessary for my family to travel with me for visa validation?

2. I have done my pcc and medicals in march and april respectively so what would be my initial entry date (roughly)? 

This would help to plan my next move, thanks in advance.


----------



## kporje (Jan 10, 2016)

*Travelling to Australia in 2016 Gang Reply to Thread*

Subscribing this thread. Planning to move to Melbourne in mid of July 16(tickets are not yet booked).


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Regarding your first question. Yes it is mandatory for all PR holders including your dependents to validate the VISA>
so if you are not planning to move permanently within the IED date mentioned in your VISA it is mandatory for you all to travel once to Aus to validate your VISA.
this

Usually it is seen that IED is within one year of the earliest of the two. ie PCC or medicals.
so if u did pcc in march your date may be march 2016.
though sometimes this rule is not followed by DIBP and there may change in IED>



rrman1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to receive grant for me and family.
> 
> ...


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

I Am not able to see the option to PM someone. Where is the option located?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sachin_noida said:


> I Am not able to see the option to PM someone. Where is the option located?


Click on the poster's username, in any of their posts.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

I have booked ticket on 10th june from Chennai To Sydney in Singapore Airlines.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi,

Planing to move to Sydney in July first week from chennai !


----------



## onefoothurdle (Mar 9, 2015)

I am also thinking of buying tickets from AirAsia. Do people recommend any travel agent or do you buy it directly from airlines. Other airlines seem more expensive but can consider them. Thanks in advance 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

onefoothurdle said:


> I am also thinking of buying tickets from AirAsia. Do people recommend any travel agent or do you buy it directly from airlines. Other airlines seem more expensive but can consider them. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


When I checked last time, AirAsia was allowing only 20kg luggage per ticket. Check how many kgs they allow before confirming ticket depending on your requirement. Expensive airlines allow 40 kg.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey guys...I had received my PR earlier. I will be depositing an initial amount of money before I land in Australia. Will I have to pay tax on this amount in Australia? Please advise.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

From India:
Air India allows 40Kgs on one way ticket.
Jet airways allows 40kgs on migrant visa for the first outbound journey.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

onefoothurdle said:


> I am also thinking of buying tickets from AirAsia. Do people recommend any travel agent or do you buy it directly from airlines. Other airlines seem more expensive but can consider them. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Why do you want to go through an agent when you can buy directly online? They allow 20kgs of checked baggage for a price. Double check. Look at Air India (40kgs for one way ticket) and Jet airways (40 kgs for migrant visa holders for the first outbound journey).


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

sachin_noida said:


> I will be going to Melbourne + Sydney for validation only in September. I am thinking of 2 weeks. Is 2 weeks sufficient or I should extend it to 3 weeks. 3 weeks leave from office will be a bit tough but if it is worth it , then I can try. Any suggestions please??


If I am not wrong you can return on the same day.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rrnarayan said:


> As per India customs not more than 10000 USD in cash....I guess should be similar for AUD as well.


There is no limit at all. One needs to declare 10,000 AUD or more.
Arriving into Australia


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Planning to reach by this month end. Which flight gives 40Kgs allowance?. From Bangalore


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> Planning to reach by this month end. Which flight gives 40Kgs allowance?. From Bangalore


Qantas allows 45Kgs. But their fare of 35k is valid for June only. In July it is double.


----------



## Hsingh16121988 (Jun 5, 2016)

ishakata said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also planning to move to Australia in Jan end with family (1 kid and my husband), but as I dont know anyone over there and have no idea, can you guys please guide me on which city should I go (for software testing), and where to stay initially .Also how much to carry for survval initially.
> Ad how to search jobs over there...


Hi I am also from testing background.. In which city you moved in Australia... Did you get the job? How long it took to find job?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

sandeshrego said:


> Planning to reach by this month end. Which flight gives 40Kgs allowance?. From Bangalore


You are already set to move.
Air India allows 40 kgs for 1 way ticket.
http://www.airindia.in/Australia_Checked_Baggage_Allowances.htm
Jet airways allows 40 kgs for immigrant visa holders for the first outbound journey to Australia
http://www.jetairways.com/EN/IN/TravelInformation/Baggage/checked-baggage.aspx


----------



## Rahul_Rao (Nov 18, 2015)

*Travelling to AUS end of July*

Hi Guys,

I am planning to travel AUS on July end. I need expert help for following questions.

*Required documents for travel.*
1. Which documents to carry while travelling 
a) Which travel insurance I have to take? is it required to mention start and end date ?
b) Is it required to declare / show evidence - any amount ?
c) How about visa ? is printout is enough or we have to get visa stamping in passport ?
d) Is hotel booking conformation is required 
e) Medical insurance required ? please suggest.

2. Is anyone traveling to Sydney in the month of July end? I am looking for room sharing if anyone interested to share rooms please let me know. please let me know if there is any WhatsApp group for Sydney traveler.

Thanks & Regards,
Rahul


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello friends... we are planning to travel to Murray region(Albury)NSW this mid of July. We have no relatives and friends over there. If anybody is moving or settled there please PM your contact no. I need some information about Murray.
Thanks


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Naveen2015 said:


> Hey guys...I had received my PR earlier. I will be depositing an initial amount of money before I land in Australia. Will I have to pay tax on this amount in Australia? Please advise.


No you wont, since the money is not earned in australia


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Depends on what you want to do here.
if it is just validation that 1 day is enough.
if search and apply jobs...even 3 months are not enough.



sachin_noida said:


> I will be going to Melbourne + Sydney for validation only in September. I am thinking of 2 weeks. Is 2 weeks sufficient or I should extend it to 3 weeks. 3 weeks leave from office will be a bit tough but if it is worth it , then I can try. Any suggestions please??


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dear Experts

I am planning to move to Australia in August 2016 with my family,
any clue on taking kids into school in last term of the academic year (October 2016) in NSW?
I heard that students will get admissions in 3rd term(July 2016), but not sure of last term.
please advice.

Thanks


----------



## shre.sunaust (Feb 18, 2016)

Rahul_Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to travel AUS on July end. I need expert help for following questions.
> 
> ...



Hi,

1.Passport copy and visa printout.
2.Any travel insurance, just for a month or max 3 months, you can apply for medicare after that.
3.Just for customs you need to inform the amount and after that no non of them ask for any evidence .
4.No stamping is required .
5.No.
5. Travel insurance & Medical Insurance you can get 2gether


----------



## snaray (Apr 9, 2015)

shre.sunaust said:


> Hi,
> 
> 3.Just for customs you need to inform the amount and after that no non of them ask for any evidence .
> 
> ...


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Nothing as such

you can go penny less and find out your way there.

They have nothing to do as how much cash you are carrying or carrying none at all.


----------



## snaray (Apr 9, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Regarding your first question. Yes it is mandatory for all PR holders including your dependents to validate the VISA>
> so if you are not planning to move permanently within the IED date mentioned in your VISA it is mandatory for you all to travel once to Aus to validate your VISA.
> this
> 
> ...


Hi Suku,
I'm the primary VISA applicant and I got the PR granted for my 10months old son. I'm not going to bring him to Australia along with me for validation before IED(Ya I know that his PR Visa will expire after IED). Will it affect my Visa Status/Validation?


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

snaray said:


> Hi Suku,
> I'm the primary VISA applicant and I got the PR granted for my 10months old son. I'm not going to bring him to Australia along with me for validation before IED(Ya I know that his PR Visa will expire after IED). Will it affect my Visa Status/Validation?


Post pr grant

Nobody is a Primary applicant or a dependant. 

Pr is.individual for each.

It.is.not dependant on who is the primary applicant.

Your pr is independent and your son's pr is independent. 

Nobody affects anybody.

Each individual has to.honor his.or her own pr as per the guidelines set by immigration department.

By the way are you planning to.forfeit your son's PR.

Or you plan to.include him later on.

If you are unable to bring him before IED then you can write to DIBP for a waiver of IED for your son with a valid reason and then they may waive the IED date for your son and your son's pr will be valid for 5 years and will not forfeit.


----------



## snaray (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your input Kawal. I will write them a mail requesting for an extension or Waiver of my son's IED!


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

snaray said:


> Thanks a lot for your input Kawal. I will write them a mail requesting for an extension or Waiver of my son's IED!


They do not give extension.

They either stick to it or just waive it off.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys

Can any one please help me with medicare registration.
I am planning visa validation trip in July for 2 weeks and complete move by December 2016.
how and when I need to register medicare for me and my family.

Regards!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

rrc123 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Can any one please help me with medicare registration.
> I am planning visa validation trip in July for 2 weeks and complete move by December 2016.
> ...


It takes about 3-4 weeks for medicare cards to arrive, though the medicare number can be obtained in 2-3 days time (or as soon your details are fed into the system). It is advisable to apply for medicare when you've arrived into Aus for permanent/long stay.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> It takes about 3-4 weeks for medicare cards to arrive, though the medicare number can be obtained in 2-3 days time (or as soon your details are fed into the system). It is advisable to apply for medicare when you've arrived into Aus for permanent/long stay.


Thanks Ramesh for your response.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi All

I have booked tickets for Sydney for visa validation trip for 2 weeks on july with family,
can someone please suggest accommodation for 2 weeks, looking for private home/apartment.
I found few in airbnb but all are in CBD and bit costly too, any other way to find in suburbs with reasonable cost?

Cheers!


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Is there any tracking sheet of proposed travel along with other details? Rather than typing inline here why not we can have a spreadsheet with all necessary information. So that we can easily handle data collaboratively?

Do we have one sheet possibly a Google Spreadsheet here?


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone let me know the immediate _official _things to do BEFORE and AFTER landing in AUS.

Appreciate your help.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## dk_bose (Feb 24, 2016)

Rahul_Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to travel AUS on July end. I need expert help for following questions.
> 
> ...


Hey Rahul,

Please sent your number in PM, I'll add you in watsap group.



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

dk_bose said:


> Hey Rahul,
> 
> Please sent your number in PM, I'll add you in watsap group.
> 
> ...


Hi,, can you please add me in whatsapp group too.
<SNIP> *- use Private Messages, do not post personal information publicly - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

"Originally Posted by rrc123 View Post
Hello guys

Can any one please help me with medicare registration.
I am planning visa validation trip in July for 2 weeks and complete move by December 2016.
how and when I need to register medicare for me and my family"


Visit "*Centrelink*" (Australian Government Department of Human Services) near your location to register for medicare between 9 to 11 am. Bring Passport and visa grant letter. You need to fill an application form for medicare(get it from there and fill or download online and fill it). You need to mention your australian address details, mobile number and bank account details and submit the form.


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

Hi guys!
I got my grant today (12 Jul, 2016)! :second:
My IED is 27 Dec, 2016 which I think is quite near. Anyways I am planning to fly in early November this year to WA (I have my family there already). Any quick suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

jhassan said:


> Hi guys!
> I got my grant today (12 Jul, 2016)! :second:
> My IED is 27 Dec, 2016 which I think is quite near. Anyways I am planning to fly in early November this year to WA (I have my family there already). Any quick suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats. Suggestions for what?


----------



## jhassan (May 23, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Congrats. Suggestions for what?


Like what to do next? Any preps I need to make before leaving? What to do when I reach there? Etc.

But I was able to find very useful information on other threads. Guess I was searching at wrong thread. Thanks for your prompt response


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

jhassan said:


> Like what to do next? Any preps I need to make before leaving? What to do when I reach there? Etc.
> 
> But I was able to find very useful information on other threads. Guess I was searching at wrong thread. Thanks for your prompt response


Good luck with your move.


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys do we need any kind of insurance before travelling to Australia from India 


233211 civil engineer
Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016 
All documents uploaded


----------



## Rishstrider (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello guys... Greetings! I am moving to Sydney with spouse by 1st week of September 2016. Is anyone moving at that time?.. Don't have any contacts there, so I am totally confused and apprehensive regarding where to stay in Sydney . I am doing some scouting on my own. 
Could any kind soul guide us and help in settling there temporarily(as in giving accommodation addresses/sharing rooms/places to stay for starters) . Would be a big help, trust me. 
Also, please add me to WhatsApp group for Sydney if there is one? 
Thanks, Guys.. Desperately awaiting your replies in breathless anticipation.. God bless you all..


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*



Rishstrider said:


> Hello guys... Greetings! I am moving to Sydney with spouse by 1st week of September 2016. Is anyone moving at that time?.. Don't have any contacts there, so I am totally confused and apprehensive regarding where to stay in Sydney . I am doing some scouting on my own.
> Could any kind soul guide us and help in settling there temporarily(as in giving accommodation addresses/sharing rooms/places to stay for starters) . Would be a big help, trust me.
> Also, please add me to WhatsApp group for Sydney if there is one?
> Thanks, Guys.. Desperately awaiting your replies in breathless anticipation.. God bless you all..


Hi Rishstrider,

We are moving to sydney in October first week.
We are also new for the city so i gathered all the info from this forum only.
Here i'm giving u few links, i think you will get some help from here.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/81510-im-here-my-experience-so-far.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1061762-moving-australia-soon-keep-these-mind.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1091658-10-quick-money-saving-tips-new-migrants.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/li...-care-benefit-child-care-rebate-190-visa.html

Cost of living | Working In Australia

Choosing a preschool - Kidspot

In most cases when you first arrive you will have to live in some form of temporary accommodation until you figure your next move or at least until you get some kind of short term rental.

https://www.airbnb.com.au/
https://flatmates.com.au/
Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree
https://www.realestate.com.au/rent

I found all these links and information from this forum only.

I hope this will help you.

Good luck for your move. Hope we will meet in sydney someday.


----------



## reachdownunder (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks!! this is good info... i just got my PR grant and planning to move Sydney... this helps


----------



## Rishstrider (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks, Perry for the wonderful and detailed info and links... Will definitely look into it.. Big help.. Heartfelt appreciation and God bless.. Will keep you posted upon reaching there.. Tc..


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello All,

I just got my grant and I am planning to move to Auz to find IT jobs. Can you guys please guide on the below .

1) Best job sites/ consultancy I should register for IT job.
2) I am currently working in US. Do you recommend me resigning in US and migrate to Australia and search for IT job or can I continue my search from US.
3) What are the main cities in Australia where I can find IT jobs
4)Any tips that might help for jobs search. I work on niche BPM tool and the market for this tool is very small compared to US.


----------



## akatoch (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Friends

PM me your contact details, will add you to whatsapp group. Specifically for people planning to travel this year......


----------



## Asai22 (Aug 30, 2015)

akatoch said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> PM me your contact details, will add you to whatsapp group. Specifically for people planning to travel this year......


Hi. Can you PM me your number and I will share my number on whatsapp. I am not able to send msgs on the forum.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Saisakahi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just got my grant and I am planning to move to Auz to find IT jobs. Can you guys please guide on the below .
> 
> ...


1. Look at every possible site like seek, linkedin, jora.au, etc
2. It is very tough to find a job from US unless you are there in Australia. Try who know you might be lucky.
3. Sydney & Melbourne. Look at other cities too.
4. Be there in Australia to look for a job, if you would like to have better chances to be shortlisted.

Good luck.


----------



## reachdownunder (Aug 2, 2016)

akatoch said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> PM me your contact details, will add you to whatsapp group. Specifically for people planning to travel this year......



Thanks,
I will PM you


----------



## reachdownunder (Aug 2, 2016)

akatoch said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> PM me your contact details, will add you to whatsapp group. Specifically for people planning to travel this year......



Hi akatoch,

I have PM you my contact detail, please add it to the list or let me know if you didn't receive it?

Thanks


----------



## pvermani (Aug 1, 2016)

hi all

i am planning to move in by November. i am from hospitality background with 489 visa for Southern Inland. Just wondering is it easy to get a job?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

guys anyone has any knowledge of any opening for civil engineers in Melbourne/Sydney??

I got a very a close IED and searching for some permanent job before travelling......

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> guys anyone has any knowledge of any opening for civil engineers in Melbourne/Sydney??
> 
> I got a very a close IED and searching for some permanent job before travelling......
> 
> Thanks in advance.....


Not to discourage you. It is very tough to get a job by being outside Australia, even a temporary one. Probably you are asking a bit too much (permanent job). Do not stop applying by being abroad. You can start applying from now mentioning in your cover letter the date you will land in Australia and available for an interview. Have confidence and go to Australia and search for a job.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Not to discourage you. It is very tough to get a job by being outside Australia, even a temporary one. Probably you are asking a bit too much (permanent job). Do not stop applying by being abroad. You can start applying from now mentioning in your cover letter the date you will land in Australia and available for an interview. Have confidence and go to Australia and search for a job.


you are the fifth person coming up with the same reply....looks like things are tougher even after grant....huh.......


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> you are the fifth person coming up with the same reply....looks like things are tougher even after grant....huh.......


As I said earlier this is not to discourage you. My wife applied for more than 150 jobs in IT with more than 75 to 80% jobs being a 100% match. She was shortlisted for only 2 positions till date. Same goes to me in bioscience research. Though our occupations are not the same with yours it might be the same situation. Check with members in your field. Join whatsapp group in different cities of Australia to get an idea. Good luck.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

jairichi said:


> As I said earlier this is not to discourage you. My wife applied for more than 150 jobs in IT with more than 75 to 80% jobs being a 100% match. She was shortlisted for only 2 positions till date. Same goes to me in bioscience research. Though our occupations are not the same with yours it might be the same situation. Check with members in your field. Join whatsapp group in different cities of Australia to get an idea. Good luck.


yes buddy....hoping to do some research on the same...thanks and good luck to you 2......


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> yes buddy....hoping to do some research on the same...thanks and good luck to you 2......


Thank you.


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Travelling on Sep22, 2016 to melbourne initially. Have requested akatoch to add me in whatsapp group.


----------



## coolrc_04 (May 31, 2016)

Hey. How was your experience finding a mechanical engineering job? What city did you move in?
Thanks.



jawahar84 said:


> congrats. I am also waiting for my visa. 100 days completed. I am also mechanical engineer planning to come in last week of june or July 1st week. Pls provide your email id. we will speak over phone.


----------



## coolrc_04 (May 31, 2016)

Are medical and travel insurance must for first time travelers to Australia?



shre.sunaust said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1.Passport copy and visa printout.
> 2.Any travel insurance, just for a month or max 3 months, you can apply for medicare after that.
> ...


----------



## gkk007 (Apr 4, 2016)

akatoch said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> PM me your contact details, will add you to whatsapp group. Specifically for people planning to travel this year......


sure...will PM you...


----------



## gkk007 (Apr 4, 2016)

gkk007 said:


> sure...will PM you...


i am new to this forum...how to send Personal Message?


----------



## coolrc_04 (May 31, 2016)

gkk007 said:


> i am new to this forum...how to send Personal Message?


Click on user id of the person you want to send a private message. It would take you to his profile. Then search for "private message" option. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

coolrc_04 said:


> Click on user id of the person you want to send a private message. It would take you to his profile. Then search for "private message" option.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Yes, but the Private Message system only becomes available shortly after making 5 good posts - no rubbish posts just to get the post count up, as they will be deleted - thanks - kaju/moderator


----------



## Rishstrider (Jul 7, 2016)

jairichi said:


> aussieby2016 said:
> 
> 
> > you are the fifth person coming up with the same reply....looks like things are tougher even after grant....huh.......
> ...


Hello Jai...Greetings! I was in expat forum at 2016 visa lodge gang with you,Chopra and gang..Jai,I will be reaching Sydney on 5 Sep'2016...I have a bioscience research background like you and my wife has an IT background. ..are you in Australia already? Which part of Sydney are you in?..could somebody please add me to Whatsapp group of there is one?..


----------



## Rishstrider (Jul 7, 2016)

Rishstrider said:


> jairichi said:
> 
> 
> > aussieby2016 said:
> ...


Really getting desperate for accomodation/jobs...


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

Can anyone add me to the Whatsapp group in Melbourne 
Whom should I pm my number 


233211 civil engineer
Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016 
All documents uploaded


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

civil189 said:


> Can anyone add me to the Whatsapp group in Melbourne
> Whom should I pm my number
> 
> 
> ...


add me too.....planning to reach Melbourne on 10th October......


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi all mates ,

I am planning to move on Oct once i get grant letter, so i am wondering, where would be the most fitting destination for a petroleum engineer?? i am hesitant significantly between NSW & Perth????

thanks in advance


----------



## milcah (Nov 21, 2015)

hi all.

i am planning for a validation trip along with my family to melbourne.
we are travelling from chennai, India.
We will be there from 10 to 15th sep 2016
My husband, my 3yr old son and i will be travelling.
We have booked for accomodation via airbnb.

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ON :
WHAT ARE THE ESSENTIAL THINGS THAT WILL BE REQUIRED FOR A WEEK.
WHAT ARE THE PLACES FOR VISIT DURING THE ONE WEEK.

Also we have a transit time of 7 hrs in hongkong. Need suggestions on any particular places to visit in hongkong during that time.

Please pour in your ideas and suggestions.

TIA....


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

*how to Extend first entry date of spouse*

Dear Experts,

I would like to know is it possible to extend first entry date of my spouse? actually she is pregnant and she can't travel and our first entry date is in 15, march 2017, and the delivery date is Jan 2017 first week. please suggest me how can i extend first entry date of my wife? we can't travel now.

Looking forward to your valuable suggestion!

Regards,
zeesharp


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi,

I am also planning to visit Melbourne to mark just an entry. would you please tell me through which airline you booked the tickets? and also which Melbourne you will be landing?

Thanks

Regards,
Zeesharp


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

milcah said:


> hi all.
> 
> i am planning for a validation trip along with my family to melbourne.
> we are travelling from chennai, India.
> ...



Hi,

I am also planning to visit Melbourne to mark just an entry. would you please tell me through which airline you booked the tickets? and also which Melbourne you will be landing?

Thanks

Regards,
Zeesharp


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

zeesharp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also planning to visit Melbourne to mark just an entry. would you please tell me through which airline you booked the tickets? and also which Melbourne you will be landing?
> 
> ...


Check Air Asia and Scoot. Also, look at Sri Lankan airlines and Cathay Pacific.
We flew by Air Asia and it was a permanent move.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Rishstrider said:


> Really getting desperate for accomodation/jobs...


Sorry Rishstrider. I saw your post now. Yes, we are in Melbourne now. Send me your number as PM and I will ask admin to add you to Sydney whatsapp group. You can get all info there


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Rishstrider, 

Hi have PM you. 
I am reaching sydney on 11th sep


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Moving from Melbourne to Sydney on 7th Sep 2016.


----------



## anujaus25 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi

Add me to the whatsapp group as well. I am planning to move to Sydney by end of this year.
I am not sure how to PM someone. How can i share my contact details.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

anujaus25 said:


> Hi
> 
> Add me to the whatsapp group as well. I am planning to move to Sydney by end of this year.
> I am not sure how to PM someone. How can i share my contact details.
> ...


You could PM only after posting few more posts or replies.


----------



## anujaus25 (Sep 8, 2016)

ok thanks. Actually i had a separate account, on which i had made few posts, however i am not able to recover its password.


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi anyone moving to Perth end of this year????


----------



## immivic (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi We are moving to Melbourne from India in December. I want to join Melbourne WhatsApp group. Anyone moving to Melbourne from this group?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

anujaus25 said:


> ok thanks. Actually i had a separate account, on which i had made few posts, however i am not able to recover its password.


I will wait for you to pass your details when you can PM me.


----------



## immivic (Sep 29, 2016)

Can anyone suggest good and safe residential areas in Melbourne? Also looking for good schools. Any ideas on how to proceeed?


----------



## anujaus25 (Sep 8, 2016)

jairichi said:


> I will wait for you to pass your details when you can PM me.


Seem i cannot still send a PM. I tried twice, but still my Send box shows empty. 
Can you check if you got my PM. I was able to see your PM.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

anujaus25 said:


> Seem i cannot still send a PM. I tried twice, but still my Send box shows empty.
> Can you check if you got my PM. I was able to see your PM.
> 
> Thanks
> Anuj


Got it Anuj. Will reply to your PM.


----------



## saladdin (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi.. planning to travel on 1st Dec from chennai to Melbourne.. travel-wise there are 2 low-cost options - Scoot & Airasia.. first question is does anybody know if a transit visa is required in Changi airport if I book in scoot? Have noticed that most ticketing websites like MakeMyTrip do not give proper details on baggage/other amenities on these low-cost airlines.. Another question I have is, if I book Chennai-KL and KL-Melbourne (AirAsia) flights in separate legs (different PNRs) would there be any transit visa or Check-in/Check-out/Immigration issues in KL International Airport?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

kjamal said:


> Hi.. planning to travel on 1st Dec from chennai to Melbourne.. travel-wise there are 2 low-cost options - Scoot & Airasia.. first question is does anybody know if a transit visa is required in Changi airport if I book in scoot? Have noticed that most ticketing websites like MakeMyTrip do not give proper details on baggage/other amenities on these low-cost airlines.. Another question I have is, if I book Chennai-KL and KL-Melbourne (AirAsia) flights in separate legs (different PNRs) would there be any transit visa or Check-in/Check-out/Immigration issues in KL International Airport?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This can be confirmed from the respective airlines....


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

kjamal said:


> Hi.. planning to travel on 1st Dec from chennai to Melbourne.. travel-wise there are 2 low-cost options - Scoot & Airasia.. first question is does anybody know if a transit visa is required in Changi airport if I book in scoot? Have noticed that most ticketing websites like MakeMyTrip do not give proper details on baggage/other amenities on these low-cost airlines.. Another question I have is, if I book Chennai-KL and KL-Melbourne (AirAsia) flights in separate legs (different PNRs) would there be any transit visa or Check-in/Check-out/Immigration issues in KL International Airport?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


1. Check airlines website.
2. If you do so you will need to clear immigration (a possible requirement of transit visa) and collect your check in bags at KL. Recheck in bags at KL for the flight to Melbourne.


----------



## immivic (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi..who should I contact to join Melbourne whatsapp group? We are planning to move from Bangalore to Melbourne in Jan2017


----------



## VedB (Nov 16, 2016)

*Hyderabad to Syndey*

Hello,

Is anyone travelling to Sydney from Hyderabad, Telangana in the month of Dec?
My parents are travelling for the first time, would be good and helpful if they have good company and assistance?

They are travelling on 24th of Dec 2016.

Thanks


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

immivic said:


> Hi..who should I contact to join Melbourne whatsapp group? We are planning to move from Bangalore to Melbourne in Jan2017


Did you manage to be added to Melbourne whatsapp gap? Let me know.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

I am sure many of us are travelling in 2017, how can we be added in whatsapp groups ?

And is it a good idea to start a new thread for people going in 2017 ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

oracle_engine said:


> I am sure many of us are travelling in 2017, how can we be added in whatsapp groups ?
> 
> And is it a good idea to start a new thread for people going in 2017 ?


There are whatsapp grps for Sydney, Melbourne and Adelaide irrespective of when you would like to travel. You can be added there.


----------



## stayhungry (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info. How can we contact the admin to be added to the group.


----------



## nare1783 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi ! I received grant in Feb 16 .Who should I contact to add in WhatsApp group.


----------



## girishuppal (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi... Me and my wife, we are landing in Sydney on 15th December... is anyone travelling at same time or in December... it would be great to connect...


----------



## sharihar (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi,
Planning to move from Bangalore to Melbourne in April 2017.....anyone knows about whom should i contact to add in whatsapp Melbourne group


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

Moving to Australia in Mar/Apr 2017 .. most probably Sydney.. Any one coming along.


----------



## mnemonist (Dec 7, 2016)

My wife has a scholarship to do her PhD in Brisbane. We're just starting the process now. Excited!


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

nishesh.koirala said:


> Moving to Australia in Mar/Apr 2017 .. most probably Sydney.. Any one coming along.


We are going in end of Feb or early March. Land in Sydney and move to Sunshine Coast most probably.


----------

